# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Diabetes / Suikerziekte Forum >  XTC gebruik-wat zijn de gevolgen?
Hoi,mijn vriend gebruiken XTC in het begin wat het veel maar nu gebruiken hij 1 of 2 keer in de maanden,
omdat we niet altijd samen zijn ,weet ik niet of het waar is maar 1 of 2 keer gebruiken is toch verslaf ,
ik wil ik dat hij daar mee stop ,weet iemand op een land duur gebruiken van XTC wat de gevolgen zijn.
groetjes Ocanne .

----------


## leen

gebruik al jaren exta er zyn geen gegevens van bekend van de schadelykheid van exta gebruik aleen thuis om te relexen vind het een top middel gebruik het met me vriendin 1keer per maand mdma werd het bestanddeel van exta werd in de jaren 70 gegeven aan mensen die gesloten waren als middel om ze te laten praten in een groepsverband ik heb een kennis die gebruikt het al 7 jaar in hoge dozes om de dag zou ik niet doen maar is kern gezond weet niet op latere leeftyd wat het doet maar ik blyf het gebruiken af en toe moet wel leuk blyven 1keer in de maand 1pil vroeger meer maar dat niet meer je moet gewoon naar je lichaam luisteren vind ik hoop dat hier wat aan hebt ocanne gr leen

----------


## leen

sorry voor de naam exta maar ben gewend altyd andere name te geven als ik het bestel meestal met sms dan brengen ze het langs maar ze willen niet dat je het over x.t.c hebt over de tel worden er zat voor aangehouden blyft harddrug maar zal er altyd blyven dat weet ik zeker wat ze ook doen vrygeven lykt my het beste dan kan ieder zyn eige keuze maken het is heel wat anders als coke en heroine dat is echt troep zwaar verslavend daar heb ik zat ellende van gezien financieel niet te betalen stelen de hoer spelen

----------


## ocanne

hallo leen
bedank dat je hier op reageer ,maar ook als je een keer in de maand gebruik (2) of(4)zie ik wel aan mijn vriend dat hij hoop ding vergeten ,vaker een diep zit en verschil de stemming heeft ,ook lieg ,hij is nog jong dus heb niets te maken met ouderdom ,op de duur krijg je lichaam tot een klap .groetjes ocanne

----------


## leen

hoi ocanne wou hier toch nog op reageren je heb gelyk dat als je er mee begind dat je eerst er 1neemt dan ga je grensen verleggen neem je er op een avond 2 ik zelfs 6 paar dagen daarna word je zwaar depri dat houd meestal een week aan maar sinds ik er 1 neem en beslist niet meer dan heb ik er niks van daarna maar ik begryp dat je vriend er wel last van heeft dinge vergeten depri zoals ik al zy je moet luisteren naar je lichaam je hebt gelyk dat je dan wil dat hy stopt maar ik begreep dat jy ook wel eens wat gebruikte hoe viel het by jou en ben je zelf dan ook gestopt  :Wink:  gr leen sterkte ocanne

----------


## ocanne

Hoi Leen
il wil graag dat hij hier mee stop ,maar denk niet dat hij dat wil tegendeel hij probeer steeds wat anders en dat is wel de kost van onze relatie weet zelf niet meer wat ik hier mee moet !!! ook kom je daar mee dat ik wel eens wat gebruiken ;-{ ,ben zelf anti-drugs .tja die bestaan ook je zie het .........ben hier nooit aan begon geluk :-}

----------

hallo allemaal

ZIJN JULLIE GEK GEWORDEN .ZO SPELEN MET JULLIE LEVEN.
Vroeg of laat zullen jullie het moeten bekopen hoor.eerje nu eenmaal per maand gebruikt of alle dagen, drugs zijn drugs en blijven gevaarlijk.kunnen jullie nu werkelijk geen plezier maken zonder de x.t.c?.

Groeten en blijf van die vervelende drugs.luc

----------


## leen

hallo luc ben jy een dominee dan weet je drugs horen byna by deze tyd zyn niet meer uite bannen goed zal het niet zyn als iemand teveel rookt is dit aanvaard of zich lam zypt maar als we het over drugs hebben zyn er een hoop dominee s onder ons heb je zelf wel eens gebruikt dan volgens my weet je niet eens waar je het over hebt x.t.c is niet verslavend als je over heroine hebt geef ik je gelyk als ik naar een party ga staan de meeste styf van de x.t.c coke dat is de werkelykheid en denk jy dat dat ooit zal verranderen dan echt niet in nl worden de meeste xtc gemaakt alleen zal niemand zeggen die uit gaat dat ie wel eens een pilletje snoept dat maakt je nog geen junki volgens jou wel als ik zo naar je bericht kyk en ben niet gek zoals jy dat stelt in je bericht maar wel een levensgenieter en alles met mate en weet zeker dat als je het niet uit de hed laat lopen dat je er echt niet dood aan gaat ik denk dat jy iemand ben die heel snel met zn oordeel klaar staat te snel als je het mynvraagt gr aan de dominee :P

----------


## ocanne

Luc wil u hier niet zo schreeuw

----------

:Embarrassment:  Je hoeft heus geen dominee te zijn om anderen te waarschuwen voor die troep die jullie gebruiken hoor! Ik ben gewoon een vrouw en ben het er helemaal mee eens dat je ook zonder die troep wel zeker plezier kan hebben. Tenminste ik wel! En Ik maak veel plezier hoor!

Probeer ook eens de y met ij te typen, dat leest niet zo irritant. Dit is geen sms toch? Nu, toch succes met alles dan.

Peet.  :Wink:

----------


## leen

nee gewoon met y y y y y last van niet kyken doei ;D

----------

;D Dat maak ik zelf nog wel ff uit. HY,hy,hy. :P

----------


## leen

ik hoop dat het goed komt met je vriend ocanne sorry dacht dat je zelf ook wel eens een pil had genomen niet dus jammer dat hy het uit de hand laat lopen dat is het ook niet waarddat zou ik er niet voor over hebben maar ja je ziet hoe er op myn berichtjes gereageert word je kan er niet over praten het is echt een taboe jammer want ik denk dat als je sterk in je schoenen staat er toch wel mee om kan gaan en echt geen junki word maar een biertje is ook leuk maar elke dag lam is ook niet goed ik hou er over op laat nog eens horen hoe dit verder gaat gr leen

----------


## gast

wat een trut zeker al 80 maakt een hoop plezier zonder drugs en leen heb gelijk gewoon in de hand houden geen last heb je eige leven in de hand geen gelul in het uit gaan leven word gebruikt alleen niemand praat daarover niemand gebruikt ja daaaaaaaaaaag zyn meestal bejaarde die over alles een oordeel hebben :-/ > :Frown:

----------

??? 80 ??? Bijna!!!!!!!! Mag het ook 53 zijn? Ik heb het idee dat jullie van een leeftijd zijn als mijn eigen kinderen,dat zal mij ook een zorg wezen, maar die zijn gelukkig niet zo dom als jullie. En voor de rest bekijk het lekker zelf. Het is gewoon zonde dat IK hier aandacht aan geef.

Doei. ;D  :Wink:  Peet.

----------


## ocanne

Hoi HOI Leen ik help hem zo veel als ik het kan is niet makkelijk maar ben sterk genoeg dus zal wel lukt ,maar hij weet dat een lang weg is ,maar nu ga het wat beter met hem nog niet allemaal maat het kom wel.ik zie dat je gelijk heb over dat je er niet over kan praten omdat het taboe is ,maar trek ik me nergens van aan als ik alles voor over om mijn vriend te help,en Peet heb niets mee te maken met dom en wees blij dat je kinderen het niet doet dan weet je pas hoe het is ,we vragen ook niet jou aandacht ;-))....Leen bedank voor je support en ga door met yyyyyy heb hier geen last van ;-))) groetjes Ocanne

----------


## Peet

;D Nou nog èèn keer dan! Precies!!!!!!!! :-X :-X :P

----------


## leen

hoi peet hoe weet je zo zeker dat jou kids het nooit doen ik ken een hoop jonge mensen die dit nooit toe zullen geven aan hun ouders als jy er zo fel opreageert zullen ze dat zeker nooit doen dat maakt het niet bespreekbaar je moet open staan voor andere meningen vind ik en niet gelyk klaar staan met je oordeel en leeftyd speelt daarby geen rol zou maar niet zo zeker zyn dat jou kids dat nooooooit doen hou jy ze 24 uur by je dan en trouwens het is wel zo dat hoe ouder de mensen zyn hoe feller op drugs ze zyn komt door de verschillen vroeger was er gewoon minder makkelyk te kryggen minder soorte nu overvloed aan soorte makkelyk te krygen vooral in de grote steden waar ik zit nou peet ik hoop dat jy in een boere gat zit dan geloof ik dat je kids nooit zullen gebruiken soft drugs of hard drugs zyn dan nog geen junki maar ik vind op zn tyd wat geen probleem dat is myn mening alles wat uit de hand loopt is een probleem dat heb je zelf in de hand ik hoop dat je niet kwaad bent en hier tocn op reageert wat die andere lul allemaal zegt over 80 gaat nergens over gr leen

----------


## leen

:Big Grin:  oke ocanne vond het leuk om met je te praten over dit onderwerp ik hoop je in de toekomst nog eens te horen op dit forem en hoe of wat probeer je vriend eerst eens te laten minderen inplaats gelyk te verbieden dan langzaam naar een aanvaardbaar nivo en dan misschien stoppen  :Wink:   :Smile:  ga je horen gr leen

----------


## Peet

Hoi Leen.

Nou nog ff dan. Ik reageer helemaal niet fel hoor en ik wist ook niet dat jij zo snel kwaad word. Mensen die dit lezen mogen je toch wel raad geven? Ik weet gewoon heel zeker dat mijn kinderen niet gebruiken. We roken zelfs niet eens. Saai hè? Maar ik maak het leven zelf wel leuk. Zowel thuis als op mijn werk. Ik ben, al zeg ik het zelf, het zonnetje. Daar heb ik echt niks voor nodig. Maarja niet alle mensen zijn zo, dat weet ik ook wel.

En ik dacht ook niet dat wij in een boerengat wonen of jij moet Gelderland en dan Apeldoorn een gat vinden? Valt nog best mee hoor! Maar onze kinderen zijn al 35 en 26 jaar en hebben nooit de behoefte en de verleiding gehad om aan de drugs te beginnen. Ze zijn altijd veel te druk met sporten geweest en nu nog. Ik zou het echt wel weten van ze hoor en als het zo zou zijn, zeg ik alleen dat ik dat dan heel jammer zou vinden, maar het is wel hun leven. En zo is dat met jou toch ook? Maar jij begon zelf met zo fel naar mij te reageren. Oke dan laten we het hier maar bij houden. 

Ik wens je toch het allerbeste en doe je de groeten.  :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## leen

hoi peet vind het toch leuk van je dat je toch de moeite heb genomen om hebt genomen om het een en ander recht te zetten ik heb trouwens maar een bericht gegeven dat over die y ik sms veel moeilyk af te leren ik was een tydje met ocanne aan het praten dan kryg je gelyk iedereen tegen je daar reageer ik dan op niet goed iedereen heeft zn eige mening maar ik denk dat apeldoorn toch niet te vegelyken is met leiden 6km van den haag ik heb familie in apeldoorn geen gat dat niet en over leeftyd gesproken ben al 39 heb 2dochters 17 en 10 heb hier 2winkels in leiden werk hard dus je ziet dat ik geen kind meer bent die niet weet waar hy mee bezig is en jy kan misschien beter relexe zonder wat op maar ik zit anders in elkaar een keer op een zaterdag 1keer per maand relex ik met een xtc voel me goed daarby kosten zyn laag 5eu kost zn pil hier en zou het in de toekomst lichaamelyke probleeme geven dan jammer zyn dingen die je voor lief moet nemen maar ik denk dat ik het wel kan hebben jy zegt ik ben altyd vrolyk dat vind ik knap zelf heb ik dat niet heb teveel zorgen wat dat beteft met twee zaken problemen zat daarom af en toe zit ik dan op een andere wereld met xtc maar vind het knap dat jy altyd vrolyk ben wou dar ik dat ook zo kon zyn ik denk dat ik ikmeer een tobber ben gr leen

----------


## leen

als ik zo me eige bericht terug zie tja hoop y y y y tjes valt eigelyk wel op nu ik er op let maar ja aard van het beesje  :Wink:

----------


## Peet

:Smile:  Hè toch wel leuk om weer een berichtje van je lezen! En ik begin nu ook alwel een beetje aan je schrijfstijl te wennen. En ook heb ik het idee, dat zoals jij praat ook schrijft. Dat zeggen ze van mij trouwens ook. Maar ik kan dan zien dat jij inderdaad uit het westen komt aan je manier van schrijven.

Maar Leiden is toch geen drugsstad al ligt het dan vlakbij Den Haag? Ik was er in Okt. jl nog een paar dagen geweest maar ik vond het wel mee vallen hoor! En zo groot is Leiden toch ook niet? Ik vond het een leuke stad. Van daaruit ook nog naar Noordwijk geweest. Je kan wel lekker van daaruit alle kanten op.

En dat jij af en toe wat nodig hebt om bij te tanken zal ik maar zeggen, moet ook kunnen, maar net wat jij zegt, niet te veel want dat kan nooit goed zijn. Ik zelf heb tot 4 jaar geleden ook stevig gerookt (shaggie dan hè) maar moest echt om gezondheidsreden er mee stoppen en heb dat ook gedaan. Maar mijn kinderen hebben nooit gerookt. Mijn man wel maar is samen met mij gestopt.

En als je dan een eigen bedrijf hebt zal het soms zeker niet mee vallen, vooral in deze tijd niet. Veel stress en sores en dan wil je wel eens een verzetje. Nu, daar kan ik best inkomen hoor! Maar ik ben inderdaad heel positief van mezelf en maak me niet zo snel meer druk om iets. En dat heeft weer te maken met die ziekte die ik heb gehad. Ik pluk de dag, weet je wel!

Nu, ik ben toch ook wel blij dat we ff goed hebben kunnen praten over dit onderwerp. Misschien lees ik wel weer eens wat van jou Leen. Jij ook bedankt voor jou uitleg over jou stand van zaken.

Groeten en een goed weekend gewenst door Peet.  :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## leen

hoi peet we blyven gewoon praten ken ons het schelen het is eigelyk raar twee mensen kennen elkaar niet en toch praten ze met elkaar over onderwerpen echt ik denk dat jy een heel spontaan iemand ben als ik zo je bericht lees en met beide benen in het leven staat dat zijn mijn indrukken kijk ik kan het toch met ij valt nie tegen toch? over leiden het is niet zo groot heb je gelijk in maar woon hier al me hele leven word steeds meer een drugs stad in de winkel straat waar ik zit steeds meer last van echte junkies en de diefstalle die daarmee verbonden zijn die hebben het wel uit de hand laten lopen zielige figuuren die geen karakter hebben vind ik erg is dat ook by my een hoop gestolen word dat betaalt de nette betalende klant weer ik woon bewust niet in de binnestad maar zit bijna in wassenaar buiten rand leiden over roken ik heb nooit gerookt maar vind het knap dat je gestopt ben iedereen van mijn fam rookt ze stoppen en beginnen weer is ook een soort veslaving waar als je sterk bent vanaf kan komen mijn xtc gebruik als dit problemen zou veroorzaken of ten koste zou gaan mijn gezin stop ik gelijk daar heb ik een sterk karakter voor niet slap zoals die junkies maar je schreef dat je ziek bent geweest en nu de dag plukt was die ziekte erg dan? of wil je er niets over zeggen dat zou ik ook wel kunnen begrypen ik ga weer aan het werk zaterdag weet je maar kon toch niet laten effe te praten met jou hoop nog wat van je te horen sorry mijn schrijfwijze hoop dat je er een beetje aan went maar intoetsen is niet mijn sterkste punt en ook voor jou prettig weekend en ga je horen ja toch?

----------

:Smile:  Hoi Leen.
Nu, hier ben ik dan weer. Tuurlijk kan het mij ook niks schelen dat wij een beetje met elkaar babbelen over dit en dat. Iedereen mag het ook lezen hoor, toch? 
Is dat werkelijk zo dat Leiden een drugsstad aan het worden is? Jeetje wat erg dan dat jij daar dan ook last van hebt in je toko. Wij waren met de kerst in Rotterdam voor ook een paar dagen en daar heb ik eerlijk gezegt wel mijn ogen uit gekeken. Wat een stad zeg! Bijna nergens hoor je Nederlands praten. Maarja, je kan natuurlijk niet iedereen over èèn kam scheren, maar ik vond het wel typisch.

En over mijn ziekte wil ik ook best wel ff wat vertellen. Ik had het ooit al eens eerder op dit forum gezet toen ik ook met iemand schreef over het èèn en ander.(andere naam)
Nu, 4 jaar geleden heb ik vrij onverwachts op mijn werk een hartinfarct gehad met daarna in de ambulance een hartstilstand. Ben gelijk doorgestuurd naar een speciaal ziekenhuis om met spoed gedottert te worden. Daar heb ik complicatie,s gekregen en weer een hartinfarct.

Gelukkig weet ik er zelf weinig of niks van omdat ik al die tijd (4 dagen) buiten westen ben geweest. Maar heb later van de dokter en mijn familie gehoord dat ik door het oog van de naald ben gekropen. En als je dan weer opknapt, ga je toch wel ff nadenken over het leven. Zodoende ben ik nu zo optimistisch en probeer te genieten van alles. Alleen niet meer roken dus. Maar dat geeft niet.

En weet je Leen, ik zit oa. vaak op dit forum om ook van andere mensen te lezen en soms probeer ik dan te helpen op mijn manier en om te discusseren zoals nu ook met jou. Zo leer je nog eens wat van mekaar toch? Nu, verder ga ik graag met de familie op vakantie naar Spanje en dit jaar voor het eerst naar Turkije. Je ziet het, ik geniet er wel van!

Okè dan Leen, zo heeft iedereen wel wat, maar daarom is mijn motto dus ook, pluk de dag. Enne...Mag ik vragen wat voor winkels jij hebt? Ik lees wel weer dan!
Groeten weer van Peet. Doe kallum an hè? Groetjes!!!!!!

----------

:Smile:  Hoi Leen.
Nu, hier ben ik dan weer. Tuurlijk kan het mij ook niks schelen dat wij een beetje met elkaar babbelen over dit en dat. Iedereen mag het ook lezen hoor, toch? 
Is dat werkelijk zo dat Leiden een drugsstad aan het worden is? Jeetje wat erg dan dat jij daar dan ook last van hebt in je toko. Wij waren met de kerst in Rotterdam voor ook een paar dagen en daar heb ik eerlijk gezegt wel mijn ogen uit gekeken. Wat een stad zeg! Bijna nergens hoor je Nederlands praten. Maarja, je kan natuurlijk niet iedereen over èèn kam scheren, maar ik vond het wel typisch.

En over mijn ziekte wil ik ook best wel ff wat vertellen. Ik had het ooit al eens eerder op dit forum gezet toen ik ook met iemand schreef over het èèn en ander.(andere naam)
Nu, 4 jaar geleden heb ik vrij onverwachts op mijn werk een hartinfarct gehad met daarna in de ambulance een hartstilstand. Ben gelijk doorgestuurd naar een speciaal ziekenhuis om met spoed gedottert te worden. Daar heb ik complicatie,s gekregen en weer een hartinfarct.

Gelukkig weet ik er zelf weinig of niks van omdat ik al die tijd (4 dagen) buiten westen ben geweest. Maar heb later van de dokter en mijn familie gehoord dat ik door het oog van de naald ben gekropen. En als je dan weer opknapt, ga je toch wel ff nadenken over het leven. Zodoende ben ik nu zo optimistisch en probeer te genieten van alles. Alleen niet meer roken dus. Maar dat geeft niet.

En weet je Leen, ik zit oa. vaak op dit forum om ook van andere mensen te lezen en soms probeer ik dan te helpen op mijn manier en om te discusseren zoals nu ook met jou. Zo leer je nog eens wat van mekaar toch? Nu, verder ga ik graag met de familie op vakantie naar Spanje en dit jaar voor het eerst naar Turkije. Je ziet het, ik geniet er wel van!

Okè dan Leen, zo heeft iedereen wel wat, maar daarom is mijn motto dus ook, pluk de dag. Enne...Mag ik vragen wat voor winkels jij hebt? Ik lees wel weer dan!
Groeten weer van Peet. Doe kallum an hè? Groetjes!!!!!!

----------


## Peet

;D O jee dit was niet de bedoeling dat het 2 x er op zou komen, maarja hij deed het niet goed. Dus bij deze dan.

----------


## ocanne

halloooo zegt ik tegen leen en Peet natuurlijk is hier verder niemand ;D maar geluk dat jullie gezellig kan praten ,en sorry leen dat ik iets te laat reager maar ik begrepen je hel goed wanner je zegt dat je teveel zorgen wat dat beteft met twee zaken problemen zat daarom af en toe zit een andere wereld met xtc ,heb mij vriend dat ook .
darrom verbieden ik hem niet maar help hem te proberen te minderen van die drugs .maar had ff een vraag  :Wink: mag je hier ook chatten ;D lees ik dan verder jullie brichten .dus groetjes leen en ook peet van Ocanne  :Wink:

----------

:Smile:  Hoi Ocanne.

Jij ook de groeten terug van mij. Ik weet niet of je hier op dit forum kunt chatten. Volgens mij niet. Wat wij nu doen, is gewoon heen en weer mailen eigenlijk toch?
Ik chat weleens, maar dan op MSN en ook alleen maar met familie en kennissen. Nu, ik wens jou en je vriend ook veel succes met het oplossen van de problemen omtrent drugs!
Groeten dus van Peet.  :Wink:

----------


## ocanne

Hoi leen ,ja dacht ik ook niet dat het mog > :Frown:  dat heen en weer mailen ,maar vond het toch gezellijg en wij zit aan de top met berichten ;D.hoop dat je minder last van echte junkies krijgen in je toko en ook veel succes met alles .groetjes ocanne

----------


## Peet

;D Ocanne, dat laatste berichtje was van mij hoor! Peet dus en niet van Leen! Die komt nog wel ,denk ik ??? De groeten  :Wink:  van PEET.

----------


## leen

hallo peet jij hebt ook wel het een en ander meegemaakt hoor ik zo een hardstilstand das niet niks tja denk dat je het leven dan heel anders gaat zien ik denk dat dan gelijk de gewone dingen in het leven waar je je normaal druk geen belang meer hebben en denk ook dat ik nu beter begrijp waarom jij zo reageerde op gebruik van drugs en dat op vakansie gaan met je fam gelijk heb je je moet doen waar je plezier in hebt het leven is te kort kan elke dag de laatste zijn ik denk dat je zo een ervaring moet hebben zoals jij dat je dat gaat zien denk dat je ook flink aan de medicijnen moet blijven en je andere vraag was welke winkel ik heb bloemenzaken in het hard van leiden maar verkoop allerlij artikelen watervallen alle soorten glaswerk potten lampen namaak bloemem en platen spiegels enzv winkels zijn vrij groot eerst had ik aleen planten en bloemen dat heb ik flink uitgebreid met succes en ben veel meer gaan verkopen zit al 10 jaar in de bloemen daarvoor was ik vrachtwagen chauffeur heb toen de zaak van mijn schoonvader over genomen hoe gek kan het lopen in je leven he iedergeval wat ik nu verdien had ik bij een baas niet kunnen verdiene je moet wel meer je best doen mijn vriendin zit al haar hele leven in de bloemen staat ook in de zaak mijn droom is nog steeds om meer zaken te open en eens gewoon alles aan personeel over te laten werke is leuk maar er zijn ook andere dinge in het leven toch als ik 55 ben moet het maar eens afgelopen zijn dat hoop ik dan maar misschien blijft er nog wat tijd over voor me eigen je weet nooit of het er nog in zit mn opa werd maar 54 mn oom 56 dus dat zet je toch aan het denken maar genoeg over mij ga je horen peet denk ik zal ocanne ook nog even maile prettige week verder altijd prettige weekend waarom geen prettige week  :Wink:

----------


## leen

hoi ocanne je wist niet of we op dit forem mochten chatten maar dat doen we toch niet we hebben het over drugs toch dat was toch waar we het over hadden maar van het een komt het ander toch anders starte we een nw onderwep toch gaat toch om dit forem om te praten over onderwerpen mooie naam ocanne is dat je echte naam had die naam nog nooit gehoord wel een leuke naam je zij dat je je vriend langzaam zou proberen om te stop met drugs lijkt me verstandig denk dat je dat echt langzaam moet doen anders denk ik dat je hem gaat verliezen nogmaals ik zou gelijk stoppen als mijn vriendin er problemen mee zou hebben dat is niet zo maar stel dat vind het dat niet waard als ik teveel zou doen zou het ook niet meer speciaal zijn en dan zou ik in de problemen komen moet toch elke dag naar de veiling en dat moet vroeg 5.30 dat ga ik niet redden dan alleen op zater dan zondag bij komen weet niet hoe jou vriend dit doet maar als ik het doe word het altijd laat en kan ik s morgens er niet meer uitkomen ben benieuwt hoe je vriend dit doet jij ook ocanne een prettige week ga je horen gr leen

----------


## ocanne

Hoi peet ......oeps had jou nam niet gezien nu wel sorry darvoor en nog bedant voor je berichten zal vortan beter oplet ;D groetjes ocanne

----------


## Peet

;D Je raakt er helemaal van in war hè? Nu, ik ben dus PEET. En ik ben een vrouw.
Groeten......... en dan wel goed lezen hoor! Hi hi. Grapje!! : :Smile:  ;D  :Wink:

----------


## Peet

:Wink:  Dit berichtje is dus weer ff voor LEEN.

Bedankt ook jou weer voor je berichtje op het forum. Ja zeker, was die ziekte van mij toen heftig maar gelukkig ben ik er aardig bovenop gekomen. Inderdaad wel mijn leven lang nu aan de medicijnen, maar dat is niet zo erg. En zoveel hoef ik ook niet vind ik zelf. Èèn maal per dag 3 soorten medicatie en wat vitamines, dus dat valt nog wel mee. Er zijn ergere dingen.

Hè maar wat leuk zeg van die bloemenzaken van jou dan! Gaaf zeg! En wat jij verkoopt is ook helemaal van deze tijd toch? Lekker van die spulletjes om het thuis wat gezelliger te maken. En ik ben ook blij voor je dat het goed loopt. Houden zo en ja dan word je vanzelf wel een keer 55 en dan kun je gaan uitrusten. Ha, ha ha.

Nu Leen, we doen nog weleens van die weekendjes weg wat ik dan boek op het internet, zodoende was ik toen ook in Leiden geweest bij hotel Holliday Inn. Dat was een heel leuk hotel met zwembad enzo, en dan vandaar uit waren wij dus naar Noordwijk geweest omdat de vriendin van mijn zoon daar woont. Dus wie weet kom ik nog wel eens een keer die kant op en kom ik je winkel bewonderen. Grapje hoor! Zij wonen en werken nu trouwens in Parijs dus ga ik eerst maar weer eens daar naar toe.( Zoon met vriendin ) Kun je het nog een beetje volgen?

Dit was het dan weer voor vandaag en zou zeggen de groeten weer en ik lees wel weer. Groetjes PEET.  :Wink:  Hoi!!!!!

----------


## ocanne

:Smile: hoi leen nee tuurlijk niet dis niet mij echte gewoon een nick naam ,niet hellemaal ik heet Anne en ocanne kom van oceaan ,je weet het wel de blauw zee,dus eigen nick . ik wil wel langzaam proberen dat hij mee stop met drugs ,maar duur nu al 1 jaar  :Frown: en 
bij hem is het soms het week end maar ook door de week ,en ook bij hem is altijd zo laat ,maar ook voor mij hij belooft nu een keer paar manden te doen ,door privé (niet door mij )en zakelijk problemen is hij ga gebruiken ,hij heb het wel in de hand zegt hij zelf maar hij proberen steeds wat nieuw .je zegt dat ik hem kan verliezen maar denk meer andersom ,dis best zwaar weet je .
weet ook niet hoe lang ik dat kan volhoud maar we zie het wel ..............maar nu even wat anders leen leuk zo bloemenzaken 
kom ik een keer in leiden  :Wink: ben gek op wit lelies met veel groen taken ,dis niet zo ver van mij vandaan . maar prettige dag kan ook was je vergeten .groetjes Ocanne en dit is voor peet ze heb van die lekker croissant chaud in paris ,ik ben (oc)anne ben ook een vrouw en je zie het : :Smile: ik lezen beter nu groetjes ocanne

----------


## Peet

: :Smile:  Hoi Ocanne.
Nog ff een berichtje aan jou voordat ik zo naar mijn werk ga. Jou echte naam is dus eigenlijk Anne. Nu, om het dan nu nog ingewikkelder te maken, zo heet ik ook bijna. Nl, An. En die Peet heb ik er zelf bij bedacht. Heeft wel ergens wat mee te maken maar da,s niet zo interessant om dat allemaal te gaan vermelden.

En van die qroissants daar weet ik ook alles van hoor! Heerlijk hè? We zijn al verschillende malen naar Parijs geweest. Mooie stad en gaan dan meestal ook ff naar Disneyland, want daar werkt onze zoon met zijn vriendin.

Nu, Ocanne ik wens jou ook veel wijsheid toe met het probleem van je vriend omtrent de drugs. Ik hoop dat je een oplossing kunt vinden ervoor. Sterkte ermee. En denk ook een beetje aan jezelf.
Nu, groeten van Peet.An.

----------


## leen

hoi anne en an ik ben geloof ik de enigste die wel ook echt zo heet maar blijf het een mooie naam vinden ocanne peet jij zat in holliday in zat je vlak bij mij wijk ik woon in de stevenshof denk 2km ongeveer van holliday in geloof dat wij dit forem aan het volschrijven zijn maar wel gezel vind ik ben nu even thuis om mijn dochter op te wachten van school dan gaat ze mee naar de zaak trouwens mijn andere zaak zit in leiden zuid een is een kiosk tja maar eigelijk zit ik levens verhaalte vertellen maar wat doe julli voor werk dan en ik wil ook zo levens verhaal kom op ik wil alles weten peet die eigelijk an heet en ocanne die anne heet ik gewoon leen niks te verbergen toch? ga jullie horen die kleine is thuis gekomen ga effe eten maken gr leen

----------


## ocanne

:Smile: Hoi leen en an-peet ja inderdaad woord hier wel volgerschrijven door ons maar toch leuk.
je kan natuurlijk niet hier alles wat privé vertel maar ik werk nu niet wegens een depressie > :Frown: ,ga nu iets beter .ik ben waker in buitenlands voor confectiekleding voor de groot handel ook veel in frankrijk daarom heb ik meer moeite met mij neerlandstaal zo als jullie kan zien , vind die croissant ook zo lekker ;Ddus leen je weet nu iets meer toch ........dit is voor peet een oplossing vinden is moeilijk maar weet wel dat ik meer aan me zelf ga denk even nog doorzet en hopla weer allemaal leuk dinges doen.
hoor jullie weer .groetjes van ocanne

----------


## ocanne

ppffffffff foutje was Nederlands taal ;D ;D doeiiiiiiii

----------


## Peet

:Smile:  Hoi Oceanne.
Ik vind het ook vervelend voor jou dan dat jij met een depri zit. Erg kan dat zijn hè? Ik heb het na mijn ziekte ook (gelukkig maar even) gehad en ben er met medicijnen en goede gesprekken met de huisarts en m,n omgeving weer door heen gekomen. En heb daar nu ook geen medicijnen meer voor nodig. Maar ik weet dus een beetje wat je voelt. Nu, hou je haaks en we blijven lekker kletsen met elkaar. We merken vanzelf wel als we eraf gegooid worden!
Groetjes. Peet-An.  :Wink:  Ik ga nu ook Leen nog ff Schrijven.

----------


## leen

hoi ocanne ik dacht al al die taalfouten maar ik ben nederlands maar ik maak ook een hoop spelfouten kom je uit frankrijk dan en je had het over je depri wat is de oorzaak daarvan dan en dat met je vriend zal ook wel goed gaan als ie genoeg van je houd zal die wel zorgen dat ie je niet kwyt raakt dat is het niet waard moet leuk blijven een keer niet dwangmatig vind het trouwens wel geinig hoe jy in je berichte zo de woorden zoekt zoals in je laatste bericht hopla weer gewoon leuk dinges doen dat was ie weer ocanne ook peet de gr van leen

----------


## Peet

:Big Grin:  Hallo Leen.

Nu, ik had je al verteld waar ik woon, mijn leeftijd(vandaag jarig) enz.
Voor de rest, ik werk partime in de catering bij een groot verzekeringskantoor van ff A bellen weet je wel? Heb dus een man , 2 kinderen en 2 kleinkinderen van 6 en 4 jaar. Ik heb verder geen hobby,s ofzo. Nouja, ik zit graag zoals je wel gemerkt hebt, achter de pc. En ga graag op vakantie en zo kom ik mijn tijd wel door dacht ik zo.
Nu, dit was het dan weer. Ik hou er nu ff mee op want de visite komt zo voor mijn verjaardag. 
De groetjes weer. van Peet-An

----------


## ocanne

special voor An Hoi peet ,hoop ik niet dat ik te laat ben dus wil je gefeliciteerd met je verjaardag 40 j ;D toch en alles wat je mag wens ...............en natuurlijk veel veel cadeau  :Wink: .doeiii ocanne straks doe ik weer een nieuw berichten : :Smile:

----------


## ocanne

hoi ,peet ben ik weer ,waarom hier af gegooi nee hoor want nu ge we praten over DEPRESSIE dus we blijf nog even  :Wink: .ja dis zeker erg dis ook voor mij de eerst keer maar duur al lang  :Frown: ,heb ook een gespreken gehad met mij huisarts maar wil geen medicijnen slik ,heb geluk veel mensen om me hen ,maar weet wat het problemen is daar van .maar je ben jaar dus vertel ik meer een anderen keer doeiiiiiiii ocanne

----------


## ocanne

hoi leen ,maken ik fout ho wat erg dus het spellincontrol ;D werk niet goed maar deze vind ik leuk YYY....gentje over die depressie of niet verder te zoek is de relatie en alles wat om in :'(,ook moeillijk om hier alles te vertel maar kom er wel uit ben een knook en doorzet .dat je het leuk vind hoe ik in mij berichten die woorden zoek wil dan gelijk tegen je zeg zo praten ik ook lol ............als ik een keer bloemen bij jou kopen weet je gelijk dat ik ocanne ben ;D .groetjes ocanne

----------


## Peet

:Smile:  Goedemorgen Ocanne.

Bedankt voor je felicitatie van gister. Maar nee meid, IK ben geen 40 geworden! Was dat maar waar! Nee ik had mijn leeftijd hier al eens ergens op gezet. Leen is 39 dus ben je met hem in de war. Ik ben nu..........ja ja, al 54 jaar geworden. Best oud al hè? Maar zo voel ik mij nog niet hoor!

En wat jou depri betreft, ik hoop echt voor je dat je er uit komt, maar als ik jou zo lees gaat dat wel lukken denk ik. En dat zonder medicatie? Vind ik ook heel knap. Dat kon ik toen niet maarja iedereen is niet hetzelfde. Het had mij juist heel goed geholpen, misschien dat het daaom bij mij ook maar zo kort had geduurd.

Ik vind het inderdaad ook wel apart hoe jij schrijft, maar als ik het goed over lees begrijp ik echt wel wat je bedoelt. Geeft niks toch? Nu, ik ga ff koffie drinken en dan ga ik weer naar het werk. Ik werk tussen de middag omdat dan al die gasten komen eten. Dus lekker druk. Zo,n 900 mensen en dat in 2 uur tijd. 
De groeten weer van Peet-An. Doe kallum aan hè?

----------


## leen

gefeliciteerd peet met je 54 vejaardag en een prettige dag effe snel ben weer weg doei gr leen  :Wink:

----------


## Peet

:Smile:  Hallo luitjes.

Zijn jullie geschrokken van mijn leeftijd ofzo? ??? Nee toch? ;D ;D Nu, ik lees wel weer een keer dan!
Prettig weekend. Groeten van Peet-An.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## ocanne

:Smile: hoi peet .....54 j ppfffffffffff nee hoor ikke schik nooit wist wel dat je 54 j was ik zei 40 j was een geintje  :Smile:   :Wink:  maar je ben niet oud ,je ben net zo oud als je je voel toch ,had even druk ben weer op de goeie weg is goed voor mij en de moraal is ok ,maar kom wel eens kijken hier op de forum je zie ik ben niet geschrokken van jou peet ;D.groetjes en prettig zaterdag en zondag ook de groetjes aan leen doeigie ocanne

----------


## leen

ben niet geschrokken van je leeftijd wist al hoe oud je was toch en ocanne jy heb nog steeds niet vertelt waar je vandaan komt dacht frankrijk maar dat hoor ik nog wel en ben blij voor je dat je weer een beetje uit je depri komt we hebben allemaal wel eens een tijd dat het minder gaat toch en hoe oud ben jij dan ocanne ik denk als je het leven te goed onder de lamp houd dat je dan teveel nagaat denken en dan juist depri word je moet maar niet tobben en dag voor dag nemen zijn minder leuke momenten en leuke dinge toch en wat betreft ouder worden peet an denk dat je alleen maar beter inelkaar gaat steken omdat je meer dingen op zn waarde gaat schatten en levens ervaring is toch de beste les als ik naar me iege kijk dan zou ik niet terug willen naar 25 zit nu veel beter in me vel doe al 5jaar krachtsport vroeger was ik een mager ventje geen spieren had zo ruzie nu nooit meer weeg nu 104kg je voorkomen is in deze maatschappy erg belangrijk ik denk zo traine om niet te hoeven vechten als het moet dan kan ik het aan dat maakt mij zelf verzekert heb ook nooit last omdat ze het niet aandurven dus je kan ook aan je iege werken en een mens worden die beter in zn vel zit zo zie an en ocanne prettige week meiden an anne groetjes leen  :Wink:

----------


## ocanne

Hoi Leen 
zo het week end is weer voorbij ,ok zegt ik het wel ja kom uit frankrijk en ben 40j ,maar het leven begin toch 
als je 40 ben toch dus ben ik even blij  :Smile:  .maar nu ga het veel beter met me ,de knop doordraai en gewoon verder ga,beter vooruit kijken dan achterom ,leen vind het wel leuk het manier hoe je dat uitleg over je zelf  :Smile: ...........peet over dat oud woord alle leftijd heb zij charme dus maken je niet druk ,maar we zijn de weer je zie het ik en leen zij niet geschrokken ;D.groetjes ocanne

----------


## leen

hoi ocanne het is gek dat mensen altijd hun leeftijd niet willen zeggen ik ben toen ik wat ouder werd veel beter in mn vel gaan zitten maar jij bent 40 en je komt uit frankrijk leuk hoe ben jij hier zo gekomen ben je met een nederlander getrouwt of zo mooi land frankrijk is teminste ruimte nederland word vol druk geen stukje groen meer huizen en fabrieke enzv als ik zo rond rij handel halen dan denk ik weel eens wat een gekkehuis net een mieren nest iedereen is met zn eige bezig daarom denk ik dat die drugs zo gewilt zijn omdat mensen af en toe uit dat gekkenhius willen en op een andere planeet willen zijn zo werkt het bij mij en misschien ook zo bij je vriend zat hij toch ook in de handel dat jij zij dacht ik denk dat je vriend het ook als effe eruit ervaard die handel is slopend ik moet heel wat km rijden voor leuke handel steeds weer wat zoeken wat nieuws voor je toko ga zo weer op pad moet planten en potten ophalen blij dat het weer beter gaat met je heb het gevoel dat ik je al een beetje leren kennen leuk toch groeten leen en occane gewoon blijven lachen hoor niet deprie heb je niks aan ga je horen

----------


## Peet

Goedemorgen Ocanne.

Ik ben blij te lezen dat het alweer wat beter gaat met jou.En natuurlijk is 40 een mooie leeftijd. Men zegt toch ook, het leven begint bij 40 en dan kan je gaan beginnen aan je tweede jeugd. Ach ja, zo heeft iedere leeftijd zijn charme,s denk ik maar.Ik ben ook best tevreden met wat ik nu ben en heb hoor!

Hè maar wat leuk dat jij dus uit Frankrijk komt dan! Zoals ik hier al verteld had, werkt onze zoon daar samen met vriendin daar ook. En hij had 4 jaar geleden ook al een tijdje daar gewoont en gewerkt maar is toen door mijn ziekte weer naar hier terug gekomen. Hij mailt regelmatig met mij en ze hebben het er zo erg naar hun zin.

Ze weken in Disneyland Parijs en hebben dan via hen een studio in Serris een dorpje nabij Parijs. Nu, als het weer een beetje beter weer word gaan wij ook weer eens die kant op. Maargoed Ocanne ,ik wens je weer het allerbeste en ik lees wel weer hierop dan.
Groetjes en blijf zo positief hè? Dan komt alles wel goed. Peet-An.

----------


## Peet

:Big Grin:  Hoi Leen. 
Jou ga ik vanmiddag of vanavond nog ff schrijven want ik ga nu eerst ff werken.
 :Wink:  Groetjes alvast van Peet-An.

----------


## Peet

:Smile:  Hoi Leen.

Hier dan ff weer een berichtje van mij.Zo dan, je bent dus wat men een klerenkast mag noemen? Dan hoef je zeker niet meer bang voor anderen te zijn. Laten ze nu maar tegen jou opkijken dan! En je hebt helemaal gelijk hoor, ik zou ook nu in deze tijd niet meer zo,n jong ding willen zijn. Ik vind het zo als ik nu ben , ook best zo.
En wat ik ook mooi aan jou vind, is dat je nog de tijd hebt en neemt om hier op dit forum te schrijven, terwijl je zo,n druk bestaan hebt met je winkels en de handel enzo!

Je geeft ook op jou manier aan anderen advies en ik vind jou schrijven ook heel duidelijk vooral ook voor Ocanne. Echt een eerlijke mening over het leven te hebben! Ik ben het dan ook helemaal met je eens dat je leven maar niet te zwaar moet nemen want daar worden we juist zo "gek"van. Ik ben ook zo hoor, van leve de lol en wat vandaag niet komt, komt morgen wel. Ik weet wel dat het misschien bij jou met je toko,s niet altijd zal lukken, maar jij bent toch ook wel vrij positief over alles heb ik het idee.

Nu, ik hou er maar weer eens mee op anders hebben we de volgende keer niks meer te vertellen. Oja, ik weeg trouwens 55 kilo met een lengte van (klein meisje dus) 1.58 m.en moet opassen met eten omdat ik dus niet meer rook en dan geneigd ben om lekkere dingen te gaan eten. Maar tot nu toe heb ik dat nog aardig in de hand kunnen houden.

Okè dan, de groeten weer van Peet-An  :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------


## ocanne

hoi leen.dis zo veel mensen wil niet over de leeftijd praten ,maar nu weet je het ,heb zelf geen problemen mee voel me nu ook beter als toen .ik was 25j toen ik trouw nu 10j gescheiden en ben hier blijf hang ;D.frankrijk is groot dan Nederland daarom lijk het ook vol en over drugs heb je overal allen hier in Nederland is wat makkelijk die franse zijn wat meer streng en heb ook geen koffieshop ,maar over die planeet van mijn vriend heb weel een oorzak daarom gebruik hij het,maar hij is oud genoeg om daar een oplossing te vinden .................maar leen hij zit niet in de handel maar IK  :Frown: zelf daarom begrepen ik hel goed als je zegt dat het slopen en ook de veel km,maar over paar week ga ik weer werk ,ben erg blij om is beter dan de hele tijden zit te pieken toch en soms ben ik ook paar dagen weg  :Wink: .kijk leen ik lacht ;D ;D ;D ;D groetjes ocanne

----------


## ocanne

:Wink: Bonjour Peet-an ja echt ga het weer prima met me ,ik
heb weer zin gekregen met werk enz,en zoals je net zei begin ik aan mijn tweede jeugd  :Big Grin:  het zal zonder zijn als ik hier niet van ga genieten vind je niet ,en je leven maar een keer dus ..............had het gelezen dat je zoon en zij vriendin werk in disneyland leukkk dus ze spreken ook de franse taal ............maar zij ze nu weer in Nederland !! .........ik zelf ben vaker in Parijs maar ben nog niet daar gewest misschien ga ik wel een keer,maar wacht ik wel de zomer .Peet-an misschien kom ik je daar tegen ik weet dat erg groot is maar je weet het nooit blijf ik gewoon wacht bij mickey mousse en mimi met een Hollands vlag geen franse hoor ;D,zie je nu dat ik positief ben .wens je ook veel plaisir ok groetjes ocanne.

----------


## ocanne

:Smile: Peet-an ben wat vergeten je ben 55kg en 1,58m ,ik dus ben 58kg en 1,65m ,ga wij met ze 2 na die klerenkast van leen ;D kijken zijn wij niet bang hoor en nu ben ik echt weg doeiii ocanne  :Wink:

----------


## Peet

8) Bonjour Ocanne. Ca va?

Ik las net jou berichtje en ik ben heel blij voor jou dat je het leven weer zonnig inziet. Zo is dat! Je leeft maar èèn keer! Geniet ervan! 

Mijn zoon en zijn vriendin werken nu daar in Parijs en mijn zoon spreekt vloeiend Frans, Engels een beetje Spaans en Duits. Hij heeft altijd in het toerisme gewerkt en is ook al in heel veel landen geweest zoals: Indonesie, Filipijnen, Brazilie, Venezuela, Spanje, Frankrijk en alle Scandinavische landen. Lekker hè? Die geniet ook wel van zijn leven hoor en gelijk heeft ie.

Maargoed, niet iedereen heeft die kansen. En jij komt dus eigenlijk ook uit Frankrijk? Dat je dan nog hier woont? O ja, door je vriend zeker hè? Jij hebt dan best al veel meegemaakt zeg! Nu meid, nogmaals geniet er maar van en wie weet ga ik je inderdaad een keer zien bij Micky en Mini. Ha,ha, ha. Groetjes weer van Peet-An. 
Au revoir, abientòt!!!!

----------


## leen

hoi peet jou zoon spreekt zn talen als ik dat zo hoor ik ben er niet zo een ster in engels gaat wel maar dat is al veleden jaar is me vriendin nog naar disney geweest zij vond het top daar ik ben toen niet mee gegaan zij is toen met me schoon moeder geweest en the kids maar het is klote weer hier sneeuw en stil in de toko s ben nu al thuis kijk ik zorg dat er handel staat en zoek nw dingen voor toko op internet en gewoon me vaste bedrijven op zoeken rijdoor het hele land maar nu is een rustige tijd dus meer tijd over heb ook nog een dochter die opmoet vangen van school zo zie je maar iedereen zn taken in het gezin zo hoort het toch en nu ben ik eerder thuis dan mijn vriendin maak ik het eten en maak het huis schoon zij komt pas 6uur thuis je moet het met zn 2 doen toch dan gaat het goed het is natuurlijk denk ik niet zo leuk voor je dat je je zoon niet zo veelziet denk ik lijkt me minder toch vind trouwens dat jij ook een duidelijke mening over dinge hebt ik zou wel eens willen weten hoe jij geleert hebt om met die comp om te gaan jij komt net zo als ik uit een tijd dat je er niks op school over kreeg ik ben er pas mee begonnen met die zaak dan moet je wel nou ga weer stoppen ik blijf maar kletsen gr leen  :Big Grin:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## leen

wij praten dit forem wel echt vol echt staan boven aan denk dat ik zaterdag een xtc neem om maar even bij het onderwerp te blijven lekker thuis met een paar kennissen maken we een top avond tja peet weet dat jij er geen voorstander van bent en ook ocanne niet maar ja ieder in zn waarde toch ik hou er altijd een week of 7 tussen neem er maar 1 niet meer staat ook zat over op internet je moet maar eens kijken dan kan je er meer over begrijpen omdat julli het zelf niet gebruiken ik heb eens een pagina gelezen geloof dat het was www.drugs.nl die gaf het beste aan hoe je je dan voelde met gebruik xtc dat klopte elke letter gr leen anne an  :Big Grin:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## leen

sorry drugs.nl op google dan drugs info zoals het daar staat voel je precies

----------


## ocanne

bonsoir peet-an oui oui ca va tres bien...  :Wink: 
zo als ik het kan zien jou zoon sprekend ook veel talen en beter franse dan ik Nederland type ,en ook is hij in veel landen gewest lekker genieten ...........
het klop peet dat veel mensen tegen mij dat zegt,waarom ik hier nog ben en waarom ga ik niet terug na frankrijk,vind het wel leuk hier allen het weer niet ,houd van veel zon wel de hele jaar als het kan maar jammer hier is het niet zo maar kan altijd de zomer opzoeken toch ;D..........en val best mee met wat ik heb meegemaakt daar leren je ook van daarom nu mijn motto is 
een dag niet geniet is een dag niet geleefd  :Smile: 
groetjes ocanne
en nu nog even een berichten voor leen

----------


## ocanne

:Smile:  Hoi leen alles goed met je !! 
dis overal slecht weer en sneeuw hier ook mischien daarom wat het bij je toko wat stil vandaag ,maar thuis heb je wel druk zie ik maar toch wel leuk voor je vriendin als ze thuis kom dan is het eten klaar lief hoor ....... 
dus zaterdag heb je een feestje leen niet dat ik hier geen voorstander van ben ...............juist iedereen in zijn waard maar wanner jij het gebruiken zit een week of zeven tussen , maar bij mij vriend niet soms dagen achterelkaar en ook van alles en nog wat dus met hem communiceer is ook soms moeilijk en ook dat hij veel vergeten kijk ik ben niet boos op drugs maar meer om mijn vriend > :Frown: snap je leen ,heb ook veel gelezen over xtc en denk te begrepen wat je voel wil het zelf niet proberen veronderstel dat ik het lekker ga vinden ..........geintje ;D ok zie jullie weer groetjes ocanne

----------


## Peet

:Big Grin:  Bonsoir Ocanne. Ik zat gisteravond nog eens deze pagina,s over te lezen en moest er eigenlijk wel om lachen als je dan leest hoe we begonnen zijn. Jij was eerst met Leen aan het mailen en toen kwam ik er zomaar ff tussen. 
Maar nu voel ik dat ik jullie als mijn vrienden ben ga beschouwen. Wat kan het toch raar lopen hè?

Maar ik heb er geen spijt van hoor! Ik kijk heel weinig tv ofzo en zit dan vooral s,avonds graag op de pc. Overdag kijk ik altijd even mijn mail na en de rest van de tijd moet ik dan dus werken en hier thuis ook een beetje de boel op orde houden.

Dus jij wilt binnenkort ook weer proberen om te gaan werken? Ach ja als je je alweer wat beter voelt kan dat toch wel weer toch? Heb je weer andere dingen aan je hoofd. Je bent al best een stuk opgeknapt hè? Vind ik heel fijn voor je. Hier had het ook behoorljjk gesneeuwd vandaag maar nu is het al weer weg. Ik hou ook meer van de zomer hoor! Vind dit maar niks. En als het dan weer een beetje mooier weer word in de lente ga ik lekker weer een keer naar Parijs om mijn zoon op te zoeken.

Nu, Ocanne het ga je goed. Au revoir. Je vous souhaite un promt rètablissement. ;D  :Wink:  Goed hè? 8)

----------


## Peet

:Big Grin:  Hoi Leen.

Jij ook weer bedankt voor je leuke mail.Ik vind het ook leuk om te lezen dat jij thuis ook veel doet. Dat doet mijn man ook. Hij werkt niet meer dus doen we ook heel veel samen. Ik had net nog aan Ocanne geschreven hoe het mailen op dit forum is begonnen. Is wel lachuh hoor! Maf eigenlijk hè? Maar wel leuk! Dus jij gaat as, Zaterdag ff lekker uit je dak? Nu geniet er dan maar van en als jij het lekker vind? Ken je d,r weer ff tegen toch?

Jij vroeg wat over mij en de computer? Nu, Leen ik weet er eigenlijk weinig of niks van. Ik weet hoe ik moet openen en afsluiten en kan surfen. (Anders was ik nooit op dit forum gekomen)Maar voor de rest ikke nie weten. Als er wat mee is bel ik een vriend van ons die alles dan weer ff op de rails zet, maar gelukkig gebeurd dat heel weinig.

Ik zit ook nog weleens met famlie of kennissen op MSN te chatten maar daar heb ik vaak niet zoveel zin in. Soms komt het je ook niet uit. Verder als ik e-mail krijg en ik ken de afzender niet dan delete ik het gelijk zonder te openen. Heb je de minste kans op virussen.
Inderdaad ben ik van die leeftijd die dat niet heb meegekregen, maar ik heb alles wat ik weet van mijn zoon geleerd ,want daar is deze pc ook eigenlijk van. Er zit een printer, scanner, microfoon, headset en zelfs een webcam bij en het werkt ook allemaal, alleen ken ik DAT dus niet.
Moet ik maar es een keertje gaan leren.

Nu dit was het dan maar weer. Ik lees wel weer. Groetjes weer van Peet-An.

----------


## ocanne

:Smile: Rebonsoir Peet-an
dis ook toeval ik dacht vandaag aan hoe het begon is ik samen met leen en toen kwam jij en kwaad dat je was ;D en kijk nu ja het kan soms raar lopen allemaal,omdat ik nu nog thuis ben dus heb nu genoeg tijden dus zit vaker achter die pc nog niet zo lang hoor denk misschien nu 1 jaar ga wel goed maar kan beter en ik leer snel .......doe van alles ook cd branden ,heb ook een webcam maar allen met kennis die ik al kennen dat moet je ook ga proberen is leuk en met die microfoon nog beter ...............ja wil weer ga werk dat is nu ook beter voor mijn en beter zeker opgeknapt maar ook een beetje door jou peet en leen  :Wink: 
genezen door internet .maar even tussendoor je spreken goed franse als ik dat zo zie moeilijk woorden die promt retablissement voor de Nederlands vind het wel knap van jou ........dis erg goed .Bonsoir en merci beaucoup de ton message Peet groetjes ocanne  :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## leen

hallo ocanne en peet ocanne denk dat je het beter niet kan proberen weet jij zij met een geintje weet ik wel je doet het toch niet wand ik kreeg er een keer een op een feesje was toen knap dronken toen nam ik hem in zonder na te denken was hem al vergeten toen ie insloeg als een atoombom toen was ik verkocht maar heb het toch nooit uit de hand laten lopen je vriend gebruikt ook andere drugs dacht ik dat je zij wat dan nog meer behalve xtc ben net effe thuis om te eten en zit ik weer in die comp wel verslavend peet wat jij zij over het begin van dit forem dat is zeker zo eerst hadden we een beetje strijd en nu zitten we dingen te vertellen aan elkaar die je normaal tegen mekaar niet zegt en ik heb ook dat gevoel van julli goed te kennen het is gek en wat jij zij over die comp heb ik hetzelfde kan hem bediene maile internet afzoeken maar als er wat mee is dan bel ik mn schoonzoon ja die heb je al met een dochter van 17 wel een goeie gozer zo zie je maar peet dat we er niet mee zijn opgegroeit maar we kunnen er wel mee omgaan toch maar ja zit te eten is hier een ravage van kruimels ga effe me bloemen naar de toko s brenge mn bus staat afgeladen normaal staat de bloemen voor de winkel maar nu kan je binnen je kont niet meer keren staan allemaal binnen door de vorst maar ik ga weer op pad doei peet an en ocanne gr leen  :Smile:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Big Grin:  ;D

----------


## ocanne

:Smile: Hallo hallo peet en leen  :Wink: 
nee denk niet dat ik dat zal doen dat proberen ....mij vriend gebruiken niet alles te gelijk geluk zegt maar nu is het weer wat anders ,denk dat hij aan alles aan proberen voor het effect en wat het best voor hem is zo begrepen ik ,maar heb een goed gespreken gehad met hem en misschien kommen we de wel uit ,zelf gebruiken ik niets heb het toe gelaten omdat ik erg veel van hem houd en kost mij erg veel energie ,hij zie zelf wel dat het zo niet verder kan en ook daardoor ben ik nu meer aan me zelf ga denken ,ik zelf weet dat wij nog erg veel van kan maken met ze 2,mog dan niet zo zijn dan stop ik hier mee want ik moet verder is hard maar wel de waarheid ................
maar nu even wat anders ik ben ook niet zo ster in die pc maar als wat is heb een kennis die zo veel weet daar over dus kom hij help en leer ik ook veel van hem gisteren heb ik een cd gebrand dus vanavond ga ik lekker die film bedijk ,leen ga feestje en peet -an wat ga jij doen misschien op de pc .! leen veel plaisir met je festje en niet te veel van die @@@ ;D ja kon hier niets anders van maken .dus leen en peet-an groetjes van ocanne .  :Smile:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Peet

:Big Grin:  Allo allo Ocanne. ;D
Ik heb net weer ff je berichtje gelezen. Goed van je dat je weer een goed gesprek met je vriend hebt gehad, en dat je nu ook zegt van als het niet zo wil, dat je er dan niet mee door wilt gaan. Ik hoop voor jullie dat je er uit zal komen want zoals jij zelf zegt, je houd veel van hem en dan zou het toch zonde zijn om dat te verbreken. Goed praten wil vaak wel helpen! Vind het ook knap van je dat je zoveel geduld hebt met je vriend!

Wat ik vanavond ga doen? Eerst uit eten met familie van ons die zoveel jaar getrouwd zijn en dan zal ik nog wel weer ff op de pc gaan, als het niet te laat word tenminste. Nu, jij bent verder op de pc dan mij hoor! Bij bij zit er ook wel een brander op maar weet heel niet hoe dat gaat en jij dus al wel.Mijn zoon was altijd muziek aan het downloaden en aan het branden maar heb daar nooit opgelet hoe dat moet.

Wat een weer buiten hè? Het is hier nu ook lekker beginnen te sneeuwen. Nou ja lekker? Ik ben daar niks blij mee want dan word het ook weer glad en we moeten dus vanavond nog weg en dan schijt ik in de broek als we met de auto gaan. Vind ik zo eng!

Nu Ocanne, geniet vanavond lekker van je film en nog een goed weekend gewenst en ik lees wel weer. O ja, dat Frans van mij haal ik uit een boekje wat nog bij de pc lag van mijn zoon die het nog weleens gebruikte om zijn Franse brieven te schrijven. Ik zelf weet geen woord Frans hoor! Maar ik leer ook snel. Groetjes van Peet-An :-*  :Wink:

----------


## Peet

: :Smile:  Enne Leen  :Smile: 

Jij ook veel plezier vanavond hoor! Maar doe kallum an hè ;D Anders ken je niet meer hier op het forum schrijven. Hi Hi Hi. ;D ;D Zie je alles dubbel ??? Nee maar zonder gein, have fun. 8)

Groetjes en vertel binnenkort maar ff hoe je het gehad hebt. Prettig weekend ook!  :Wink:

----------


## ocanne

Hoi peet-an 
 :Wink: nog even een mail voor dat je weg ga uit eten .over dat ik veel geduld heb nou val wel mee hoor normaal niet moet alles snel snel ..............hoop dat je een gezellig avond heb met je familie doe ze gelijk de groeten van mij ;D.......over het weer dis leuk kan je balletjes gooi maar is toch oppas op de weg ,moest ineens om je lacht peet dat je zei je schijt in je broek : :Smile: ,wou ik bij zegt nemen wc pappier ook mee . ;D
en dat franse van jou zit wel goed ok dus van mij kant ook een prettige wenk end au revoir peet  :Wink: 
peet denk je dat leen het kan lezen als hij kijk vanavond maar hoor wel van leen ;D doeiiiiii

----------


## Peet

:Smile:  Bonsoir Ocaane  :Big Grin: 

Comment allez-vous? Oftewel Ca va? Met mij gaat alles très bien.
En ben je het weekend nog een beetje goed doorgekomen? Wij waren dus gisteravond naar de Vietnamees restaurant geweest en dat was weer lekker en ook gezellig. Ach ja zo, n verzetje moet een mens toch af en toe eens hebben toch? En ja, jij en ik hoeven er dan geen middelen bij maar ik moest nog wel ff aan Leen denken hoor! Hoe zou die het hebben? Ha ha ha ;D. Moet ook kunnen hè? Hij werkt zoveel en zo hard.

Wanneer ga jij nu weer werken dan? Wat voor werk doe je ook alweer? En is het ook zwaar werk? O jee, wat veel vragen weer hè? Werkt je vriend ook? Mijn man werkt niet meer. Is al met pensioen.Ja ja, wij zijn niet meer van de jongste hoor maar het net wat jij al eens eerder had gezegt, je bent zo oud als je je eigen voelt. En dat is zeker nog niet zo oud. ;D
Nu, ik ga maar weer en lees wel weer van jou en hopenlijk ook van Leen. Groetjes en au revoir.Adieu!!
Peet-An  :Big Grin:

----------


## ocanne

:Smile:  Bonsoir peet

comme ci comme ca.................... ja dis laat zo als je zie ben eerst bezig gewest met die pc kon niet meer op internet maar zoek zoek en ja hoor gevonden dus kon ik weer snel en berichten stuur .zie dat je gezellig heb gehad ,moet je vaker doen ,geen middelen maar een lekker wijntje is ook lekker ook niet zo veel anders heb je een kater : :Smile: .........denk dat leen nog moet bij kom van zaterdag vind het leuk voor hem ,maar mijn vriend heb het wel bont gemakken dit week end dus ik had hier niets aan maar wel door hem een K.. week end ,denk dat ik volgen keer lekker ga stap en kom pas de anderen dag terug ;D ;Dvoor de verandering en over mijn werk heb te maken met confectie dus ben ook vaker op de weg denk begin maart weer te ga begin dus kan nog vier week lang jullie berichten stuur maar peet wil je geen berichten meer van mij hebben je zeg adieu beteken warwel maar begrepen wat je bedoel geintje dus au revoir peet -an kijk ik ook morgen weer als leen hier gewest is ocanne  :Wink:

----------


## Peet

:Big Grin:  Bonjour Ocanne.

Nee natuurlijk blijf ik je schrijven. Ik lees het dan wel maar weet dan niet dat het afscheid betekend. Ik zal beter opletten maar heb dus weer wat geleerd van jou.  :Big Grin: 

Hè, maar wat jammer nu weer dat je vriend het weer zo bont had gemaakt. Nu, inderdaad als hij zo door blijft gaan ga jij maar lekker stappen dan. Wil hij er wel vanaf dan? Als hij ook van jou houd kan hij het toch proberen?
Moeilijk hoor! En ga ij het maar niet proberen hoor! Neem zoals je zegt maar een lekker wijntje. Maar ook niet teveel hè? ;D

Ik hoop ook dat Leen nu weer bij de tijd is en ons niet vergeet. ;D Hij moet natuurlijk nu eerst nog ff bijkomen. ;D
Nu Ocanne, ik ga zo weer ff werken zoals je wel weet om deze tijd en hoop voor je dat er uit komt met die problemen met je vriend en anders zou ik er toch eens over nadenken of je zo wel verder wil.Is toch ook jammer van jou leven? Maarja, ik weet natuurlijk ook wel dat je van hem houd en geef hem toch nog een keer een kans, maarja eens houd ook dat op toch?

Ik wens je verder nog een fijne dag en ik lees wel weer dan hè? Blijf schrijven hoor! Groetjes Peet-An  :Wink:

----------


## ocanne

Bonjour Peet-an  :Big Grin: 

zo zie je maar weer kan ik hier wat franse lees geven .  :Wink: 

weet niet wat ik hier van moet denken over dat hij er mee wil stop nu zie ik dat het niet allen het week end maar nog erg dan vroeg ,maar wat ik wel weet is dat het zo niet verder kan en trouw dat over houd een keer op is hier bijna denk ik kost mij te veel energie en die kan ik best anders voor gebruiken ,maar wacht wel tot valentine s day kijk hoef hij dat vergeten ;D.ik blijf wel bij de tijden hoor
leen neuhhh hij is ons niet vergeten hij kan allen die pc even niet vinden maar hoop wel dat hij zijn toko kan vinden ;D.............geintje leen.
jij ook peet een fijne dag en groetjes van ocanne.
wij lijk wel hahaha ...de drie moesquetaire kom verder niemand tussen hier 
au revoir .......  :Smile:

----------


## Peet

:Big Grin:  Bonsoir Ocanne.

Hier is weer èèn van de musketier. Bij ons lag een hele tijd de kabel eruit door een storing dus kon ik je berichtje daarnet pas lezen. Wat vervelend nu voor je dat het met je vriend zo erg is. Daar gaat zeker van jou kant veel energie in zitten en geduld, wat een keer op raakt natuurlijk. Weet je vriend dan wel dat jij je zo,n zorgen om hem maakt? Jij bent volgens mij zo lief voor hem.

Maar wat ga je doen dan als je er niet meer tegen kan dan? Ga je dan terug naar Frankrijk? Of heb je hier zelf onderdak? Stuur je hem weg? O, ik hoop voor je dat hij het in de gaten heeft dat jij er voor hem wilt zijn en dat het goed zal komen. Denk er nog maar eens goed over na.

En Leen? ;D Is nog steeds niet boven water hè? ;D ;D Of zou die nog steeds alles dubbel zien? Grapje ook hoor Leen! : :Smile: Nu, Ocanne, ik denk dat hier ook niemand tussen WIL komen als alleen wij 3. Hoeft ook niet toch? Ze weten toch niet waar het over gaat. Hi hi hi. ;D Er zijn nog genoeg andere items waar ze aan mee kunnen doen. En als we er wel afgegooid worden dan beginnen we gewoon opnieuw een onderwerp.  :Big Grin: 

Maargoed Ocanne, ik hou er weer mee op en ik wacht weer op èèn van jullie! Buenos tardes. Adios en gr. van Peet_an.  :Wink:

----------


## ocanne

Bonsoir peet-an

hier is de twee de musketier .. ;D ;D
He wat erg voor jou die storing maar geluk ben je er weer 
nee denk niet dat hij dat zie hij heb druk met ze zelf.peet als je zo veel drugs gebruiken dan interesseer je niets gelooft ik maar ja mijn geduld is ook op nu .
dis lang genoeg gewest ,ben misschien te lief daarom zo lang gewacht ,maar zal niet na frankrijk terug ga heb zelf een huis en mij werk hier .heb alles goed over hier over na gedacht is ook beter zo .
ja nog niets over leen dis een lang week end bij hem , ;D
wij wel peet waar het over gaat en wij proberen de score te halen tot 100 maar moet wel leen opschieten om alles te vertel .
voor mij is het Buenas noches peet-an groetjes van ocanne  :Wink:

----------


## Peet

:Big Grin:  Bonjour Ocanne.

En ben je al wakker? Wat zat jij al vroeg op de pc! Of was dat voor jou doen juist laat? ;D Enne.... hoe is die nu? Heb je al een beslissing kunnen nemen? Ik vind het zo rot voor je hè! Ook zo moeilijk. Maar als het inderdaad niet tot hem doordringt wat jij zegt, dan kan je er beter niet meer zoveel energie insteken. Jij moet ook verder toch? Jij hebt volgens mij nu al zoveel geprobeert en gepraat, dat houd inderdaad een keer op. Toch jammer hoor! Waar het dus allemaal niet toe kan leiden die troep. (Leen nie boos worden hoor!). :-/

Leen is druk met de Valentijsboeketten. Ja Leen dat is weer big biznis, maar je vergeet ons toch niet hè? ;D ;D. Je moet ons nog ff vertellen hoe het gegaan is afgelopen weekend?

Maar Ocanne, wat ben je nu van plan dan? Gelukkig heb jezelf een huis dus dat scheelt wel. Ben je van niemand afhankelijk. En wat goed van je dat je toch hier in Nederland wilt blijven. Heb je nog familie hier wonen dan?
Nu, ik ga weer van je horen hè? Doe kallum aan, volg je hart en je verstand en hopenlijk komt het goed.
Au revoir!!!!! Peet-An.  :Wink:

----------


## leen

halllllllo dan maar weer een van de drie musketiers was goed van pad zaterdag zondag op me nest gelegen die kennisse hebbe hier geslapen had supersterke pillen wel top elke keer zijn ze weer anders had ze nu met een hartje erop blauwe lekker belangrijk l b eigelijk zaten hier om 3uur aan het ondbijt we moesten nog lachen om die verrotte koppen aan tafel nu voorlopig niet meer en je hebt gelijk blijft troep zal echt niet goed zijn dat weet ik ook wel was verschikkelijk uit mn stekker maar peet hoe weet jij dat je alles dubbel gaat zien toch wel eens gebruikt stiekum geintje eerst voel je je erg relex dan gaat alles trillen dat is een supergaaf gezicht je kan niks meer stilhouden lampen bewegen tv stuitert tegen het plafon deze waren de beste die ik ooit heb gehad suppppper de lux ben effe thuis maar valentijn je weet het druk de handel is nu peperduur dus je denkt zakke vullen maar je betaalt inkoop een vermogen dus heb je een slechte valentijn dan blijf je zitten met dure bloem neem niet zo veel risico effe mijn dochter opwacht dan is mijn handel op de veiling verdeeld kan het ophalen ga wat julli allemaal hebben ge praat toen ik weg was vanavond effe bij lezen heb wel wat gelezen maar niet alles een van de musketiers gr leen

----------


## ocanne

Hoi Peet en leen :-))  :Big Grin: 

zie ik dat je er weer ben leen leuke ,maar eerst met peet een mail en darna jij .....  :Wink: 
nee ben altijd voeg op als ik na toilet moet ;D ,ga ik ook wel eens laat na bed dis ook niet gek de last tijden maar nu dat ik een beslissing heb genomen denk ook dat het beste is ,kan ik zelf zonder stress weer verder.ja dis jammer door die drugs maar hij doet het zelf allemaal ,en je heb gebruiken die het hier en dan doet maar ook net zoals mij nu ex vriend die hier niet zonder kan en daar is het erg moeilijk mee te leven echt,heb hier goed over na gedacht kan niet altijd voor hem denk maar ook aan mij zelf want is maar een persoon die belangrijk is ......jezelf toch en volg mij verstand als ik mij hart volg krijg ik misschien daar door medelijden en dat is hellemaal fout ..........beetje triest berichten als ik het zo nu lezen  :Frown:  maar anders weet jullie niet hoe het afgelopen is ,en nu weer aan leuk dinges denk toch ,nu even een mail voor leen hij heb nog zowel te lezen en voor jou peet-an al vast de groetjes van ocanne au revoir.........  :Wink:

----------


## ocanne

Hallooo leen
zo hoe ga het met de derde musketiers  :Wink: 
als ik het lezen heb je goed na de zin gehad de hele week end,hoe je het vertel lijk wel de film van poltergeist alles trillen ,lampen beweerd en de tv tegen het plafond .......maar als je toch weer alles kon vinden das is niet erg ;D ;D
wij dacht dat je ons vergeten was ,maar nu moet je nog allemaal lezen van ons en dat is een hoop hoor leen.........  :Embarrassment: 
maar over valentijn ja dis zo dat allemaal zo duur is geworden maar bloem verkoop nog steeds goed ,als je duur inkopen dan heb je ook weinig winst wat je zegt dan blijf je er mee zit,en dis ook niet de bedoeling moet wel $$$$$ binnenkom ........
leuk dat je er weer ben leen . Gr.... ocanne  :Smile:

----------


## Peet

:Embarrassment:  O jeetje gelukkig ben je er weer!!!! ;D Pffffff ik dacht ook al? En van dat dubbel zien Leen, heb ik zo maar gegokt hoor! Echt waar! Ik heb nog nooit in mijn leven zo iets aangeraakt laat staan gebruikt. Maar als ik jou verhaal zo lees moet het dus SUPER zijn. :P Nou , ik laat het maar aan jou over. En net wat je zegt, zo,n enkele keer moet kunnen toch? Maarja, als je het nog nooit gebruikt hebt, kun je er ook beter niet aan beginnen, hè Ocanne? ;D

Ik denk ook Leen, als ik het zou gebruiken dat dan helemaal mijn hart op hol slaat. Ik heb van me eigen als zo,n snelle hartslag! Ha ha ha. Leen ik kreeg trouwens nog een nieuwsbrief van een collega van jou uit Leiden vanwege de Valentijnsdag. Ik heb ooit een keer via het internet bij iemand een bloemetje laten bezorgen in Noordwijk via die firma Vervoort geloof ik. Ik heb het alweer gedeled omdat ik er nu geen belangstelling voor heb. Koop ik nu ze wel bij jou!!!!!!! ;D Toch?

Nu, je hebt het verhaal van Ocanne zeker ook wel gelezen? Ik vind het wel erg voor haar hoor! Maarja, het houd een keer op toch?
Ik hou er nu maar weer mee op, anders weet ik de volgende keer niks meer te vertellen.  :Big Grin:  Nogmaals, ik ben blij dat je er ook weer bij bent als de 3e musketier. Houwen zo!!!Groeten van Peet-An.

----------


## Peet

:Smile:  Bonjour Ocanne.

Wat fijn weer hè dat Leen weer boven water is? Maar wat een feest heeft ie gehad zeg! Nu, als je dat ieder weekend zou doen dan weet ik het nog zo net niet? Maar gelukkig doet hij dat ook niet.

En hoe vergaat het jou nu? Verdrietig zeker hè? Het is ook niet leuk om je vriend zo te moeten missen. Maarja, het kon inderdaad niet langer zo toch? Ik ben het helemaal met je eens dat je ook eerst nu aan jezelf moet denken. Probeer maar te genieten. Het zal best wel ff moeilijk zijn maar wat moet je anders? Misschien gaat ie wel beseffen wat ie jou aandoet als hij ook weer alleen is.

En als ie inderdaad alleen maar met zichzelf bezig is, is hij jou denk ik ook niet waard. Je kan toch niet aan de gang blijven? Probeer er maar wat van te maken en ga maar niet verder piekeren en ga maar leuke dingen doen. En binnenkort ga je weer aan het werk, dat heb je ook weer ff andere gedachten en andere omgeving.

Nu hou je haaks en ik lees wel weer. Gr. Peet-An.  :Wink:  :-*

----------


## leen

hoi ocanne heb het een beetje gelezen vind het rot voor je maar ja je moet aan je eige denken anders ga je er aan onderdoor dus gewoon kappen met die jongen als ie er niet van af kan blijven junkies kan je niet helpen ik had een vriend die kwam hier elke dag ging coke gebruiken steeds meer kwam in de geld problemen huis kwyt heb hem in huis genomen ik praten met hem zij tegen hem dat ie kon blijven maar wel zn leven weer oppakken maar om een verhaal kort te maken bij mij geld gestolen als dank nee nooit meer heb me geld gekost maar wijze les voor mij sommige mensen zijn de control kwijt weet je ocanne die ken je niet helpen kijk zeg niet dat wat ik doe goed is maar ik zal het nooit uit de hand laten lopen en jij komt over bij mij als iemand die ook uitgaat van het goede van iemand maar meestal is dat niet zo maar een raad van mij ocanne laat hem gaan voordat het jou sloopt als ie niet voor jou kiest dan maar voor zn drugs dan is ie jou niet waard en ben je beter af alleen met zulke mensen kan je blijven praten ze zegge ja maar gaan gewoon door met belazeren ik weet waar ik over praat had ook meelij met die jongen gaf onderdak eten hoefde niks te betalen en als beloning me weekomzet foetsie en hij ook hij had paar maand geleden bij andere kennisse ingebroken hoorde ik 10.000 eu weg hy is daar wel opgepakt na een 2week ales op wel had ie dure nike jas en schoenen aan wat een rat die man had een andere auto gekocht en zou hem de volgende dag gaan halen en betalen niet dus nee occanne gewoon laten gaan leef met je mee maar gewoon je eige niet laten kapot maken en gewoon een ander zoeken waar je wel gelukkig mee word toch ga je horen ocanne sterkte musketiers zijn sterk toch ocanne gr leen  :Wink:

----------


## leen

tja peet in jou geval kan je het nooit doen al zou je wilen met jou verleden met je hart en bij mij je bos bloem voor niks hoor ik ben trouwens van plan om het een stuk minder te gaan doen dat gebruik het kan niet goed zijn ga nu eens in de drie maand doen maar klote voor ocanne he lijkt me een wereldmeid ik denk te lief voor deze wereld we moeten haar maar een beetje steune tot hoever je dat kan op deze wijze maar ik denk dat je beter af bent zonder iemand waarmee niet te praten valt daar is het leven te kort voor zoals ik al zij en je ook gelezen heb van mij kan er ook een beetje over meepraten en heb gelezen dat jij ook een beetje bezig bent om haar te steunen mooi goeie zaak vind ik he peet leuk om weer mee te doen we gaan gewoon door met mekaar op de goede weg te houden ga je horen gr leen

----------


## leen

hoe ging die lijfspreuk weer van die drie musketiers ook al weer weet iemand die nog nou ja lekker belangrijk leen l . b maar ja dacht er opeens zo aan zit nog tegen me iege te praten ook misschien toch p schade

----------


## Peet

:Smile:  Goedenavond Leen.

Die lijfspreuk weet ik ook niet meer. Was het niet, horen, zien en zwijgen? O nee, da,s van die 3 aapjes. Hi hi hi. En dat zijn wij toch niet?

Hè maar dan heb jij ook behoorlijk wat meegemaakt dan met die gozer! Je ken ook bijna niemand meer vertrouwen! Wil je iemand helpen en dan naaien ze jou waar je bij bent. Schandalig hoor! Maargoed, het is inderdaad wel sneu voor Ocanne hoor. Net wat je zegt, volgens mij ook, is ze veel te goed voor deze maatschappij.

Ik probeer haar ook zoveel mogelijk op deze wijze steunen en dan weet ze in ieder geval dat ze vrienden heeft al is het dan op afstand. Ook door jou steun. Dat heeft ook niet iedereen. Hoe gek kan het lopen? ;D.


En jij bent niet de enige hoor die wel eens in zichzelf praat. Doe ik ook wel eens. Mijn man zegt weleens van dat die wel op een boerderij of zoiets zou willen wonen, en dan zeg ik, dan ga je maar mooi alleen want we wonen nu in een rijtjeshuis en ik praat nu al in mezelf. Wat moet het dan als we zo afgelegen gaan wonen? Tegen wie moet ik dan praten? ;D ;D En soms vergeet ik wel eens wat, en dan geef ik als exuus, komt door de medicijnen weet je wel? Lachuh, en ook lekker belangrijk om met jou woorden te spreken.

Ik ga maar weer en lees vanzelf wel weer. Groetjes en adios y hasta la vista. Peet-An.

----------


## ocanne

Hallo peet-an en leen

wil jullie bedankt voor jullie steun doet wel goed  :Wink: ,ook als is het via deze weg .leen over dat ik onderdoor zou ga was al gebuurd een tijd geleden nu juist ben ik wakker ,die vrienden die ik heb kan ik niet alles over vertel over met hem dus is wat moeilijk maar heb met iemand gesproken en ineens zag ik iets dat ik al lang al moet zien door wat hij mij vertel ben ik diep ga denken en daarom die keus gemakken denk wel de best .
heb net jou verhaal gelezen dat ze zeggen ja en belazeren ben ik ook achtergekomen ,hij (ex) stel niet geluk anders was al lang over maar zo vriend ben je beter kwijt dan rijk.........
maar leen ga nu geen anderen zoek hoor wil juist nu ga genieten . en proberen voor jezelf om de drie manden dat met die snoepje goed is het niet soms maken je meer kapot dat jij zou willen kan ik hier denk ik over praten ook al heb ik nooit gebruiken .straks zie je misschien je bloemen vliegen ;D.........geintje
peet missen is niet het goed woorden maar heb wel het hele huis nu van mij zelf en hoor geen gesnurk ;D meer lekker He ,ben ook niet van plan om verder te ga piekeren straks weer werk en leuke dingen doen moet vooruit kijken niet achterom .je leeft maar een keer , en wist het dat ik lief ben zegt iedereen : :Smile: .
zal wel zoeken na die spreuk van die drie musketiers weet het niet meer ben ik nu vergeten peet bedankt voor de tip met die medicijn ,wacht ik weet het weer ........
dus je heb Portos, Athos en Aramis
denk dat het lijfspreuken is Een voor allen ,Allen voor een . Bonsoir Peet-an en leen zie jullie weer snel Gr ocanne  :Wink:

----------


## gast

Vroeg me af of julie nog alle tanden hebben want dat is namelijk een eigenschap van XTC. Je tanden vallen er vanuit als je het maar lang en goed genoeg doet. Heb zelf ook weleens gebruikt en het is echt super daarom heb ik het gelaten voor de rest. Beter als de eerste keer zal het toch echt niet worden. En als ik die vrienden van me zien die gebruiken er soms 3/4 tegelijk voor nog een een tripje te hebben. Goed spul He???

----------


## ocanne

gast

tanden heb wij nog allemaal maar jij misschien brillen 8)nodig ;D ;D dagggg oc

----------


## :)leen

1 voor alle alle voor 1 zo was die en we hebben een gast die stelt over xtc dat je tanden er slecht van worden nou mijn tanden zijn nog top en spierwit maar hij heb wel gelijk je gaat tandeknarsen met een pil dat is slecht voor je glazuur ik let er altijd op om dat niet te doen eerste keer lukte dit niet omdat ik er geen rekening mee hield en mijn gebruik is te verwaarloze maar ik denk als je er geen rekening mee houd toch wel een tand probleem van over houd en als je vaak gebruikt dan heb je steeds meer nodig daarom moet je het iegelyk om 3maand doen anders ga je steeds meer gebruiken om hetzelfde effect te krygen ik heb vroeger ook wel eens een stuk of 4 gebruikt maar dat nooit meer maar ja ik denk dat niet gebruiken het beste is het kan nooit goed zijn dat weet ik wel zeker maar ja er zijn zoveel dinge niet goed maar die zijn ook gezellig gr leen

----------


## leen

hio peet an en ocanne anne meal julli alle 2 tegelijk peet ik zou wel op een boerderij willen wonen inplaats van een hoekhuis lekker de ruimte met een paar schuren kan ik lekker paar halterbanke plaatsen maar dat gaat nooit gebeuren nl is vol propvol mag je niet zeggen dan discrimineer je slaat nergens op ken ook antiliaanse mensen turkse mensen die zeggen het zelfde je moet eens in de spits gaan rijden en dan zeggen dat nl niet vol is een emmer ken je vol gooien met water maar vol is vol toch maar ja zag net dat ocanne al eruit was op die vraag over die drie musketiers en ocanne je hebt er goed aan gedaan om te stoppe en ik hoop dat je je leven weer op orde kan krijgen en ik weet dat je een moeilijke tijd tegemoet gaat maar je moet maar denken beter off alone dan met iemand die je alleen maar verdriet doet en narighied veroorzaakt in je leven sterkte musketier gr leen  :Wink:  : :Smile: ga je horen

----------


## Peet

:Smile:  Bonsoir Mesdames, Bonsoir Messieurs  :Big Grin:  Bonsoir Ocanne.
Het is inderdaad èèn voor allen, allen voor èèn! Ik las het toevallig in de Telegraaf bij de uitgaansagenda. Op dit moment speelt in èèn van de theaters de musicall De Drie Musketiers. En dan wil er nog een vierde musketier bij? Kan toch niet? Alleen als ie wat te melden heeft toch? Grapje hoor! Zo was ik toch ook met jullie begonnen?

En Ocanne heb je al plannen gemaakt? Wat voor een leuks ga je nu doen? Lekker een weekendje naar Parijs? Nu, als dat zou kunnen hè? Ga ik ook mee want ik mis mijn zoon best wel. Ga ik hem ff opzoeken. Gelukkig mailt ie mij regelmatig dus da,s wel fijn.

Och ja, als het weer wat mooier weer is gaan wij zo wie zo wel ff naar Parijs. Ik denk in April ofzo. Want in Mei gaan wij ook alweer op vakantie naar Turkije, tenminste als geen oorlog komt met Irak! 

Nu Ocanne, ik hoop gauw weer wat te lezen. Gelukkig doet Leen ook weer lekker mee. Hij is weer helemaal bij gekomen ;D Moet alleen nog ff zijn gebit uit het tandenbakkie halen!!!!  :Embarrassment:  ;D Anders praat het zo moeilijk. Grapje weer hoor Leen!
Groetjes weer en au revoir.  :Wink:  Peet-An

----------


## leen

mmufr mmmrf mnrrrfy zo gebid in kan er weer tege

----------


## leen

en geen 4de musketier ;D de legende is 3musketiers en hij had niks te melden wat ik al wist ;D :-X : :Smile:  en ik hou niet van mannen vrouwen zijn veel leuker ook om mee te praten ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D

----------


## Peet

:Smile:  Hoi Leen.

Volgens mij hebben wij vanavond zo ongeveer dezelfde tijd zitten schrijven want ik stuur die van mij door en zag dat jij ook net geweest was! Maar ik kreeg daarnet ook steeds telefoon terwijl ik hier mee bezig was dus moest ik het steeds ff uitstellen omdat ik meestal ff nalees wat ik geschreven heb. Voor de foute weet je wel?  :Big Grin:  En de punten en de komma,s.

Ja zeker als je het over vol hebt, discrimineer je! Belachelijk natuurlijk. Ik had jou toch verteld toen in Rotterdam? Nu, het viel mij gewoon op toen, dat er zo weinig Nederlands om me heen werd gesproken. Mag je toch wel zeggen? Ik ben zelf met een donkere man getrouwd,nl een Indische man. Heb ook halfbloed kinderen dus, en die zijn ook donker. Echte Indo,s zal ik maar zeggen! En mijn kleinkinderen van 6 en 4 zijn blank maar met donkerbruine ogen. Mijn dochter is met een blanke man getrouwd.

En jij hebt ook al zo,n grote dochter hè? Leuk wel hè? Of heeft ze ook last van de pubertijd? En dan nog die andere kleine meid. Jij bent best een gezegend man toch hè Leen. Ook nog een lieve vriendin? Het kan niet op!  :Wink: 
Nu Leen, ik ga maar weer, anders blijft er geen ruimte meer over voor andere mensen. Hi hi hi. Groetjes Peet-An  :Smile:

----------


## Peet

Bonjour Ocanne.

Als jij nu ff terug schrijft ben jij de 100 e. Komen we mischien wel in het Guinis Book off Records!! ;D ;D

Au Revoir. : :Smile:  :-* Groeten van Peet-An

----------


## ocanne

Bonsoir tout le monde ..peet-an,leen  :Smile: 

moest eerst even alles lezen hoor ppffffff 
peet je vergeten Artagnan hij was ook musketiers...dacht ik toch .
wat ik allemaal ga doen ,heb al een programma voor leuk dinges
vandaag ben ik al begon met een lekker massage : :Smile: ,lekker tegen stres ,volgens week ga ik na België heb tussendoor nog genoeg te doen ,dus je zie het heb weer zin in en druk ,
Ho ja na Parijs misschien moet we als kabouters verkleden ,blanche neige is mij is te groot ;D nee toch maar niet anders zie je me niet . ;D
moes lacht om leen hahaha met mmufr mmmrf ,ja praten toch makkelijk ,heb je ze weer in leen  :Wink: 
in plats van vol zegt we toch...........c est plein ,maar heb niets met discriminatie te maken is gewoon de waarheid toch kijk op de weg als het spit is ;D.leen zei het ook al .
een boerderij lijk me wel leuk geen gezeur met de buurd ,auto voor de deur en van alles ,maar even dromen mag .
nog bedankt peet voor die ruimte kon net mij berichten nerzet .oeps was vergeten te zegt heb ook een kindje :-X doe ik jullie de groetes en bonsoir musketiers gr.van Ocanne

----------


## ocanne

Bonjourr peet-an  :Big Grin: 
ben ik kippen zeg ...............zie ik jou berichten pas vandaag 
He he 100 e.wat heb ik gewonnen ;D : :Smile: 
ok nu ga wij door tot 200 gr.ocanne

----------


## Peet

Bonjour Ocanne.  :Smile: 

Ik las ook net jou berichtje en ik schrijf vanavond ofzo nog wel wat meer omdat ik nu....juist, ga werken! Jij mag kiezen wat je wil winnen? ;D ;D ??? ??? Een lang weekend Parijs ofzo? ;D ;D met Disneyland erbij voor je kindje?  :Big Grin: 


En ff nog? Wat betekent blanche neige? Dat weet ik nog niet. Blanche is dacht ik wit maar wat is neige dan? Nu, ik lees het wel. 

Ik ga nu, tot een andere keer dan weer! Au revoir en Leen, als je toevallig vandaag nog on-line komt, ook de groeten. Adios Ocanne.  :Big Grin:   :Wink:  Hasta la vista weer!

----------


## ocanne

Hoi peet ook voor leen  :Big Grin: 
toch nog even ...ach die week end Parijs kom toch wel nemen ik wel mij laptop mee ,wil geen berichten missen van leen. :P

Blanche neige is sneeuwwitje met die zeven dwerg dus blanche is een nam , blanc is wit en neige is sneeuw en dat is ook wit ppfffff beetje ingewikkeld als ik het zo bekijk .kan je het wel een beetje volg peet... :-/
en over mij kind hij heb vier potjes en een staart dis mij hond hihi....maar wel mij kindje nemen hem overal mee ,denk wel dat je hier om ga lacht peet ,toen hij klein was omdat ik toen veel reizen na de zon ,knip ik hem wat bijna kal hij heb zoweel haar dus te warm voor hem ,maar sommering honden kan ook verbranden in de zon dus ging ik een keer na de stad bij zo winkel voor kleding afd. : kinderen ,vraag ik aan de verkopen voor TH shirt met knoop er onder je weet wel maar knip ik wel de half van die shirt af hoor is het beetje moeilijk met plassen ;D anders doethij in zij broek ;D ,dus die verkoopster vraag mij hoe houd en is het een meisje of een jongen ,dus ik vertel dis een jongen en hij is twee jaar dus wil ik blauw ,zegt ze ineens ik heb hier een mooie broek bij sta erg leuk ,heb je een mooie zet ,nou denk dat hij dan moeilijk kan lopen dis een hond ;D ,had je die gezicht moet zien erg verbaas  :Embarrassment: , maar ik kon mij lacht niet meer ophoud ;D ;D ;D ,nu ook niet zie ik het weer voor mij .nu ben weer weg kom ik later weer even lezen groetjes ocanne  :Big Grin:

----------


## leen

hio musketiers peet ocanne peet jy had het over je man was indo mijn dochter gaat ook met een indo hij liep stage bij ons in de zaak en ze vonden elkaar leuk wist ik niet toen zij hij dat hij bang was dat toen te vertellen omdat hij een kleurtje heeft nou ik zij dat dat niet het probleem was als ie maar goed voor haar is en eerlijk dat is waar het om gaat eerlijkheid is het belangrijkste mensen die nagemaakt zijn die niet eerlijk zijn heb ik een hekel aan hij is trouwens halve nl moeder maar opgegroeit in nl en discrimi doe ik niet alleen nl is vol jij had het over rotterdam ik was in den haag vandaag echt gekkehuis in dat verkeer was blij toen ik weer op de snelweg zat naar leiden trouwens hij is goed voor haar kleur maakt niet uit jij had kleinkids zullen wel mooie kids zijn want zijn meestal mooie kids halfbloed vind ik het maakt niet uit zwart wit als je maar eerlijk bent en meent wat je zegt maar als je het over vol hebt dan ben je een rascist maar ze vergeten dat mensen die hier al wonen het zelfde zeggen je kan natuurlijk heel nl bebouwen kunnen er nog 16miljoen bij maar wil jij in zo een land leven alleen maar gebouwen en woningen als je 10 konijnen in een klein hok zet bijten ze elkaar dood dat is hier aan het gebeuren de maatschappij vehard in nl wonen de meeste mensen op een 4 kante km had gelezen dat het er 357 waren in canada 2 nl is overbevolkt echt niemand in de politiek durft het te zeggen want dan worden ze vegeleken met hitler belachelijk echt als ik wat zou winnen zou ik gelijk mn biezen pakken en de rust zoeken maar je bent nu een gevangen van je werk in de randstad gebeurt het in een hutje op de hij kan je niks verdiene wat een zwaar onderwerp toch zou ik graag weten hoe julli daar over denken gewoon eerlijk misschien ben je het wel helemaal niet met me eens trouwens we zijn wel bezig he 103 geloof ik ga julli horen moet nog paar bestellinge rijden dan zit het er weer op gr musketiers  :Wink:

----------


## Peet

:Smile:  Bonsoir Ocanne.

Zo, net het eten op en de afwas weg (heb nog geen afwasmachine) en ga er maar es ff lekker weer voor zitten.
Oh Ocanne, wat dom,dom,dom van me dat ik dat niet wist van sneeuwwitje! :-/ Natuurlijk wist ik dat wel want ik heb die tekenfilm nog met de sinterklaas met mijn kleinkinderen zitten kijken en toen zei mijn zoon dat al steeds, dat het in Frankrijk, Blanche Neige heet. Vergeten dus.( Komt door de medicijnen) ;D ;D

Hè maar wat leuk voor je dan dat jij een hondje hebt! Wat voor een merk is het? Is het een grote of kleine? Ik ben eerlijk gezegt, bang voor honden en ik heb het idee dat ze mij ook niet mogen. Wij hebben alleen een dwergpapagaai en wat andere soorten vogels zowel binnen als buiten in de tuin in een volière. Ja, mijn man eigenlijk, want ik zelf geef er niet zoveel om. Ach, als hij er maar plezier in heeft.

Maar wat een leuk een verhaal van jou met dat t-shirt voor je hondje! Ik moest ook lachen hoor toen ik het las. Grappig. Maar ik dacht eerst dat je echt een kindje had, je weet wel een echte dus! Had toch gekund? Maar als dat hondje jouw kindje is,vind ik dat ook goed hoor! Vind ik heus niet raar hoor! Je hoort dat wel meer. Mijn dochter heeft ook 2 hondjes. Cairn terriers of zoiets. Zijn niet zo groot.

Nu Ocanne, ga je nog iets leuks doen in het weekend? Of hou je het een beetje rustig? Ga in ieder geval maar ff lekker genieten en zet je zorgen maar ff opzij.
Ik lees wel weer dan. Groetjes van Peet-An  :Wink:

----------


## Peet

:Big Grin:  Hallo Leen.

Nu jou verhaal vind ik echt niet zwaar hoor! Zo is het toch ook? En helemaal daar bij jullie in de randstad.Ik kom er graag maar ben ook altijd weer blij als ik weer thuis ben.Ik vond trouwens Noordwijk wel mevallen maarja, da,s ook een dorp toch? Ik vond het gezellig ff om te winkelen daar. En waar die kennisen van ons dan wonen is een heel normaal en rustig straatje daar in Noordwijk.

Maar ik kan me wel voorstellen dat mensen zoals jij, die daar dagelijks op de weg zitten en steeds maar in de file moeten staan, dan balen. Als wij naar de randstad gaan, gaan wij ook meestal met de trein want het gaat me daar allemaal veel te snel en te chaotisch. Wij hebben zo,n kortingskaart voor de trein. Lekker relaxt dus. En we komen daar vaak ook alleen maar om te relaxen en een beetje te winkelen.

Nu Leen ik blijf toch maar lekker hier ook al zou ik veel geld hebben. Want ja, hier is het toch best fijn wonen in Apeldoorn. Ik weet niet of je hier ooit bent geweest, want jij had hier toch familie wonen? Wij hebben ook een hele mooie winkelstraat met ook nog een mooi groot overdekt winkelcentrum en de omgeving is hier ook mooi. Al kom ik daar ook niet zo vaak. Mijn man zegt weleens als ie veel geld zou winnen ofzo, dat ie dan in Zuid Spanje een huis zou kopen en dat we dan daar gaan wonen. Nu, voor de vakantie kom ik er graag maar om er nu ook te wonen?

Leen, ik ga er maar weer eens vandoor, want we zitten al bijna op de 10 e pagina ??? ;D en ben benieuwd hoe ver het kan? En je moet andere mensen ook een kans geven!!! ;D ;D
Prettig weekend en ik ga je ook weer lezen hè? Gr. Peet-An.

----------


## leen

hoi peet tja noordwijk is rustig dat op zeker alleenzomers is het druk en dan meestal het strand leven verleden jaar had ik een cabrio toen was het langs noordwijk en katwijk rijden heb hem verkocht omdat hij meestal stil stond omdat ik met me mercedes bus rij de meeste km en wienig tijd had om er mee te rijden heb eerst nog een stalling gezocht maar dat is hier een probleem hoop dat ik hem niet gaat missen als het zonetje weer komt maar ja ik heb een tante in apeldoorn maar ben daar al zeker 20 jaar niet geweest maar vroeger ging ik met mn ouders mee zodoende ze woonde in een bosrijke omgeving in een mooi vrystaand huis mn oom heeft vroeger goed geboert en zn poen in aandelen gestoken maar wat ik me herinner van apeldoorn veel groen en rustig waar hun woonde ieder geval dus erg veel heb ik niet gezien van apeldoorn we bleven meestal weekend daar en praten wat en zaten in de tuin beetje bijpraten dat was het weer de gr van een musketier

----------


## leen

hello ocanne geloof dat jij al weer een beetje vrolijker bent en je hebt een hond zag ik mijn hond is een paar jaar geleden doodgegaan had hem 14 jaar heb hem gekocht op de markt in andwerpen en toen ie dood ging was ik kapot dat had ik niet gedacht dat je je zoveel aan een beest kon hechten nam hem altijd mee in de wagen zou daarom nooit meer een hond willen de kans dat je hem overleeft is is zeker en dan weer zoveel pijn te voelen nooit meer maar het is wel gezel een maatje bij je nou ik weet niks meer dat frans versta ik geen woord van : :Smile:  gr leen ;D

----------


## ocanne

Bonsoir a vous peet-an en leen.  :Wink: 

dis net of die berichten steeds lang woorden van ons ,dus had even tijden nodig om te lezen .
in franse heb je hier veel betekenis net zo als la neige est blanche dus nu geen sneeuwwitje maar de sneeuw is wit dus best moeilijk die franse taal.  :Wink: 
mij hond dis een klein eigelijk geen merk hoor van alles en nog wat in moet hem wel vaker wassen hij is hellemaal wit,en wat leen zei ja je hechten je veel om zo beest de mij is 10jaar ,maar als hij straks de niet meer is begin ik ook niet meer aan ,dat is voor laat zorg heb nu veel plaisir met hem en ben erg blij dat ik hem heb zeker nu .maar toch kan hij niet mee in Parijs .
over het week end gesproken ben vrijdag uit gewest 
maar denk te veel gedronken heb nu vandaag een kater : :Smile: ppffffff dus ik doe het wel rustuig aan peet,lekker op de bank hang , ga zo weer al die last berichten van jullie goed lezen ,straks post ik weer een berichten . gr bonsoir peet-an en leen begrepen je toch wel een betje franse ;D  :Wink:  Salut ocanne

----------


## Peet

: :Smile:  Bonjour Ocanne. Ca va?

Ik hoop dat je kater weer weg is. :P Maar wat fijn voor je dat je eigen weer eens lekker hebt laten gaan. Moet ook kunnen toch zo en toe. Geniet er maar van hoor!Ik moet soms wel om jou lachen hoe je nu weer schrijft dat je hondje niet mee kan naar Parijs. Waarom dan niet? Nee, doe maar niet hoor want tegenwoordig mogen ze ook nergens meer mee naar binnen.

Wij gaan nooit zo vaak uit, maarja die tijd heb ik ook al wel een tijdje gehad vind ik zelf. Meestal is dat in het weekend op familiebezoek of mijn kleinkinderen komen hier. Niet dat ik zo,n echte oma ben hoor maar af en toe vind ik het wel gezellig, als ze maar niet zo druk zijn. Want het zijn 2 jongens van 6 en 4 jaar dus ja, die kan je niet altijd rustig houden.

We gaan altijd wel èèn keer in de maand op zaterdagavond hier in de buurt naar de Indische avond. Da,s altijd zo gezellig met leuke bandjes uit de jaren 6o en 70 en als je wil lekker dansen of gewoon lekker bij praten. Drankje erbij , nou lekker hoor!

En hoe vergaat het jou nu verder? Ik hoop goed en niet meer piekeren hoor! Het leven gaat door en geniet er maar van. Ik zat gisteravond ook nog ff te surfen en zag dat je voor 38 euro, retour naar Parijs kan met het vliegtuig, en dan wil ik wel zò weg hè, maarja moet ik toch eerst wel op mijn werk regelen. Zou men eigenlijk gewoon zo moeten toch? Schijt aan iedereen en hopla wegwezen!!!!!! ;D ;D

Nu, ik ga maar weer en lees wel weer als je wakker bent,  :Big Grin:  en nog een fijne zondag. Groetjes van Peet-An.
Èèn van de musketier!!!!!!! Welke weet ik niet ???

----------


## ocanne

Bonjour peet-an oui ca va tres bien  :Smile: 
ben al lang waker hoor.  :Big Grin: 
ja was wel een flik kater hoor ppfffff ,had dat denk ik even nodig maar nu allen maar water drinken .
over dat die honden dat ze bijna nergens na binnen mag ja in Spanje doet ze daar ook erg moeilijk over 
dis maar een kleintje maar toch .

ik vind zelf die muziek van vroeg beter als nu met die kabouw kaboum wat een herrie ,maar je ga zelf een keer en de maand lekker uit voor mijn was in tijden geleden dat ik dat de maar nu heb alle tijden om nog van alles te doen , vind wel als ik in buitenland ben leuk om overal na toe te ga ,maar over wat je zei retour Parijs moet je even kijk na die site "" basiq air "" is niet te gelooft hoe daar goedkoper ,Spanje ,nice ,en nog zo veel hoop dat voor die prijs bijna voor niets een parachute ;D ;D bij inbegrepen ,dus peet schijt aan iedereen wanner ga we . ;D  :Wink: 

heb weer de draad gepakt ,piekeren doe ik niet meer krijg ik hoofdpijn van ,straks is het weer de zon en daar ga we weer lekker geniet heb al een lang lijst .zo ik ga ook maar weer voor jou ook een fijn elf zondag  :Big Grin:  ja dis nu al laat dus groetjes van Ocanne  :Big Grin:   :Wink:

----------


## Peet

:Smile:  Bonsoir Ocanne.

Hier ben ik weer ff voor de 2e keer vandaag. Ik heb ff weer niks te doen. Gaak maar weer achter de pc. Ik heb inderdaad ff op die site van Basic Air gekeken. Zeker leuke prijsjes hoor. Wat? ??? Een paraplu is nog duurder! ;D Maar moet je ook eens ff een keer op de site van vliegveld Eindhoven kijken daar zit RyanAir en die is nog goedkoper en betaal je geen tax. Alleen is er weinig keus maar als jij er toevallig wezen moet, zijn dat ook leuke prijzen. Familie van mij gaat zo af en toe naar Shannon in Ierland en dat voor 40 euro,s incl. Ken je nie zelf voor vliegen. ;D 

Leen heeft denk ik nog weekend. Ik hoop dat ie zich wel een beetje beter heeft gedragen als vorig weekend. ;D ;D Geintje hoor Leen!
Ik ga er ook maar weer vandoor en lees dan wel weer. Tot een volgende keer dan hè? Au revoir en de groeten weer van Peet-An.  :Wink:

----------


## leen

ben vandaag zo vrolijk zoooooooooooo vrolijk was iiiiik nooooooit was wel vaker vrolijk heeeeeeel vrolijk heeeeeeeeeeeeel vrolijk maaaaaaar zzzzzzzzzzo vrooooooolijk alsssssssssss van daag was ik nnnnnnnnnnoooit

----------


## ;D ;Dleen

de pillen laten zn sporen achter hersen schade gek maar gelukkig ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D

----------


## leen

geintje

----------


## leen

hoi musketiers weekend rustig verlopen wel een biertje t eveel op maar dat ken ocanne ook lam gezellig toch over muziek gesproken trance muziek is top draai allen maar trance morge lekker vrij dinsdag dicht beter stad in boodschappen halen ezv lekker leve gewoon gaat goed ;D je moet je nergens druk over maken op zeker ;Dgr leen

----------


## Peet

:Smile:  Wat is dat dan Leen? ??? ???
Heb je de lotto gewonnen ofzo? ;D ;D
Nu, ik gun het je hoor! Maar dan betaal jij ook ff een weekend Parijs voor Ocanne en mij hè? ;D ;D
En wat lees ik nu ook dan weer Leen? Wil jij grotere ballen krijgen? ;D ;D :P
Ja, ik bedoel natuurlijk spierballen hoor!  :Big Grin:  Zijn ze nog niet groot genoeg dan? Kijk je er wel mee uit, met die spullen, anders moet je weer een nieuw onderwerp op dit forum zetten? Krijg je weer vreemde vrouwen of ja eigenlijk mannen aan de haak. ;D

Nu, Leen blijf zooooooooo vrolijk, dan blijf ik het ook. : :Smile: 
Groetjes van Peet.

----------


## ocanne

Hoi hoi peet-an en leen  :Wink: 

heuhhhh leen ga ie goed ???
je doet zo vreemd maar beter vrolijk dan gek dus geen bier meer nu rivela light drink hoor woorden je hier niet lam van . ;D ;D
en leuk vrij dag morgen en niet lam He : :Smile: ,peet wij kreeg een bloem van leen voor st valentine ,toch leen ;D ;D
hoor wij het nog gr van ocanne  :Wink:

----------


## leen

hoi musketiers nee geen lotto  :Frown: maar gewoon vrolijk maar zal ik hem winne dan betaal ik opzeker parijs dat staat maar speel alle meewin nooit wat  :Frown:  en ja overweeg om een anabolen kuurtje te nemen heb paar jaar wat gebruikt deca kuurtje maar de een paar maand gaat de zomer weer van start wil ik er wel weer wat exstra kan altijd beter musketiers het is wel schadelijk voor je lever maar je moet de milde anabolen kiezen als je gebruikt maakt dat zoveel verschil je ziet je eige groeien en nu sta je stil massa neemt toe met anab vet verbrand en spieren nemen zo snel toe dat is anders dan als je niet gebruikt ze zeggen allemaal jij hebt dat niet nodig maar dat is ook weer zo een gevoel ik merk dat ik stil sta betreft groei maar ja ik denk als je zelf train dat je dat beter kan inschatten en valentijn bloemen beetje moeilijk apeldoorn en waar jy woont gaat niet lukken maar ze waren julli gegund hoor en ik ben altijd vrolijk als ik niet hoef te werken die dinsdag lekker met zn 2 boodschappen doen en effe winkelen dat vind ik leuk effe bij mc d wat eten saaie jongen he maar ja dat zijn dinge wat mij vrolijk maakt en uitgaan vroeger was ik een kroege beest weekends weg nu niet meer gewoon thuis maar ja ga slapen en morgen je weet het nu gr musketiers slaap ze slaap kindje slaap daarbuiten ezv gr leeeeeeeeen  :Big Grin:  ;D  :Wink:

----------


## ocanne

hallo leen  :Wink: 

Ho dus geen bloem .hum ik wonnen niet zo ver van jou dus kon ik ze wel halen . ;D ;D
weet wel dat je met ana bol  :Wink: krijg je hier een spiermassa en snel zodra dat je hier me stop ben je ook de spier ook snel kwijt toch straks ben je net als de hulk ;D ,met vers ananas en van die fats burg kan je ook vet verbrand .
maar leen doe je ook aan wedstrijd soms.
denk niet dat je saai ben allen ben je jou wild haar kwijt dus veel lol morgen en eten ze bij mac D  :Wink: geen mayo word je dik van :P bonsoir ocanne  :Smile:   :Wink:  ;D

----------


## Peet

:Smile:  Mogge Leen ;D

Nu maak er maar een fijne dag van vandaag samen met je vriendin lekker ff winkelen. Doe ik ook zo graag. En koop maar een mooi bloemetje voor je vriendin. ;D

Hè maar Leen, je gaat nu toch wel een beetje vreemd met Marie hè?  :Big Grin: . Je moet niet zo tegen haar te keer gaan hoor want ze weet best wel veel. En volgens mij bedoelt ze het ook wel goed.  :Wink:  Maargoed, dat moet jij natuurlijk ook zelf weten met wie je nu weer omgaat ??? ;D. Als je ons, de andere musketiers maar niet vergeet?

En ach ja, het is ook een ander onderwerp toch? Hebben Ocanne en ik toch niet zoveel verstand van. Tenminste ikke nie! Maar doe je wel een beetje rustig dan? Nu, Leen, nog een hele fijne vrije dag en we lezen wel weer.
Groetjes van Peet-An  :Wink:

----------


## Peet

:Wink:  Bonjour Ocanne.

En heb je de bloemen al opgehaald bij Leen? Vandaag is ie er niet zoals je weet want hij is lekker shoppen en uit eten bij de Mac. ;D

En heb je ook gelezen dat Leen een beetje vreemd gaat met een ander vrouw? ;D ;D Het is dan wel over een ander onderwerp maar toch. Hi, hi, hi.We moeten hem wel een beetje in de gaten houden hoor! We dwalen nu helemaal van het onderwerp'drugs'af. Maarja dat is nu ook een beetje opgelost toch? Tenminste ik hoop het voor jou.

En anders gaan we weer gewoon met Leen mee op dat andere onderwerp!! Nu, Ocanne ik weet niet wat je gaat doen maar ik hoop iets leuks en wens je in ieder geval ook nog een fijne dag vandaag en wacht wel weer op jullie bericht.
Groetjes weer van Peet-An.  :Wink:

----------


## ocanne

Bonjour peet-an  :Wink: 

nee nog niet wacht wel de 14 anders bel ik even Apeldoorn op . ;D 
eerst dacht ik ??? ik mis wat berichten tot dat ik zag wat je hier mee bedoel ,nieuw onderwerp anabool moest wel om lacht .
peet ja mij problemen is nu opgelost maar als leen weer alles zie vlieg dan ga het onderwerp over drugs gewoon door hoor .
ben nu thuis want heb ik gisteren een klein operatie aan een ogen gehad niets eng wel een beetje dik dus wat moeilijk typen ,moet even ruistug aan doen en leen in de gaten houden daar bij die anabool maar wens je ook een leuk dag doei peet-an  :Wink:   :Big Grin:  ocanne

----------


## leen

hio musketiers ;D nee ga niet vreemd we verhuizen niet naar de anabolen forem maar sommige mensen kennen zo dom hersenloos reageren die domme eend leest het niet goed en dan kan ze niks zeggen dan van hebbe a nabolen je hersens aangetast echt een eend op een forem stelt ze dat kaalheid op te lossen is met je kop wassen met groene zeep echt een dombo en zo lult ze met iedereen mee soort moeder de gans maar ja moet er maar me iege over ergere maar heb mn info al gehad over dit onderwerp en over 2maand neem ik een kuurtje voor de zomer effe maar wat ocanne zegt dat het minder word als je stopt m,et die anab is zeker waar er zijn mensen die blijven gebruiken dat zijn echt mensen die aan wedstrijden mee doen dat doe ik niet dan moet je er echt heel veel tijd insteken bodybuilders die dat doen neem ik mn petje voor af dat is hard werken ik heb daar ook teveel vet voor op mn lichaam die aan wedstrijden mee doen staan helemaal droog dat kost teveel tijd en dat gaat niet met een zaak zo de boodschap zijn binne straks effe langs de boekhouder en dan effe leidsenhage winkel centerum de bloemen zijn goed duur en de handel is slecht kwekers houden hun handel lang vast in koelcellen om de vetste prijs te krijgen dus wat krijg je slechte handel met moederdag hetzelfde probleem 1 van de musketiers gr

----------


## leen

in welke stad woon jij dan ocanne je zij dicht bij leiden dacht ik gr leen

----------


## Peet

:Smile:  Hallo Leen.

Nou nou. Je bent aardig aan het ruzie maken met Marie hè? Wind je eigen maar niet teveel er over op hoor! Laat ze toch kletsen. Als jij maar weet wat je doet en waar je mee bezig bent. Maar volgens mij ben je wel een beetje ijdel hè Leen?
Dat geeft ook niks hoor! Maar ga nu niet teveel van die spullen door mekaar heen gebruiken! Of is dat niet zo erg? Ja weet je Leen, ik heb hier de ballen verstand niet van dus kan ik ook beter mijn mond dicht houden, anders word je ook nog boos op mij en dat moet ik nie hebben hoor!  :Big Grin: 

Maar dat je dat ook allemaal durft? Ben je niet bang voor je gezondheid dan? O jee, wat zit ik toch te zeuren! Ophouden ikke!!!!!!!!!!!! ;D Maargoed, dus de bloemen zijn duur? Ja dat zal best nu vooral met die kou en dan ook nog de Valentijn erbij! Maarja, daar moeten jullie het toch wel een beetje van hebben, of niet dan? Ik vind het wel een leuke gedachte hoor om iemand die je graag mag, om die een kaartje of bloemetje te sturen.

Hè maar, heb je nog iets leuks gekocht? En ook lekker wezen bikken bij de Mac? Doen wij ook zo af en toe. Best lekker!Nu Leen ik ga d,r maar weer es van tussen en ga straks nog ff naar Ocanne een berichtje sturen, maar die moet nu nog ff uitrusten van de oog operatie. Kan nu toch nog nie goed lezen. ;D Grapje hoor Ocanne!
Groetjes Peet-An.

----------


## ocanne

hallo peet-an en leen  :Big Grin: 

zo zo leen je ga wel te keer zegt maar ja iedereen zijn mening moet kunnen ,denk wel dat marie het goed bedoel toch ,maar ik proberen het toch niet He met die groen zeep ;D ;D heb toch een bos haar geluk .
hum nu moeten we oppas He peet anders krijg wij ook ruzie met leen , hij is oud genoeg om te weet wat hij doet .leen ik wonnen 15 km van leiden ;D je heb daar jou toko dacht ik ,jammer kan nu niet langskomen met die ogen lijk wel of ik een blauw ogen heb lacht ,moet nog meer dan een week wacht voor die hechtingen .
peet ik kan beter lezen met een ogen dan met twee ,dat kreeg je zo is als je last heb van knipogen ;D ;D ;D.
wacht wel op jou berichten dan peet en leen groetjes van mij ocanne

----------


## Peet

Bonsoir Ocanne.

Ja da,s wel lachuh hè om die Leen? Maakt die ruzie met Marie die het volgens mij ook best wel goed meent. Maarja, natuurlijk mag iedereen z,n mening hier zeggen maar sommigen bemoeien zich overal mee. Wij niet hè Ocanne? ;D

Jij hebt nu dus spleetoogjes? Lijk je op een chinees?  :Big Grin:  Maar Ocanne, Leen vertelde dat hij van trance muziek houd. Weet jij wat dat is? Ik ben het vergeten te vragen. Ik heb wel van trance gehoord maar niet dat er ook muziek van is. 

En hoe is het verder met jou? Al een beetje over je verdriet heen? I hope so. Nu Ocanne, wij gaan zo ff naar een condoleance van een oude kennis van ons en dan zie ik jullie vanavond denk ik wel weer. 
Prettige avond nog en misschien tot straks en anders tot een andere keer. Groetjes van je cybervriendin Peet-An :-*

----------


## ocanne

re bonsoir peet

dis zeker lol met die leen ;D ;D,ik zelf laat iedereen maar lullen vind het best allemaal . : :Smile: 
je heb over dat trance muziek dat is beetje house muziek maar dan zonder zingen hierbij begrepen je .toch leen 
vind het ook wel leuk maar niet alles .
joh heb geen spleetoogjes maar wel een blauw ogen straks is het weer normaal .  :Big Grin: 
verdriet wat is dat peet ,ja ben lekker veel rustuig nu eten en slapen veel en veel beter dus is een goed berichten ,was wel tijden toch . 
condoleances is nooit leuk maar is en tijd van kom en een tijd van ga . :'(
misschien hoor ik je later nog wel en leen waar blijf je nu .
doei doei van ocanne

----------


## Peet

:Smile:  Hallo dan, ik ben er weer!

Ja zeker Ocanne, dood gaan hoort ook bij het leven en deze persoon was een oude kennis van ons die al een tijdje ziek was. Hij is 80 jaar geworden. Mooie leeftijd toch? En weet je Ocanne, vorig jaar met die storm in Oktober is mijn schoonvader in zijn middagdutje ook overleden op een leeftijd van 91 jaar. Nooit ziek geweest en vorig jaar nog met familie naar Indonesie geweest. Nu, zo wil ik dat ook wel hoor, maar nu nog niet. ;D Ik zelf heb geen ouders meer. Die zijn 12 jaar geleden binnen 3 maand allebei overleden . Mijn vader was 68 en moeder 67 jaar.

Nu even weer een ander onderwerp. Ik ben weer helemaal bij wat de trance muziek betreft. O, en jij hebt dus mooie blauwe ogen? 8) Wat zul je er binnenkort dan weer mooi uitzien! Helemaal weer gerenoveerd. Nieuw leven,nieuwe kansen toch? 

Volgens mij is Leen er wel maar die zit volgens mij soms met een nickname hierop het forum. Gladjanus!!!!! ;D ;D Wel lachuh hoor! Als ie maar voor ons de LEEN blijft. Nu, ik ga maar weer. Ik lees wel weer van jou toch?
Groetjes weer van Peet-An. Au revoir.  :Wink:

----------


## ocanne

bonsoir peet nog een keer dan . ;D

nou dat teken ik voor die leeftijd 80,92 jaar maar moet wel normaal functioneer anders hoef het niet ,wil nog wel lets go toe de party met trance muziek als ik zo oud ben ;D
voor jou ouders is wel wat jong ,mij vader is op jong leeftijd overleden 51 j was zelf nog een kind .

heb geen 2 maar een blauw ogen ,gerenoveerd !!! ja zie je peet wist dat ik wat vergeten moet dus weer terug voor de renovatie .  :Big Grin:  ;D

heb net even zit te lezen waar leen was heb ik me echt rot gelach over die wc ;D ;D ;D moet je eerst ga kijken 
op die forum wel een pit die tante marie toch al 110 berichten zo veel :P
ja nu heb leen daar even druk maar hij is weer snel hier weer terug .
ik ben ook weer weg , ook groetjes van ocanne 
bonne nuit et au revoir  :Wink:

----------


## Peet

:Wink:  Bonjour Ocanne.

Kan je oogje al open? Kun je dit alweer goed lezen? Of moet je nog steeds knipogen?  :Wink:   :Wink: 
Ja die Leen was wel ff bezig geweest hoor hier op het forum. Ik moet ook altijd zo lachen om zijn antwoorden aan die Marie. En inderdaad, die heeft al heel wat geschreven hier op het forum. Ik denk weleens dat ze in de verzorging werkt of heeft gewerkt.

Fijn dat jij ook je rust weer hebt terug gevonden. Kan je weer lekker aan jezelf denken toch? Enne over dat oud worden, net wat je zegt, alleen als je tot je dood de salsa kan blijven dansen, anders hoeft het voor mij ook niet hoor!
Maar zover is het gelukkig nog lang niet, dus gaan lekker genieten. Lang leve de lol hoor!

Nu, Leen zal nu echt wel druk zijn met zijn toko ivm de Valentijn, denk je ook niet? Ik hoop voor hem dat het een beetje goed zal gaan met de omzet, want daar doe je het toch voor hè? Ik denk ook wel als ie precies zou weten waar wij wonen dat wij (jij en ik dan) ook wel een mooi bloemetje van hem zouden krijgen. Maar mag ook hier op het forum toch? ;D ;D

Okè dan, ik ga maar weer en hoop weer van èèn van jullie wat te lezen hierop het forum. Groetjes Peet-An : :Smile:

----------


## leen

hio musketiers ;D hier is ie dan weer lekker gewinkeld gister geen bloemen gekocht voor me vriendin mijn hius staan altijd bloemen altijd witte lelie met witte grisanten en blad groen en witte rozen gek op lelie altijd grote bossen in een diablo vormige vaas super wil niks anders ocanne was er ook gek op zag ik wit vind ik het mooiste bloem en peet lekker trance als ik thuis ben dan gelijk trance op vriedin word er gek van l .b en wat betreft kwaad worden je kan een hoop zegge tegen mij als het maar ergens over gaat niet dat ik geen normaal andwoord krijg van zo een kneus als die marietje wou niet reageren vandaag op haar maar kon het toch niet laten en wat betreft die anabolen tja ik weet dat het verschrikkelijk slecht is voor je lever en prostaat je kan er kanker aan krijgen maar het leven is niet zonder risico toch van roken kan je ook van alles krijgen en drinken het wil niet zeggen dat je het ook krijgt toch ik heb nooit gerookt maar doe wel een hoop andere dinge die niet goed zijn maar ik wil het naar me zin hebben in dit leven de duur vind ik minder belangrijk en ik denk dat het in je genen zit hoe lang je leeft als je het niet te gek maakt denk ik dat dat het bepaalt maar nogmaals de duur is niet belangrijk ben nu gelukkig met een beetje hulpmiddelen en als dat me een jaar of tien korter zou geven best ben goed voor me gezin dat is het belangrijkst mijn dochter zij dat ik een top vader voor haar ben en dat is mij zat ze krijgen alles van me ze heeft pas nog een nw scooter gehad gaat niet om het geven maar dat het uit je hard gegeven word dat je een ander wat gund zelf heb ik een klote jeugt gehad klappen zat gehad wat een vulles die ouders van mij tuig maar alles komt terug die ouwe van mij heb van mij ook een paar klappen gehad op een verjaardag van me oma hij kon me slaan vroeger toen ik een kind was nu liep dat een paar jaar geleden anders af ze konden hem met de ambu afvoeren ik had niks daar kreeg ie de kans niet meer voor en luchte enorm op ik sta dagelijks 1a2uur op een zandzak boksbal te meppen dus hij had geen kans laf mannetje kinderen zijn natuurlijk makkelijker zou mijn kids nooit slaan en we mochten vroeger maar 1 boterham anders koste we hem teveel aten van zijn natte rug was de standaart uitdrukking met 15 was ik weg toen ne een paar jaar weer kontackt en weer ruzie enzv nu echt afgelopen maar ben weer aan het doordraave ocanne heb jij soms een hornvlies operasie gehad dan mijn oma heeft ie laatst gehad ziet nu stuk beter maar ik ga weer moet debloemen ophalen bij de veiling ga julli horen gek voeld zo vertrouwd met julli dat ik dinge staat vertellen waar ik het normaal tegen niemand zeg gr leen

----------


## ocanne

bonjour peet-an en leen is tie weer . ;D


deze voor jou peet en straks een nieuw voor leen 
dan heb tie genoeg te lezen .  :Big Grin: 
je zie het hij is te weer onze leen ,dis veel leuk voor hem hier met onze toch .  :Big Grin: 
kijk peet blift knip  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink: 
dis niet makkelijk zegt met en ogen maar dat lezen lukt mij prima ,over dat knipogen doe ik wel weer in de zomer .
moet wel zegt dat ik me ondank die ogen mij erg goed voel nu ,dis net dat een groot last van mij af is 
en over die leen ja dis echt lacht ;D ;D hij is recht toe de punt dat mag ik wel .maar over die 110 berichten iets begrepen ik niet ze bleef schreef en toch op 110 staan of zie ik echt niet zo goed ,zou het . :P
tja bloem hier op de forum lijk me wat moeilijk dis wel te proberen .maar doe je even de groeten en ga zo een berichten voor leen post .
un pour tous ,tous pour un nu weet ik het weer op zij franse ,misschien tot later peet a bientot Ocanne  :Wink:

----------


## ocanne

hallo leen  :Wink:  ;D

nee je hoef zeker geen bloem te kopen je toko zit vol van ;D,maar jij net als ik ben gek op wit lelies doet altijd 2 of 3 bos van lelies en veel groen taken bij 
heb ook een special plaats voor in mij woonkamer dis erg mooie .  :Smile: 
leen als jij zo cure wil doen moet je hier niet van aantrekken wat anderen zegt ,als je daardoor je wat gelukkig voel moet je dat doen ,ik zelf roken weet ook dat niet goed is maar ik doe het zelf ,maar weet ook wel dat sommering mensen hellemaal niets doet dus geen drank,niet roken,geen drugs en toch woorden ze ziek of op jong leeftijd dood.
ik zelf was vroeg een gek meid ,nou ja gek ben ik nog ;D ;D steeds allen wat rustuig ja woord ook een dagje oud
vind het wel erg voor jou wat het met jou gebuurd is nooit leuk ,je was wel jong toen je het thuis verliet en inderdaad op een later leeftijd kom alles weer terug .maar mensen die zo jeugd heb gehad zij de beste ouders voor hun kinderen ,ik zelf was ook op jong leeftijd weg van huis heb allen gestaan maar dat leer je van .en doe altijd wat ik zelf wil niemand anders . ;D
hoop voor jou leen dat je erg veel bloem verkopen ,je zie het je kan beter hier bij ons blijft dis veel gezellig.
groten van mij Ocanne doei.  :Wink:   :Big Grin:  ;D

----------


## leen

hio ocanne tja het leven is niet makkelijk jij hebt ook je deel welgehad met je vriend hoe is dat eigelijk afgelopen zie je hem nog wel eens of helemaal niet meer en ja ben ook gek op witte lelie maar dat had ik al gezegt ben net home zit alweer achter de computer ga zo eten en dan nog even een uurtje naar de zaak even alvast boeketten maken voor de valentijn en weet je jemoet vechten om in het leven wat te bereiken dat weet je zelf maar dat is mij wel gelukt en ben gelukkig met wie ik ben geworden niet zoals me vader gelukkig je had nog niet vertelt wat er aan je ogen is gedaan dat hoor ik nog wel ik vind het knap dat je je leven zo weer hebt opgepakt na die elende met je vriend denk dat jij ook een overlever bent een sterke persoonlijkheid want dat heb je nodig om te kunnen leven in deze tijd mij maakt niemand kapot omdat ik dinge meeheb gemaakt wat mij toch harder heeft gemaakt het leven als school en toch ken ik hard zijn maar ik denk dat ik in mn hart een softie ben zegt mn vriendin altijd geef veel om haar en mn kids als ik die kwijt zou zijn zou ik eraan kapot gaan echt sterke liefde heb jij kids ik dacht dat je alleen een hond had waarom nooit geen kids niet van gekomen of gewoon geen tijd voor gehad of of hoor dat nog wel of misschien wil je er wel niet over hebben ik geloof als je zo behandelt ben als ik door je ouders dan weet je niet wat liefde geven is omdat het je gewoon weg niet geleert is bij mij heeft het heel lang geduurt voordat ik dat kon geven maar toen ik dat gevoel had begreep ik pas hoe mooi dat is van iemand te houden maar ocanne ik hoop dat het leed met je ogen snel over is en dat je maar snel weer van dat geknipper af bent je zal wel een hoop sjans hebben met dat geknipoog  :Wink:  geintje  :Wink: en 15 km van mij af welke stad dan we zitten al op 136 niet op watjij zij en wat ik ook zou willen weten mis jij niemand uit frankrijk of heb je ook geen contakt meer met famillie ???of wonen ze in nl en hoe bevalt je het vrijgezelle leven ??? je was uit geweest zag ik en ook teveel op hoorde ik tja als het gezellig is dan drink ik ook altijd teveel nou een hoop vragen ocanne ga ze nog van je horen als je het toetsbord nog kan zien gr leen

----------


## Peet

:Big Grin:  Hallo Leen. 

Jeetje Leen, wat heb jij dan een nare jeugd gehad. Dat gun je niemand hoor! En inderdaad is dat meestal zo wat jij zegt, dat je dat dan heel anders probeert te doen bij je eigen kinderen. Ik heb gelukkig een fijne jeugd gehad maar mijn ouders hadden het nooit breed en dan konden ze bijna ook nooit iets voor ons kopen. Ik heb trouwens alleen èèn broer die 4 jaar ouder is dan ik.

En dan heb ik nu ook zo van als mijn kinderen iets wilden en ik had het geld ervoor, dan was ik net zo entousiast als hun en ging het dan voor hun te kopen. En dat komt dan ook omdat je vroeger als je zelf iets wou hebben en dan kon dat niet en ik heb dan nu ook zoiets van, dat zal mij niet gebeuren.

Gelukkig had ik geen veeleisende kinderen maar toch!Zoals nu bv. Mijn zoon woont nu zoals ik verteld had in Parijs. Kreeg ik vanmiddag een mailtje van hem om te zeggen dat een paar vrienden as. vrijdag daar willen komen en of ik ff dit en dat kan mee kan geven. Zoals hagelslag en stroopwafels en nog een paar dingen. Nu, ik gelijk naar AH en dan zegt mijn man ook wel eens, jij bent gek! Ikke dus dan hè! Nou ja, ik zeg dan ook, nou en? Het is ook mijn kind, weet je wel?

Ik doe dat graag. Ook omdat ik zelf werk, kan ik het ook wel missen dus. Maar ik heb dat net als jou, als anderen gelukkig zijn, ben ik dat ook. En onze kinderen hebben wel respect voor ons hoor en wij zijn gelukkig ook best een fijne familie. Heb ook nog een lieve dochter en schoonzoon en hele leuke kleinkinderen. Ben ik rijk of niet dan? Ik hoop dat ik je niet verveel met mijn verhaal maar zo weet je ook weer wat van mij. 

Ik heb dat van jou ook met veel aandacht gelezen en begrijp je heel goed. Lekker genieten nu, met bijna alles wat de lieve Heer verboden heeft. Nu, ik dan niet meer maar ik geniet ook wel zonder die genotsmiddelen en voorlopig had ik wel lekker zo,n 25 jaar van mijn shaggie genoten. Heerlijk toen!!
Nu Leen, ik ga maar want anders schrijf ik deze hele pagina vol en hebben jullie geen ruimte meer. ;D ;D
Groetjes van Peet-An.  :Wink:  Ik lees weer hè?

----------


## ocanne

hoi leen  :Wink: 

moet hier wel voor ga zit He zijn zowel vraag dus op mij gemak en met een ogen doe ik mijn best om het te vertel ok . ;D
ben ook blij dat het nu beter ga met mij ,heb mij ex niet meer gezien of gesproken ,dis misschien triest maar kan niet altijd voor hem denken en alles doen ,nu denken ik aan me zelf heb mij delen met gehad ook leuk en slecht maar meer slecht tijden dus daar wil ik niet meer aan denken dis passer.tja heb wel een sterke persoonlijkheid maar heb ook mij zwak kant toen die tijd dacht te veel voor mij ex anders had ik al lang moet stop .over liefde gesproken heb dat wel gehad van mij vader maar jammer is hij jong overleed ,dus weet wel wat liefde is met mij hond heb ik dat wel dis net mij kind .
vroeg toen ik getrouw was hadden wij hier geen tijden voor kinderen allen maar werk tja krijg ik wel een keer een miskram ,later ging de liefde over ,toen kwam die scheidingen .dan een lang tijden allen kwam ik mij ex > :Frown:  tegen heb ook erg veel van hem gehouden maar nu is te veel gebuurd .misschien ben ik wel niet zo geluk in de liefde .je kan wel ook geluk zijn ook als je allen ben leen .  :Smile: 
heb hier geen familie in NL ben een groot meid ;D soms via brief of telefoon wel contact en als het kan ga ik dan met de auto na hun toe voor paar dagen ,heb hier geluk veel vrienden en die let goed op mijn ,net zo als de last keer dat ik zo veel gedronken heb ppfffffff verloop niet meer gebuurd ook zelden maar denk dat ik toen die behoefte had met al dat stres met die ex .
die operatie van mij ogen was een cyste gelooft dat het zo heet ,niets erg hoor en ik hoef niet te veel knipogen te doen voor te sjans heb ik nu ook al genoeg zonder te knip ;D zooooooooo zie ik wat allemaal hier op sta best veel maar leen moet je wel allemaal lezen die berichten anders typen ik de hele tijden voor nop en moet nog ruimte later voor peet die kom ook zo weer 
even op die forum dus leen maken mooie boeket voor de st valentijn en verkoop erg veel dus lekker centje verdien .
nu ben ik weg groetjes van Ocanne te laat peet is al gewest maar ja laten ik deze berichten maar zo anders moet ik weer type ;D ;D ;D au revoir

----------


## Peet

:Wink:  Bonsoir Ocanne.

Zou dit berichtje er nog bij kunnen? Wat een geschrijf hè? Heb ook weer zo het èèn en ander van jou gelezen. Dus jij was en bent een gekke meid? Nu, ik ook hoor. Hoe maffer hoe beter! Ook op mijn werk. Als ik met vakantie ben geweest, zijn ze altijd weer blij dat ik er weer ben want dan is er weer leven in de brouwerij. Ik maak ook graag plezier.

En dat jij rookt moet je inderdaad zelf weten want het is precies wat jij ook zegt, wat is er eigenlijk nog wel goed? En dat sommigen ook jong ernstige ziektes krijgen of dood gaan. Ik heb een nichtje die nooit heeft gerookt of gedronken en altijd gezond leeft op haar manier met eten enzo, maar nu heeft ze een ernstige vorm van borstkanker. 35 jaar en een kindje van 7 jaar en ze is al verschillende keren behandeld met chemo. En nu moet ze weer afwachten op de onderzoeken. Thats live!

Dus zeker weten Ocanne, ik had het ook al tegen Leen gezegt, geniet er maar van. Wat kan ons het schelen? D,r is al ellende genoeg toch? En jij kan het ook weten. Jij was al jong van huis dus heb zeker nu wel mensenkennis. Als jij en ik een keer naar Parijs gaan, zullen ze dat weten.  :Embarrassment:  We zetten de hele stad op zijn kop toch? ;D ;D D,accord?
Nu, ik wacht weer op jou bericht en zeg maar weer, au revoir. A bientot of a tout à l"heure. Peet-An.

----------


## ocanne

Bonjour peet comment ca va ..........  :Big Grin: 

die berichten van ons woord steeds lang of lijk het maar zo ja ,kijken ik maar met een ogen dus . ;D  :Wink: 
ja dat rook is niet goed maar proberen ik wat te minder ,nu heb minder stres dus ga het wel.
in deze tijden vind dat mensen op jong leeftijd al dood ga beetje eng ,heb ook een vriendin was 40j ineens weg ze had niets ,en nu heb een vriendin dis is 49j ook borstkanker nu al kaal , maar wel de erg vorm van kanker dis niets meer aan te doen ,ze leven echt met de klok ,elke dag ga ze weg of na buitenland ze is bijna nooit thuis dis toch wel triest allemaal maar dan ga je wel over zit denken dat je elke dag moet geniet en je leven maar een keer .

ben nog wel jong maar kan ik wel zegt dat ik genoeg heb al meegemaken en messenkennis ja heb dat wel maar soms kan je je toch vergist maar daar leer je ook van .

Ho ja Parijs lacht ik spreken allen Nederlands en luister aan wat die anderen mensen zeg in het franse : :Smile:  ;D,zie het voor mij al ik Française die anderen franse mensen in de maling nemen op een leuk manier natuurlijk zal wel leuk zijn ;D ;D.nou peet je heb weer wat te lezen van mijn misschien tot later au revoir en bonne journee Ocanne  :Big Grin:   :Wink:

----------


## Peet

:Smile:  Bonsoir Ocanne.

Met mij gaat het goed. Très bien merci. Et vous? Hopenlijk ook goed vooral met je oog. Kan je er al weer een beetje beter mee zien? Anders moet je maar blijven lonken?!  :Wink: 

Dat wat jij nu verteld over jou vriendinnen, da,s ook niet mis zeg! Erg hè? Ja, zo zie je maar dat veel mensen die ellende en ziektes hebben. Moeten we maar niet te veel bij nadenken, anders worden we zelf nog depri.
Daarom Ocanne probeer ik ook zoveel mogelijk te genieten van het leven want zoals je wel weet heb ik zelf de dood in de ogen gekeken. Hoop dat ook nooit meer mee te maken.

En weet je, in mijn geval dan, ik zelf heb er weinig van gemerkt maar voor je man en kinderen en de familie is het veel erger. Die staan aan het bed naar een vrouw te kijken die nooit ziek was en nu dit? Niet te begrijpen! Maargoed, het zal wel ergens voor nodig zijn geweest denk ik dan. Alles heeft een reden. Zo, ander onderwerp!

Ik heb net ff een ander mobieltje gekocht want die ik had met prepaid van 02, kon ik niet eens naar een franse telefoon smsen dus gauw weg met dat ding. Kon ik wel een andere aanbieder nemen, maar heb mezelf maar weer eens lekker verwent met een nieuw mobieltje met een Dutchtone abonnement. Kan ik lekker naar mijn zoon smsen. Gek hè, hij is al bijna 27 jaar, maar ik mis hem zò!
Gelukkig gaat hij èèn keer per week naar een internetcafe en dan stuurt hij me altijd een hele lange mail. Lief hè? En hij en zijn vriendin hebben het ook zo naar hun zin in Parijs hè en dat doet mij ook goed.

O en ik heb daarnet ook een mooie bos bloemen van ik denk mijn man gehad. Doet ie anders nooit en hij zei ook dat het niet van hem was. Nou ja, van wie dan? Wat een scheet ook hè? Nu, Ocanne ik hoop dat jij ook weer eens het geluk mag vinden. Ik gun het je zo! Wie weet? Hou je haaks en ik ga weer van jou lezen hè? Groetjes Peet-An 8)  :Wink:

----------


## Peet

;D Hoi Leen ;D

Jij hebt het vandaag zeker te druk hè? Ik zal je dan ook niet storen vandaag!  :Big Grin: 

Ik hoop in ieder geval wel voor je dat je goede zaken gedaan hebt en nog zal doen morgen.
Okè dan, keep it cool en we lezen wel weer.
Groetjes van Peet-An.

----------


## ocanne

hoi peet  :Wink: 

Moi ca va tres bien ....zie wat beter gelukkig wil geen berichten missen hoor : :Smile:  ,dinsdag ga ze die hechtingen uit halen en dan hopla weer knipogen  :Wink: 
dis ook zo vermoed He peet .

ja dis waar was even vergeten van jou over die dood had je gezien
sorry stom stom van mij maar je heb gelijk moet we ook niet over hier alles na denken wil niet depri en jij ook niet .  :Big Grin: 

dacht dat je met al die prepaid overal kon bellen 
geluk dat je nu een anderen heb dus lekker sms met je zoon ,en dat je hem mis dis wel normaal ,maar Parijs is niet zo ver weet dat je nu niet na hem toe kan ga maar als het weer beter is wel ,  :Big Grin: 
en geluk dat je een pc heb denk dat je ook een hel lang e mail na hem stuur . ;D

bos bloemen gehad hum misschien van leen , ;D
toch lief van jou man ,ik zelf heb een mail gehad tja anoniem voor valentijn misschien morgen bloemen in de brievenbus ;D.peet ben nu ook wel geluk hoor ,denk dat een gezegd klink zo beter allen dan met ze twee (ex)ongeluk toch heb mij hondje ook nog en veel vrienden van lang date en nu jij en leen ,doe je nu de groetjes peet en ik ook zie je weer bonsoir en bonne nuit voor straks 
Ocanne  :Smile:

----------


## Peet

Hallo Ocanne  :Smile: 

Ik moest ff weer terug schrijven hoor! Ik vind je toch zo,n fijne meid weet je? Je bent en blijft zo positief ondanks alles. Echt geweldig hoor! Ik ben ook wel een beetje zo hoor! Niet te lang na denken of napraten, maar doorgaan!
En het geeft niks hoor dat over mijn ziekte. Da,s gelukkig verleden tijd. Ik vind het zelf niet zo erg om over te praten hoor maar ik heb het al zo vaak moeten vertellen en dan heb ik wel zoiets van, afsluiten die tijd. Maar Leen vroeg het toen eens.

Je kan wel prepaid bellen naar het buitenland maar ik was lid van o2 en die doet geen zaken met de franse telecom SFR, dus als ik hier dan een sms wou versturen zei die, niet verzonden en toen heb ik dat na gevraagt en dat was dus zo. KPN en Dutchtone wel dus. Zodoende.

Hè maar wij lullen al aardig het forum vol hè? ;D Gezellig toch? En over Parijs? Nu ik denk dat we in April een lang weekendje gaan pakken. Dan is het inderdaad wat beter weer hoop ik. Nu Ocanne, ik ga maar weer en hoop dat je stille liefde jou ook niet vergeet morgen. ;D ;D Misschien bloemetje van Leen.Hi hi hi. ;D . O ja, misschien die van mij ook? ??? ;D Groetjes, Peet-An.

----------


## Peet

:Wink:  Hallo Ocanne en Leen  :Wink: 

Happy Valentijn today.  :Smile: 

Groetjes ??? ???

----------


## ocanne

Hallo peet  :Smile: 

je was mij net even voor > :Frown:   :Big Grin: 
maar toch zegt ik 
bonne fete de st Valentine en Valentin peet en leen
au revoir Ocanne  :Wink:

----------


## ocanne

Bonjour peet  :Big Grin: 

dis wel lief van jou berichten maar ja dis toch zo je moet positief blijft ,en over jou ziek nu afsluiten dis gewest ,je moet nu aan leuk dingen ga denken straks lekker na Parijs enzo .
en zo als je zegt zeker die forum is best vol halen wij toch wel de 200 . ;D

heb geen bloemen gehad > :Frown:  nog niet maar wel veel kaart in de brievenbus wist niet dat ik zo wel fans had ,maar vanaf dinsdag doe ik mij ogen goed open . : :Smile:  ;D
hoop dat leen veel bloemen heb verkort vandaag misschien hoor wij hen wel later .
ok peet un grand bonjour d Ocanne et a plus tard misschien au revoir......  :Smile:

----------


## Peet

:Smile:  Bonjour Ocanne.

Dus jij hebt veel kaarten gehad? Nou ikke geen èèn. Erg hè? Maarja, van wie moet ik ook verwachten? ;D Ik had gister dus al die bloemen gehad en vandaag wel een smsje van weet ik niet. Er stond alleen van, waar spreken we af? Ik denk dat het zo,n reclame sms is maar ik kon er niet achter komen dus. 

Ik heb wel mijn man daarnet verrast door hen uit te nodigen voor een Indonesisch buffet bij een Indonesisch restaurant. Eerst wou die niet, omdat hij vind altijd alles zonde van het geld. Maarja, ik zei als je de pijp uit gaat kan je toch niet meenemen. En ik had het ook al op mijn werk geboekt dus moet hij wel mee. ;D ;D We worden om half zeven verwacht dus zal het wel niet zo,n latertje worden.

Maargoed, ik hoop dat je ook nog wat leuks gaat doen het weekend. Ik zal aan jullie denken hoor!Leen heeft geen tijd. Veels te druk!!!!! Komt wel weer! Hij moet ook nog al zijn geld tellen dus dat duurt dan ook nog wel ff.  :Big Grin:  Nu Ocanne, ik kom vanavond nog wel ff terug op de pc. Groetjes en au revoir en merci pour jou mail op het forum.
 :Wink:  :-* En als je wel weg gaat dan een prettig weekend.
Peet-An.

----------


## ocanne

bonsoir peet  :Smile: 


wat leuk dat je een eten regelen heb voor met ze twee wel romantik hoor tja is ook st valentijn.  :Wink: 
moest ik hier weer om jou lacht dat je zei als je de pijp uit ga kan je toch niet meenemen maar dis wel de waarheid .
alles opmaken voor leuke dinges .
zo dus jij heb een sms gehad nou ik niet hoor het kom omdat je een nieuw toestel heb gekort denk ik . ;D
dit week end blijf ik lekker thuis , kan toch niet weg met dat ogen ppfffff heb wel zonnebrillen op maar blijf lekker thuis een beetje rommelen en dis mij ook te koud buiten ,vanaf dinsdag heb ik een druk week dus lekker weg weer . ;D
als leen uitgeteld is met het geld ;D dan moet hij hier op die forum nog alles lezen van ons ppfffff ,kan hij zien dat wij druk heb gehad met scheven . : :Smile: 
hoop dat jij en je man een lekker gezellig avond heb gehad ,en lekker met een wijntje bij .  :Big Grin: 
nou peet misschien kijk ik weer later hier op doe je toch wel de groetjes aussi votre mari  :Wink:  bonsoir Ocanne

----------


## Peet

:Big Grin:  Hoi, ik ben d,r weer!

Zo, ff lekker gegeten. Was wel gezellig en als toetje kregen we een ijsje op èèn bord, want zo zei die jongeman daar, dat is om nog lang bij elkaar te blijven. Ja hoor!!!!

Hè weet je Ocanne, op dit moment zitten wij met z,n beiden alleen op dit forum. Volgens mij leest iedereen mee, maar er komen bijna niet geen nieuwe items bij. Wel raar hoor! Andere mensen mogen gerust hier hun kwaaltjes en problemen opzetten toch? Alleen niet hier bij deze. ;D

Ik ben trouwens het 150 e berichtje geloof ik. Gelijk heb je om nu niet naar buiten te gaan. Ik vond het ook koud. Heb zo,n hekel aan die kou hè! Maarja, nog even en dan is het lente. 8) Zou Leen nog aan het tellen zijn? ;D

Die heeft inderdaad wat te lezen straks. Mag die wel weer een vrije dag voor nemen. Nu, ik ga maar en zal maar weer zeggen au revoir en ik zie wel weer. Groetjes Peet-An.  :Wink:

----------


## ocanne

Hoi hoi peet tout va bien.  :Wink: 

is dat zo met dat ijsje ,nou dan volgen keer eten ik het elke dag ;D dan maar wacht wel de zomer 8)

ja niemand zegt iets hier op die forum denk dat ze ons niet wil storen toch ;D,je was gisteren de 150 berichten had ik zo even snel geteld en 960 keer gelezen .zie dat ik al 50 berichten heb gepost dus jij en leen net zo veel denk ik ,zo zo dis toch wel veel gelezen hoor toch niet door ons hoop ik .  :Embarrassment: 

leen dis de tellen kwijt hij moet steeds weer opnieuw met die euro dis twee keer zowel ;D.we horen misschien vandaag hoe het met hem afgelopen is met al die bloemen .
vandaag doe ik even rustuig aan ,hier in huis een beetje verf ja de keuken allen en straks wat kleding uitzoek die ik niet meer 
draag geeft ik weg aan mensen die het nodig heb ,moet nog mij hond wassen hij is nu wat zwart geworden en knip .
nu zie ik dat ik toch niet zo rustuig dag ;D heb maar heb zondag nog .
maar peet wens je een prettig week-end maar kom ik even stiekem kijken : :Smile:  op die forum als je hier gewest ben of leen .
groetjes van Ocanne .

----------


## Peet

:Smile:  Bonjour Ocanne.

Je bent dus nu een beetje druk? ja, sommige dingen moeten soms ff gebeuren hè? Hondje wassen. Neem je toch gewoon mee onder de douche? ;D Nee dat is zo hoor, als je een wit hondje hebt. Familie van mij heeft zo,n wit Maltezer leeuwtje en die ziet er ook altijd pico bello uit.

Ja Ocane, je hebt gelijk nu met die euro,s moet ie natuurlijk alles 2x tellen ;D Da,s knap lastig dan! En dat er bijna niemand meer op het forum komt, kan ook wel komen omdat ze onze verhalen lezen en dan is iedereen meteen genezen! ;D ;D Digi medy? Lachuh waar? Nu ik hoop dat je inderdaad vandaag dan nog ff stiekum gaat kijken dan, want je weet maar nooit toch?

Ik doe het verder een beetje rustig vandaag. Onze kleinkinderen waren net even hier en zijn nu weer naar huis. Dus dacht ik ook zo van ff kijken : :Smile:  Ik heb vandaag een beetje licht gevoel in mijn hoofd en weet niet hoe dat komt maarja, zal ook wel weer over gaan. Gewoon doorgaan toch? Groetjes weer en adios amiga en hasta la vista. Groetjes Peet-An  :Wink:

----------


## ocanne

Hoi peet ben de ff weer  :Wink: 

mij hond wil altijd in bad maar ben bang dat hij verzuipen doet dat vanavond wel weet echt niet meer wat de voor en achterkant is van hem . ;D ;D

gelooft ik best dat dat al die mensen genezen als ze hier dat allemaal lezen maar moet wel vanaf het begin en dis erg langgggg.toch wel een goeie dat digi medy maar pe-oc-le genezen snel ook leuk . ;D

dus je had al een druk dag met je kleinkinderen ,misschien dat het te druk was voor jou en daarom dat licht gevoel in jou hoofd ,niet hier te veel over zit et pikken hoor anders kijk ik maar wat vaker op die forum vandaag ga ik je een beetje opvrolijk .
heb een laat valentijn gehad vandaag ja een bos bloemen zie je toch bloemen . : :Smile: 
even wat anders .zei ik net tegen een kennis ik ga nu even na peet Ho zei die waar wonnen zij ,nou in appeldoorn ,dis best ver rijden ,ik nee hoor ben de zo doe ik via de pc . ;D
zo nu wat doen tussen door en misschien tot straks 
au revoir ,adios ,doei ,bye bye peet gr van Ocanne  :Wink:

----------


## Peet

:Big Grin:  O, nou dan doe ik dat ook maar iedere keer tussendoor ff kijken of er nog bericht is. Weet je Ocanne, ik heb de pc gewoon in de huiskamer staan en staat bijna altijd op standby, dus zodoende kan ik vaak ff kijken. Men zou denken dat ik de hele dag op de pc zit! Nou ja.... bijna toch? ;D

Ach ja, andere mensen hebben andere hobby zoals, breien, haken, naaien, lezen of kantklossen en daar heb ik geen zin in. Ik vind dit leuk. Kwas wel net ff de krant aan het lezen, want je moet wel een beetje bijblijven toch?
Hè maar die van jou was ook weer een goeie hoor Pe Oc Le ;D Heeft u problemen ??? Ga naar www. Pe Oc Le.nl  :Big Grin: 

Mijn man zegt ook wel eens van, wat ben je toch aan het doen op die pc? Nou, dan zeg ik, een berichtje schrijven aan een Frans meisje. Hoe kom je dan dan weer bij, vraagt hij dan? Gewoon van een internetsite. Ozo ja, nou wel leuk voor je dan, zegt ie dan weer! Is dat dan chatten vraagt ie weer? Nee zeg ik dan, mailen en zo ook met een bloemenman uit Leiden. Ja weet je Ocanne, mijn man heeft de ballen verstand niet van een pc en dat moet maar zo blijven toch?

Ik heb geen geheimen hoor, want soms zit hij vlak naast mij en leest dan wel eens mee, maar hem interesseert niks van de computer. Hij kijkt graag naar voetbal op de tv en daar vind ik niks aan. Zo houden we ons zelf dus wel bezig.
Nu, ik ga weer en wacht wel weer af.
Au revoir en groeten van ja ja, Peet-An.  :Wink:

----------


## ocanne

He peet je ben de weer even gewest nou ik ook hoor . ;D

nou en maar de mensen denken wat ze wil He peet wij heb wel lol . ;D
heb ook de krant maar kijk wel op internet vaker voor het nieuw ook na frankrijk enzo.
ben nu even op na België na huizen aan het kijken Jezus wat is daar goedkoper die huis (huur) en mooie die krijg je hier bever nooit voor die prijs in Nederlands ,wil eigelijk weg lijk me wel wat om daar te ga wonnen en kan daar ook lekker Frans lullen ;D ,woensdag moet ik toch na België ga ik daar wat huizen kijken heb al gebeld .
vraag je man niet of je franse tegen mij zit te klets ,  :Wink: 
geluk dat hij niet alles van begrepen van die pc anders moet jij voetbal ga kijken ;D en je man zit dan achter de pc . > :Frown: 
misschien zit hij ook nu te kijken dus zegt ik even wat tegen hem ;D ;D ;D
bonjour monsieur commemt allez vous bien ,bon alors dommage il n y a pas de voetbal aujourd hui au revoir.
zo hoop dat hij begrepen .
ga ik nu weer verder en weer straks kijk ik weer ja hoor .au revoir Ocanne : :Smile:

----------


## Peet

:Big Grin:  Een hele goedemorgen Ocanne.

Heel leuk dat je ook iets voor mijn man had geschreven, maar hij en ook ik begrepen er niet zoveel van. Maar het zal vast wel goed bedoelt zijn. En schiet je al een beetje op met verven? Hondje in bad geweest? 

Dus jij wil naar Belgie gaan verhuizen? ja, ik heb dat ook weleens gehoord dat het daar een stuk goedkoper is dan hier, maar je moet er dan ook wel willen wonen. Dan ga je tussen de bekende Nederlanders wonen! Dat kan leuk worden? Ik zou wel met de tijd in Frankrijk of het liefst eigenlijk in Zuid- Spanje willen wonen. Lekker warm! 8) Bijna altijd de zon.

Maar dan neem je wel je pc of de laptop mee toch? Want we blijven wel schrijven toch? Hoe zou het toch met Leen gaan hè? Volgens mij is ie in èèn keer miljonair geworden en is die de tel kwijt. Als we ff moeten komen helpen Leen, moet je zeggen hoor! Komen we zò! ;D Nu Ocanne, ik maak er verder maar een rustige zondag van en hoop je weer gauw te lezen. Groetjes weer van Peet-An. Zo, staan we weer ff bovenaan.  :Wink:  Au revoir, Atout à l'heure!

----------


## ocanne

ook voor mij kant een goedemorgen peet  :Wink: 

even nog voor dat ik weg ga.
Ho dus jullie begrepen het niet ok dan zal ik ff vertaal dan ...........hallo meneer hoe ga het met u ,goed, nou dis wel verveld dat het geen voetbal ;D is vandaag groetjes .
het verf is klaar ppfffff maar mij hond nog niet  :Frown:  kom later wel dis nu lekker weer dus lekker even weg na België .
ik vind daar wel leuk is toch anders dan hier het eten enzo ,en misschien woord ik wel ontdek dan tussen al die bekende Nederlands . ;D : :Smile: 
in Spanje ja dat zou ik ook wil ,maar wil toch een huis hier hebben of België ,zo soort een pied a terre 
dis zo moeilijk om een leuk huis te vinden hier in NL 
en daar heb al leuk huizen gezien voor bijna niets echt waar met veel kamers ,tuin ,garage en ook allemaal al met parket voor 400 of 500 euro die krijg je echt nooit in Nederland,maar met de auto is NL niet zo ver van België ,hier betaald ik te veel ben van plan om een paar manden na Spanje te ga de hel zomer daar werk heb daar een vriendin die daar wonnen dus samen werk en wil wel een klein appartement hebben in België iets goedkopen waar ik nu ben ,moet toch iets hebben als ik hier terug komen toch .
voor jou is het anders maar hier heb ik verder geen familie dus kan makkelijk weg .en ben ik nu aan mij twee leven begon dus hellemaal opnieuw ,ben ik ook veel te lang aan het zoek hier voor een huis maar duur mij te lang en België is wat makkelijk ,ben ik ook snel na frankrijk met de auto bijv parijs.
en over die pc en laptop dis de eerst die in de verhuizing ;D ga ben nu aan gehecht kan ik niet meer buiten ,nieuw onderweg voor de forum verslaving van internet . ;D :P
ja die leen die heet nu geen willentellen maar leentellen ;D ,en is zijn slapen zie hij euro ;Deuro : :Smile: euro :P ,hij vergeten ons 
maar ga nu opschiet wil niet zo laat maken moet ook op tijden terug dus nu als vast de groetjes peet en vanavond ben ik de weer 
bonne journee an jullie twee au revoir Ocanne  :Smile:

----------


## leen

:Wink:  hoi drie musketiers ben weer bij de mensen valantijn was redelijk goed verkocht mag niet klagen mn zwager rijd op duitsland met bloem en die had top verkocht maar zou niet willen ruilen met hem 3dagen van huis ze denken makkelijk over vrachtwagen chaufeurs maar is besr zwaar in deze tijd druk op de weg weet je ik heb het zelf ook gedaan maar zou niet meer willen dit is beter wat ik nu doe beter geld enzv ocanne wil verhuizen naar belgie ik zou hier ook wel weg willen maar ik heb hier mn boterham maar ik zou hier graag weg willen gewoon een beetje ruimte weet je ik mag niet klagen waar ik woon nieuwbouw wijk eensgezins woning een grote tuin hoekhuis maar 1 kant buren maar zou ook graag een huis willen waar je stuk grond bij hebt maar daar is hier geen ruimte voor en als je er een zou kopen dan praat je over 400.000 eu ook niet haalbaar dus grond is duur in de randstad ik denk dat wat ik nu heb het hoogst haalbaar is voor mij wel heb ik plannen om meer zaken open te doen samen met mn zus en zwager maar dat zijn plannen of het gaat luk is de vraag huren zijn hier hoog en je kan ook goed op je bek gaan met meer zaken ik ga zo alles nog effe lezen wat julli alemaal gepraat hebben heb wel wat gelezen gr leen

----------


## Peet

:Smile:  He he Leen, je bent erweer! ;D

Dus de Valentijn was voor jou redelijk. Ja Leen je kan inderdaad wel zoveel willen maar het moet ook allemaal kunnen toch? Hard werken, veel verdienen en dan nooit thuis. Beter wat jij doet hoor! Anders heb je ook geen tijd meer om het forum te komen. En dat kan toch nie? ;D

Je hebt inderdaad veel te lezen Leen want Ocanne en ik hebben niet stil gezeten, zoals je ziet. Ik zit trouwens al een tijdje op het net want ik moet ff voor een neefje van mij proberen een zo,n goedkoop mogelijke vliegticket te boeken op het internet. Hij moet onverwacht door omstandigheden met zijn vriendin een week naar Singapore en hij vroeg mij of ik wou helpen zoeken dus. Ze moeten volgend weekend al weg. Lekker belangrijk weer! : :Smile: 

Maar hoe is die verder met jou? Heb jij ook nog wat van je stille aanbidder gekregen met Valentijn? Ik zag net wel weer dat je je vriendin Marie weer zat te plagen hè? Ik moet er echt om lachen hoor! Jij bent me er ook èèntje!  :Wink: 

Maargoed Leen, laat Ocanne je maar de rest weer vertellen vanavond. Ik ben in ieder geval weer blij dat je er weer bij bent als Musketier. Alleen hebben we op dit moment weinig problemen om over te praten, gelukkig, maar we blijven nog wel ff hoor! : :Smile:  Groetjes van Peet-An.  :Wink:

----------


## Peet

Hoi Ocanne.

Dus je bent lekker ff weg vandaag? Ik lees dan wel weer hè, als je terug bent. Ik hoop voor je dat je een mooi en betaalbaar huis hebt kunnen vinden! En ja zeker, ook nog dichter bij Parijs. Bofkont! ;D

Ik ben ook weer helemaal bij met mijn franse les door jou. Ja bedankt ervoor. Ennehhhhhh Leen is er ook weer. Moet je maar eens ff weer lezen. Zijn we weer compleet. Oke dan, ik wacht wel weer op bericht van èèn van jullie! O ja, kan jij ff aan Leen vertellen van onze nieuwe website.
Heeft u problemen? Kijk op:
www.Pe-Oc-Le.nl. ;D ;D ;D

----------


## ocanne

Hallo ben de weer :P

heeee leen is hier ook  :Big Grin:  wat leuk nou ja hij moet dat allemaal nog lezen en die berichten van ons woord ook steeds en steeds lang ppfffff. ;D
moet nog ff na mariejte kijk kwam gelijk eerst op ons forum van pe.oc.le . ;D
wist dat het kantoor dicht was maar had geen geduld wil gelijk ga kijken na dat huis en als het nog niet weg is moet ik woensdag daar weer zijn ,zit het best lekker uit zo klein huis ,hellemaal allen niemand boven allen nast wat huizen met wat hard muziek mischien ook niet voor lang ;D ;D kon niet na binnen kijken maar had wel foto's gezien , het perceelgrootte is 288m2 tuin met bomen voor mij hond ,ook nog garage is wel lekker en niet te vergeten kabel tv voor het pc ,ben hellemaal verliefd op dat huis ga toch weer morgen bel ,ja zo ben ik eenmaal wat ik niet op in mijn hooft heb ik niet ergens naders ;D ik wil het,ik wil het  :Big Grin:  ,dis ook bij zo haven maar ja boot heb ik niet nog niet ;D .zo peet problemen hebben wij niet geluk maar straks misschien met mariejte ;D ok zo nu ff een berichten voor leeneurotellen doen en zie jullie straks weer ff dus nu allen tot straks Ocanne  :Wink:

----------


## ocanne

Bonsoir leen  :Wink: 

hèhè toch weer blij dat je de weer ben leen wij heb jou gemist hoor : :Smile:  ,dus toch goed gedraai met het toko goed zo jong.
leen kan best begrepen dat je ook weg wil maar hier is niet te betaald heb gekijk ook via internet richting België nou dis wel een groot verschil met hier zegt maar ik koop niets wil vrij ;D zijn dus huur ,kan je daar dis normaal in België dat het parket of plavuizen is en ook hellemaal ingerichte keuken heb ,hier in Nederland moet je alles op aanvraag doen huur of koop soms ,en de ruimte is daar ook veel groot kwestie appartement of huizen voor die prijs hier krijg je soms allen een kamer voor .heb zelf ook nu een nieuw woning mij woonkamer allen is 11 bij 7 ;D maar wil hier weg ,hellemaal opnieuw ergens begin ;D : :Smile: 
dis wel leuk en peet je zei het al je zie het geniet doet ik weer want straks kan het niet meer,maar over je boterham kan je daar ook doen een anderen stads leen want denk wel dat bloemen zal altijd blijven ,en misschien een dag dat je een leuk groot boerderij heb maar hier woord het moeilijk .we weet dat het vol is  :Wink: 
nou genoeg over mij ,ik moet je vertel van peet wat dat beteken www Pe.Oc.Le.NL nou dis peet ,ocanne en leen wil je lacht hier klik op www ;D ;D,wil je wat kwijt ga dan na mariejte > :Frown: .zo blijf ook typen straks kan je hellemaal niet meer zien wat hier sta dus nu stop ik 
ga ik na die m.... : :Smile: ff kijk had het nog niet gedaan zo doen .dus leen misschien ook tot straks ook groetjes van moi oc .  :Big Grin:

----------


## Peet

:Smile:  Bonsoir Ocanne.

Maar dat is goed nieuws om te lezen dat jij misschien al een mooi huisje op de kop hebt weten te tikken in Belgie! Is dat inderdaad zo goedkoop dan? Laat mij ook eens kijken dan? Waar zoek je dat dan op het internet. Nu, ik hoop voor je dat het wat word. Nieuwe ronde, nieuwe kansen. Alles nieuw. Wij wonen hier ook wel goed hoor! Wij hebben dan een eengezinshuis, het is een koophuis en onze kamer is ook best wel groot. 8m bij 5m, oftewel 40 vierkante meter. Maar ik wil zelf nu graag gaan uitzien naar een appartementje in de huursector want dit huis word me te groot nu we met z,n beidjes alleen zijn.

Moet ons nog eerst laten inschrijven ervoor. Meestal duurt dat nog wel even voor dat je wat hebt hier in onze stad tenminste. Wij wonen in dit huis alweer bijna 24 jaar. Het was toen nieuw. Ach joh, we zien wel. Straks gaan we mischien al naar het bejaardenhuis. Ga ik daar voor de koffie zorgen! ;D en knappe oude mannen wassen ;D

Nu, je weet ook weer zo het èèn en ander van mij en ik van jou en zo komen steeds meer van elkaar te weten. En over wat jij nog zei van wat je in je kop hebt, heb je niet in je kont, nou zo ben ik ook. Ik wil dat dan gelijk. Zo was dat vorige week ook met dat mobieltje. Ik heb er al èèn maar die vind ik niet goed en wil dan meteen een andere. En dat doe ik dan ook als het mogelijk is natuurlijk!

Nu ik maak het maar niet te lang anders is het weer zo vermoeiend voor al die mensen die meelezen. ??? :P Ik lees wel weer dan. Groeten again van Peet-An  :Wink:

----------


## ocanne

oui oui aussi bonsoir a toi peet  :Big Grin: 

wacht heb ik het nog niet ,ga morgen vroeg bellen dacht dat morgen iemand kom kijken daar ,ppffff hoop ik niet is zo schatte huis en trouw net genoeg voor mijn allen met het hondje ;D natuurlijk ,anders bellen ik morgen op dat ik wat meer bied bedoel een extra ;D ;D.tja soms moet ma zo.
echt peet dis echt goedkoop had ik ook een mooie bungalow ok dis in zo bosrijke omgeving buiten van België dacht zo 40 km maar 800m2 als perceelgrootte ,ook met garage ,bad,en 2 slaapkamer ,maar kan deze nog niet bezigt .
begrepen ik je wel dat het huis nu wat te groot woord voor jullie twee ,zo best lang 24j ,en als je het kan goed verkoop dat kan jij met je manentje lekker met die euro genieten ,huis kan je toch niet meenemen daarom huur ik het vind makkelijk ok kom niet na mij toe maar zo wat .maar voor een vrij sector hoef je niet inschrijven hoor : :Smile: dacht ik wel voor een wooncorporatie met goedkoop huur dat wel,ik zelf heb nu vrij sector ,heb mij toen ook laten inschrijven voor zo huis nou ik hoor dat mensen wacht al 5 a 7 jaar kan ik niet hier op wacht ,straks zit ik met jou daar in dat bejaardenhuis jij de koffie en de mooie manen wassen ;Den ik spel de doctor ;D soms een prik op de billen :P ;D ;D.Ho ja vergeten ik nog het adressen te geven waar je moet kijk op www.hebbes.be hahahaha ;D ;D die nam ,hoop niet dat die mensen die hier allemaal mee lezen daar ga kijken anders is geen huizen meet te huur > :Frown: .klik je op immo ja daar nast die mooie auto  :Wink: als het niet lukt hoor ik het wel van jou .zo nu ff eten ,en misschien misschien : :Smile: kom ik ff kijken dag dag peet Oc  :Big Grin:  ;D
is leen zeker nog aan lezen ;D ;D ;D ;D

----------


## ocanne

sorry en betje te veel van die gezichten maar ze zijn ook zo leuk he doeiiiii OC

----------


## Peet

:Big Grin:  Hier ben ik dan ook weer ff. 

Nu, ik heb ff op die site gekeken maar kon voor mezelf niks vinden. Er is wel veel keus hè? Maar ik hoop dat het je zal lukken om je droomhuisje te krijgen. Jij had een vrijstaand huisje op het oog? Da,s inderdaad wel fijn voor je hondje ook.

Leen is denk ik zijn leesbril kwijt en kan ie niet zo snel lezen. Zou die nu nog bezig zijn met lezen? Nu Ocanne, ik heb niet zoveel meer te vertellen want het meeste hebben we vandaag al gezegt. Ik ga morgen weer van je lezen. Succes met dat huis morgen dan hè! Laat me wel ff weten dan hoor!

Welterusten dan en i see you tomorrow.  :Wink:  Peet-An

----------


## ocanne

bonjour peet .  :Big Grin: 

vandaag is het een lekker dag met zonnetje lekker He 8)
maar heb je wel goed bekijk dan peet ,was echt niets voor jou bij hum jammer misschien woorden wij buren ;D ,dat huis dis ik zo leuk vind heb ze vandaag van het net uit gehaald maar die bungalow is nog op die site . ik zelf moet afwachten of die ander het nemen ik ga pas woensdag kijk heb ook al een afspraken hoop dat het nog door ga .ff duimen dan .
moet zo wat dinges doen en zie je later wel als je gewest ,misschien heb wij wel het record hier op deze forum op deze manier,maar leen moet ook mee doen ;D of is hij nog aan het tellen en in slapen geval denk ik ,hij moet wel opschieten anders zie hij hier niets meer .groetjes van Oc aan Pe en Le a plus. : :Smile:

----------


## Peet

:Smile:  Ja zeker ga ik voor je duimen.

Ik hoop echt dat het wat word hoor, want ja, jij wilt helemaal opnieuw beginnen. Ik had had er ook een paar aangeklikt maar sommigen zien er van binnen zo oud uit vond ik dan hè! Ach nee Ocanne, laat mij maar lekker hier blijven en dan kom ik wel bij jou in je huisje in de Ardennen op vakantie. ;D 8) Of in Knokke aan de zee?  :Big Grin: 

Ik heb trouwens ook al mijn familie in deze buurt wonen. Ik heb gauw heimwee en dan zit ik zò ver weg? En hier is het ook mooi op de Veluwe hoor! Maar je hebt wel gelijk dat de prijzen daar wel wat lager liggen in de koopsector maar ik vond de huur prijzen ook nog wel aardig duur. Ik weet dat jij het vergelijkt met de vrije sector hier,en dan zal het best wel goedkoper zijn.

Maar jij die overal kan en wil wonen, is het ideaal hoor! Kweet trouwens ook nie waar Leen blijft hoor! Hij laat ons mooi in de steek! :-/ Of zijn pc is misschien op hol? 
Ik had toch een nieuw mobieltje met Dutchtone All Inn gekocht? Nou, die smsjes worden wel verzonden maar komen mooi niet aan. Nu, daar heb ik dan wat aan. Ik heb al naar de klantendienst gebeld vanmorgen en ze gaan zien hoe dat komt en bellen mij dan van de week erover terug.

En anders ga ik mooi naar die winkel waar ik het had gekocht terug, want zij en Dutchtone hadden mij de garantie gegeven dat het wel kon. Dus, ben ik hier weer mooi klaar mee dan! Heb IK weer!  :Frown: 
Nu, Ocanne ik heb weer ff lekker een pagina vol geluld en wacht weer op jou! Groetjes en au revoir van Peet-An.  :Wink:

----------


## leen

hoi musketiers heb een beetje gelezen maar jullie hebben aardig gebabbelt he echt veel het is zoveel dat als ik klaar ben met lezen alweer de helft vergeten ben ???maar ik heb er wel wat van begreepen ocanne gaat verhuizen en peet heeft een mobil van duchtoon gekocht 1van de klotigste maatschappij slecht in ondvangst ook mijn mening debitel veel beter heb alle al gehad debitel is de best echt en ja kon niet laten om marietje effe te pest of moet ik toch zegge maaaariiie ze is flink op gewicht las ik ze steld te houwe van je eige hoe je bent maar dan moet ze bij der eige begin ik hoor alleen maar problemen van haar ze zit overal bij geloof dat ze zo dik is dat ze alleen nog naar de computer kan lopen mensen zonder karakter dat heb je zelf in de hand dik worden :-/waar ik van baal van dat kadaver dat ze een mening hebt hoe het haar uitkomt en een beetje anabolen voor marrrieeee zou goed doen als je kijkt marieeee en je zet je aderes op dit forem dan stuur ik je paar ampulle op verbrand vet belooft doe het echt ik heb mn kuurtje al binnen weer deca durabolin en trenbolon en mastaron kuurtje 2maand krijg nog schema maar ga er pas over 2a3 maand mee start koste me 500 eu maar goed ik zal jullie er niet meer mee verveelen alleen marrrriiiee ik geef je een paar ampul mmmmaaaar die injectie naald doe je maar zelf in die vette hol daar begin ik ;Dniet ;Daan ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D maar ik moet met julli een beetje bij blijven want jullie babbele wat af wel gezel heb je dit forem gezien we staan boven aan gr musketiers

----------


## ocanne

hoi peet  :Smile: 

ja wat oud uit maar ook nieuw met huur bedoel ik maar soms met hoog plafond en groot ramen vind ik zo mooie een met een kwast verf is weer allemaal nieuw : :Smile:  ,ze hebben mij toeval vanmorgen gebeld dat ik in de plats van woensdag morgen moet ga kijken ,want komen nog iemand ,maar ik vroeg misschien is dat al weg dan ik ben de twee morgen ,nee zegt ze de eigenaar besluit nou peet trek ik lekker een kort roken aan morgen ;D.en dat zal je zien vandaag ben ik ook gebeld dat ik woensdag wat huizen mogen kijken hier in NL ppffffff 
wel moeilijk hoor heb zo lang gewacht en nu krijg ik huizen van al kant .  :Embarrassment: 
je zeg dat je familie heb ja als je zo ver ga wonnen krijg je heimwee dat wel nou ik niet heb hier toch niemand dus dis wat makkelijk voor mijn ,heb een beetje zigeuner bloed maar ik bedoel dat de huur prijzen daar veel goedkopen dan hier .
dis wel shit zegt met die mobieltje maar dis alles een pot nat gelooft me ,weet ik genoeg van .gewoon blijft bellen en vraag gewoon een anderen ,heb je die een met abonnee of met een kart !!.
ja leen wil niet met ons praten denk ik misschien moet hij bijkomen nog ,niet de pc op hol maar hij zelf . ;D
nu weer ff verder en kijk ik weer au revoir peet 
en maken je niet druk over jou mobieltje He kalm aan .doei Ocnne  :Big Grin:

----------


## ocanne

leen ; Dhahahaha ;Dleen had je niet gezien ja het ogen is nog niet hellemaal open hoor maar morgen de hechtingen af geluk .
dacht zelf dat je net over debiel ;D in plats van debiel nou ja niet veel verschil toch .  :Wink: 
heb je wel alles gelezen dan van ons !! en kon jij bij blijft van alles .
ik doe wel geen kuur van anabolen maar ff een dieet met ook vet verbrand ben wel niet dik maar klein beetje vet en straks kom de zomer dus lekker die bikini ff aan : :Smile: ,maar leen sommering mensen kan door ziek niets aan doen dat ze dik zijn en anderen eten veel te veel ongezond dan zegt ik ook proberen daar wat aan te doen dis ook beter voor het hart .maar denk je dat mariejte hier langs komen :P misschien hoort wij het wel een keer en ja je zie het goed sta aan de top ,en dacht 1062 gelezen ppfffffff wat een fan hebben wij ,nou leen ben weer blij dat je weer ff langgewenst ,peet maken ze een beetje zorg net dus lezen weer en ga ik beter oplet 8) of je al gewest ben op die forum doei Ocanne

----------


## leen

hoop dat het wat word dat huis musketier ocanne en wat betreft belgie is lekker rustig wonen beter als in nl toch maar kan je daar dan zomaar een huis krijgen zonder wachtlijsten en inschrijvingen hier zijn er wachtlijsten waar je niet lekker van word heeft allemaal te maken met overbevolking in nl zou ik daar geen bloemenwinkel kunnen begin dan doe ik ze hier weg en begin daar maar dat is een risico hier heb ik mijn klantenkring dat gaat al 10 jaar goed maar zou het toch wel spannend vinden om ergens anders te begin en een nw uitdaging aan te gaan hoe gaat het met je hond al in bad gedaan inveband met die verf maar waarom verf als je toch weg gaat uit je huis ga je horen gr leen  :Wink:

----------


## Peet

: :Smile:  Oh, gelukkig ben je er weer Leen. 

Ik maakte me inderdaad al zorgen. Wou al bijna spoorloos of tros vermist inschakelen. ;D Maar da,s dus nie nodig.

O maar wat jij allemaal over dat vrouwtje die M.... zal ik maar zeggen durft te roepen! Zit ze je zo dwars dan? Maar Leen, dan zit jij ook al een tijdje op dit forum want ik dacht dat ik dat ook al eens eerder over haar gelezen had, maar dat is al een tijd terug toch? Maar het kan inderdaad met een ziekte te maken hebben zoals Ocanne ook zei. Maargoed, ik bemoei me eige hier maar nie mee!

Ik ben net 2 kilo afgevallen door alleen maar water op mijn werk te drinken en zoetjes in de thee en koffie in plaats van suiker te doen. Ik ben nu 54 kilo.  :Embarrassment: 

En over dat mobieltje, ik heb op het internet al navraag gedaan en alleen Vodafoon en KPN, daar komen de smsjes in Frankrijk van aan. Mijn zoon heeft nl. geen Nederlandse aanbieder maar een Franse. Ik had 02 en die doet het niet meer. Vorig jaar nog wel. Nu ik wacht wel ff af wat Dutchtone mij van de week te melden heeft, en anders ga ik terug naar die winkel.

En jij gaat dus binnenkort kuren voor je body? Let je wel op dat je je eige niet opblaast dan? ;D Of ga je lekker naar zo, n kuuroord? Kan je haar meenemen. Je weet wel? ;D
Nu Leen, jij moet gewoon doen wat jij mooi vind en waarmee jij lekker in je vel zit. Ik hou d,r maar weer mee op anders raakt het inkt op. Ik moet Ocanne ook nog ff schrijven.
Groetjes dan van mij weer hè! Peet-An. Wel d,r bij blijven hoor! Afz. MUSKI

----------


## leen

ocanne ik bedoelde netwerk van debitel weet je mobiel tel niet debiel ;D ;D wel leuk een debiel netwerk ;D is weer wat anders

----------


## leen

hoi an musketier 54 kg is niet veel toch hoef je niet te lijnen toch maar welke ziekte word je dik dan als je weinig eet dan val je af nee je hebt het zelf in de hand en ik vind mollig ook niet lelijk maar zeg het meer om te pest en je had geloof ik een abonnement afgesloten op die dutc als je dan nog niet kan sms dan ben je er lekker mee : :Smile: maar je hoord van ocanne ze is vast van plan te verhuizen nou grote stap hoor vind ik maar je moet doen wat je gelukkig maakt toch ik ga wat meer julli volgen als je er een tijdje uit bent dan volg je het zo goed niet meer leuk om weer wat te horen van julli peet ga julli horen gr leen  :Big Grin:  ;D  :Wink:

----------


## Peet

Hoi Ocanne. 
Nou zeg, het kan niet op hè? Nu je bent wel in beeld dan met al die aanbiedingen in huizen. Nou ja, kan je lekker kiezen. En ik zou zeker een heel kort rokje aandoen en pushup bh dan kan jou niks meer gebeuren! ;D Krijg je mischien wel een mooie villa voor weinig geld!

O ja en morgen gaan ook de hechtingen uit je wondje bij het oog? Nou meid, sterkte ermee. Gelukkig heeft Leen zich ook weer gemeld hè? We hadden gelijk hè, hij had het zo druk om alles weer te lezen! Maarja, wij hebben ook veel meer tijd dan hij, maar als jij dan gaat verhuizen en weer gaat werken heb je ook niet zoveel tijd meer. 

Ach dan gaan we gewoon s,avonds ff tijd vrij maken om elkaar op de hoogte te houden toch? O ja, en over mijn nieuwe mobiel dat is er èèn met een All Inn Abonnement dat wil zeggen, ik betaal 20 euro per maand en kan dan voor dat bedrag ook bellen en smsen. Voor zover dat lukt naar het buitenland. Hier in Nederland gaat het wel maar naar SFR, ho maar! K..ding!!!! Maar laat ik me er inderdaad maar niet over opwinden want dat is zeker slecht voor je hart. En dat moeten we niet meer hebben toch?

Ik ga weer, ff koffie drinken en ik lees dan wel weer. :P  :Wink: 
Peet-An

----------


## leen

ik leen beloof hierbij niet m ... meer te pest ... als ze weer wat doms zegt reageer ik er niet meer op ;D hand op mn hard en ...hand in het vuur ....op de spreuk 1 voor allen allen voor 1 .................................................. ............. onder teken 1 ..van de musketiers ;D

----------


## leen

fijne vent die leen ;D wereldgozer ;D

----------


## ocanne

mustik leen
ben maar ff weg en jullie heb al gepost nou mijn berichten blijf zo anders moet ik het weer veranderen lezen ik zo weer en kom straks maar weer ;D ;D

ja had ik dat ook begrepen hoor over dat netwerk debitel maar in de eerst estantie dacht ik netwerk debiel ,klop toch wel kijk maar na peet de mobieltje ,ik heb ook vodo abonnee en soms kaart maar heb geen problemen hier mee met berichten na buitenland met die kaart van KPN ff opwaardeer en hopla berichten weg He peet .
in België is wat makkelijk om te huur je hoef niet altijd inschrijven ook van huur van 400 of 500 Eu je moet wel later als je daar blijf je inschrijf bij gemengde net als hier in NL maar daar zijn ze wel wat soepel ,zelf de auto met NL kenteken kan mee met de verhuizing voor paar euro ,straks heb ik als Française die gevonden in NL en later in België ook weer een Belgisch kenteken poe poe ingewikkeld He leen .maar dat hier zo lang duur voor dat je een his krijg weet ik ook ben al achter gekomen wacht al zo lang,en toeval kan ik ook woensdag ergens ga kijken straks mischien een huis belgie en een huis nederland ..........
zo over dat verf leen was allen een stuk aanrecht van hout van de keuken wat een brand vlek en die degenen die mij huizen overneem geeft een leuk bedrag wil wel dat het net uitzin toch en dan kan de opzicht als hij kom kijken niet ga zeur daar over .maar het hondje is nog niet gewassen ja ja ik weet het ppfffffff maar moet nu twee keer na België morgen voor het huis en woensdag had ik een anderen afspraken dus ben weer lekker op de weg.
zo zie je lang verhaal maar dan ben je weer op de hoogste ok doei doei leen.

----------


## Peet

;D ;D O die Leen hè!!!!!!!!!

Ie ben ook nie wies hè, zouden ze hier zeggen. Je bent ook maf hoor! Ik denk als wij een avond met jou zouden gaan stappen, dat iedereen nog er over praat.
Lachuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhh 
èèn van de musketiers weet weer nie welke? Ze kan altijd nog terecht op onze website van pe oc le.
Kga weer Peet-An

----------


## leen

oja peet an ik ben nu elke dag een uur of 2 bezich met traine heb ook hier thuis een kettler bank en alle gewichte een boks bal zandzak nu ben bezich met zware gewichten en sta nu al aardig strak bij mij telt mn armen schouders daar steek ik bijna al mn tijd in dat maakt indruk dus een body bulder word ik niet die traine elke spier ook de benen en buik dat kost teveel tijd maar borst arme en schouders is wel belang en die kuur geeft me in de zomer juist dat beetje extra dan groei je in 2maand waar je normaal een paar jaar voor nodig hebt maar ga weer aan de gewichten gr leen

----------


## leen

leeste je berich ja ben prettig gestoort hooooooooooooooooooooooooooi gr leen  :Wink:

----------


## ocanne

hahahahah ;D ;Dpeet ,leen stuur aan hem zelf berichten en nu weer gemeld dus dis opsporing hoef niet meer ,een villa nou nou wel lekker zegt maar die pushup hoef niet ben geen lola ferarie ;D maar zit wel goed .ja bedank peet lekker morgen ga ik beter zien ,maar ook straks als ik weer ga werk enzo heb een laptop bij mij dus tussendoor ff spiek op die forum ,stop ik wel even met die auto wil wel bij blijf hoor kijk na leen hij weet soms niet meer wat we over heb hiero :P,nou doe ik niet .heb al gezegd maken je niet druk dis maar een mobiel beetje debiel dat het zo gegaan maar ja omdat je nu een contract heb ,hoop ik niet dat je hier aan vast zit ,jammer anders wat ik met jou mee gegaan daar met mij zij ze nog niet klaar met zo is ben ik echt vel ,maar zal wel goed kom
dus kalm aan peet ,ik typen me eigen gek vandaag okidokie Ocanne ben weer te laat zie ik  :Frown:

----------


## ocanne

was net ff bij annabol zeker lacht hahahaaha ;D zag weer een bekenden wie zal dat nou zij ;D
kijk uit met die gewichten leen straks ga ik je jeroem noemen ;D

----------


## ocanne

;D ;D
 :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:  : :Smile:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink: 


armen van leen met spier

----------


## Peet

: :Smile:  Ik wil je niet storen bij je training maar wou toch ff vermelden dat wij ook zo,n Ketler geval op de zolder hebben staan. Was nog van mijn zoon, maar mijn man traint er iedere ochtend een tijdje op. En ik hoef ook niet af te vallen maar ik moet wel een beetje opletten met wat ik eet en drink. Komt denk ik door de hormonen. Vroeger kon ik eten wat ik wou maar nu niet meer dus.

Gaat lekker verder met je training maar sla niet te hard tegen die zak hoor! ;D ;D :P
Tjuuuuuuuuuus gr. Peet-An

----------


## ocanne

nou peet ik ben nu iets wat kg angekomen maar dat kom van het niets doen en achter die pc heb een betje dik kont gekregen > :Frown: ,maar doe nu ff een diet ga goed .
maar heuhhhhh wel zak bedoel je peet ;D : :Smile:

----------


## Peet

:Big Grin:  Bonsoir Ocanne.

Ik heb ook al blauwe vingers van het typen. Hihihi. Maarja, we zijn ook weer met z,n drieen hè! O, dus zonder pushup gaat ook wel lukken? Gooi dan je charmes maar in de strijd. En ik zal zeker wel ff tekeer gaan daar in die telefoonwinkel hoor! Wat dacht jij dan? Ik laat me niet belazeren!

En anders zeg ik wel ff dat ik dan mijn cybervriendin erbij zal halen. Zijn ze nou helemaal gek geworden? ;D En wat dacht je als ik ook Leen erbij roep? Onze Hulk!!!! ;D Dan dimmen ze wel ff.

Okè dan ik heb alweer een droge keel dus ga maar weer ff een kopje koffie drinken. Santè hè?
Ik ga je weer lezen. Gr en bonjour en au revoir. Peet-An.

----------


## Peet

:Wink:  Nog ff dan. Ik bedoel die zandzak of boksbal van Leen waar die tegen aan staat te slaan bij zijn training. Weet je wel? :P ;D

 :Smile:   :Wink:  Peet-An

----------


## ocanne

peet wist niet dat je een drog keel krijg van het typen ;D
maar zegt maar daar bij die debiel foon dat je die mobiel expres heb gekoort omdat je zoon in parijs wonnen en darrom die berichten want bellen is te duur ,niet te lang wacht daar mee .ze heb daar bij dus debiel foon altijd een woord klaar dat weet je peet zet hem op dan morgen . > :Frown: 
hooooooo die zak bedoel je :P,zie net te denken morgen sta mischien een eigenares voor mij neus in plats van een man lol ;D.pufff pufff puuff puuff ja hoor daar kom leen aan is klaar met ze training ;D ;D.Cu Ocanne

----------


## Peet

:Big Grin:  Morge Ocanne!

Ik zag dat je nog online was op dit forum dus dacht, gauw nog ff een briefie typen voodat ze weg gaat vandaag. Ik wens je veel succes met alles vandaag.

En over mijn debieltje, ik heb gister al kontakt met die lui gehad maar ze zouden het ff voor mij nagaan en dan belden ze van de week mij terug. Dus als ik vrijdag nog niks gehoord heb, ga ik naar de winkel waar ik het gekocht terug.

Nu ik wacht wel weer op jou berichtjes hoe het vandaag allemaal met jou afgelopen is. En sterkte in het ziekenhuis hoor! Niet huilen hoor! :'( ;D
Straks kan je alles weer heel goed zien. : :Smile:  
Groetjes dan en ik lees wel weer dan. Gr. Peet-An

----------


## leen

god zag op de planeet aarde een knap ventje lopen keek en zag dat het zn vriend ;D leen was en zag dat ie wat moois geschapen had hij was trots wat ie gemaakt had en hij zag dat het goed was en hij was gelukkig ;D

----------


## leen

wat een hooooooog moetttttt

----------


## leen

hoooooi musketierssssssssssss gaat ie met mij goed vrolijk als alfred kwak en zonder pilletje en een dikke kont is niet zo erg ocanne juist lekker en peet misschien ik samen met je man aan de gewichte samen anabolen vreten en vrienden voor het leven ;Dik heb er zin in vandaag als ik vrij ben altijd vrolijk werke bah lekker leven dat is het goed maar ja ik speel met alles mee lukt niet zal moeten werken tot ik 65 ben denk ik geen leuke gedachte maar was je zoon ook aan de training dan peet of gewoon een beetje traine ben net terug uit haarlem winkele en gelijk handel gehaalt kwam toch langs aalsmeer maar vrouwen zijn altijd wel erg bezig met hun gewicht terwijl een beetje vet op dij en heupen en dikke kont juist wel mooi is erg vrouwelijk maar dat zal ook wel verschille van man tot man mijn broer valt weer op heeeeeel mager vind ik niks hoor maar dat geld ook weer te dik is ook niet mooi maar vind julli wel gezel en top en we ggggggaaaaaan gewoon door toch gr leen

----------


## lee

geinig knakkertje die leen mensevriend

----------


## leen

raar dat niemand zich mengt in onze berichten we zijn net remie aleen op deze planeet raar maar waar ??? hij word toch zat bezocht dit forem kijk maar naar de aantal keer gelezen maar effe over waar het iegelijk om ging drugs xtc ik ben van plan om het voorlopig te laten wat het is kreeg vandaag een belletje van kennise die zaterdag een feestje geven en dan weet ik dat er eind avond geslikt gaat worden dus ik ga niet heb er wel zin in maar dan zou ik iets doen wat ik voorlopig niet zou doen en er naar toe gaan en niet slik dat werkt niet je moet er maar eens bij gaan zitten met je nuchtere kop dan heb je het ook niet naar je zin ze zegge leen wat ben je saai geen pillitje maar ja je kan niet altijd gezel zijn toch

----------


## leen

zo zie je maar musketiers ben er weer helemaal bij ga julli horen toch zit hier met een beetje keihard trance nr op de buren zullen wel weer blij met me zijn nou ja l . b god houd van me dat hebben julli gelezen toch ;D  :Wink: t

----------


## Peet

;D O jeetje Leen ,je was wel weer aan de gang op dit forum hè? Je hebt zowat op alle onderwerpen gereageerd. Op de sperma op de anaalbolen en weet ik al niet wat? Ja Leen, ik lees ze allemaal. ;D

Tuurlijk houd God van jou en ook van mij en zo ook van alle mensen. Jij bent een toffe gozer Leen! Jij krijgt vast een gouden stoel in de hemel! Maar je had beloofd met je hand op je hart dat je haar nie meer zou plagen! Je kan het niet laten hè?  :Big Grin: 

Nou Leen mijn zoon had die Kettlerbank ooit eens van iemand overgenomen en heeft er een blauwe maandag op getraint, daarna ook niet meer. Nu, zoals ik al zei, traint mijn man ermee om een beetje conditie te houden. Niet echt fanatiek hoor! Mijn zoon was en is bezeten van basketball. Ocanne heb ik ook nog niet gezien vandaag maarja die heb het druk met die knappe dokters en grootgrondbezitters. ;D Ze is d,r maar druk mee hoor! Maar ik hoop ook voor haar dat het wat word met dat andere huisje.

Zo Leen, ik heb mijn zegje weer gedaan en ik lees wel weer van jou en/of Ocanne.
Groetjes weer van Peet-An. Enne.. niet meer plagen hoor!  :Wink:

----------


## ocanne

Helloooooooooo msuketier  :Big Grin: 

ben de weer ,ppffff net thuis wil allem me ff melden ,
ga erst die berichten lezen en kom terug .
zo leen heb ook niet stil gestaan hiero ;D
tot zo Ocanne : :Smile:

----------


## Peet

: :Smile:  O gelukkig.  :Wink:  Gr. van Peet-An.

----------


## ocanne

re - bonsoir peet en leen  :Big Grin: 

hoe gat het met jullie !!
was leen ook in die sperma zak ;D ,heb ook alles zit te lezen hohoho leen toch . ;D ;D
nou ik had zeker een leuk dokter : :Smile: ,alles was goed nu over 3 manden terug voor de controle .
ben dus nog na dat huis gewest was zo leuk huis maar pech pindakas was net verhuurd ze kon mij niet bereken via mobiel ook debiel natuurlijk geluk had ik een lang broek aangetrokken ;D ,acht ben darna na kennis gewest op bezoek was lang geleden dus niet voor niets ,maar had geen contact lens en mag nog niet moet paar dagen wacht ,dus op de terug weg ging ik richting Brussel in plats van NL ;D 8)ppffffffff wel lacht ,maar heb toch mij huis gevonden .
zie dat leen weer de forum vol heb gedaan in zei eentje  :Big Grin:  .hoor en zie weer van jullie bonsoir peet en leen Gr Ocanne

----------


## ocanne

: :Smile:  wat vergeten 

leen heb niet zo dik kont hoor ;D ,mij taille 36 genoeg heup ,allen het kontje acht ben nu aan lijn dus straks weg kontje ;D .anders ga ik met je samen trainen ;D ;D ;D

----------


## ocanne

het reccord 202 ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D nu 300  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Peet

:Big Grin: Bonsoir Ocanne.

Nu, voor dat ik zo naar boven gaat om daar nog ff tv te kijken (andere zender is voetbal) ga ik je nog ff mailen.
Wat jammer dan voor je van dat huisje. Maar je ken toch wel weer verder kijken? Ach, en je hebt nu toch nog een dak boven je hoofd? Maar het is wel jammer voor je hoor!

Ja hè, Leen heeft wel weer z,n best gedaan hè? Wel lachuh hoor! Wat fijn ook dat het met je oog ook allemaal goed is. Kun je alles weer goed zien al is het dan nog zonder kontaktlens! : :Smile: 

Ik ben ook al terug geweest voor mijn mobiel maar ook helaas net als bij jou, pindakaas. Ik heb dat kontrakt voor een jaar getekent en kan er niet zomaar vanaf. Ze vond het heel vervelend voor mij en heeft ook nog waar ik bij was de servicedesk van Dutchtone gebeld, maar die wisten het ook niet zo goed. Waarschijnlijk is het tijdelijk dat er geen sms bereik met SFR is. Dus ik ben weer mooi genaaid en misleid.

Ik heb ook al een boos mailtje naar Dutchtone gestuurd en gezegt dat ik me zwaar misleid voel dan, door hun en door die telecomwinkel. Maargoed, het zij zo en ga me er maar verder maar niet over opwinden. Ik heb nog wel een mobieltje en dan doe ik daar wel een prepaid van de KPN op,dan weet ik zeker dat het wel aankomt.
Wat een gedoe hè?

Dus je hebt verder een leuke dag gehad? Even bij je kennissen langs en dan door naar Brussel? Bijna in Parijs? ;D Nu, Ocanne, ik ga zo ook maar ff mijn oogjes dicht doen en ik lees morgen dan wel weer. Welterusten en tot morgen. Groetjes van Peet-An.  :Wink:

----------


## ocanne

Bonjour peet  :Wink: 

He wat verveel nou van je mobiel maar ik dacht al omdat je een contract heb dat een beetje moeilijk is ,je kan beter dat 1602 en tele 2 preselect is veel goedkopen bellen ook in het buitenlands dan KPN .
die kan je bekijk op het internet www.tele2.nl .
maar ga je jou niet opwinden van dat mobiel ,peet .  :Smile: 

He he ben niet na Brussel hoor gewest maar omdat ik niet zo goed kon zien zonder lens rijd ik die richting ;D ;D ,maar moest na Nederland weer terug ,dat was een beetje kloot ,en vandaag ga ik weer na België ,met een vriendin je weet wel die zo ziek is en nog een kennis maar geluk hoef ik niet te rijden :P ,lekker relax dus .moet eigelijk ook nog na huizen kijken maar doe ik wel morgen van NL had ik berichten van gekregen ,zie wel wat het allemaal is je weet het nooit ,na België kan ik altijd verhuizen .maar moet wel snel gebuurd wil in de zomer toch na Spanje voor paar manden ,lekker genieten van de zon en ook wat werk daar met een vriendin ,ik ben weer druk bezig en daar is maar goed ook ,zit lekker in mij vel ;D de last tijden dus toch weer goed nieuw tussendoor.moet nu wel opschiet 
peet hoop dat je een lekker dag heb en hoor je later wel groetjes van Moi Ocanne  :Big Grin:

----------


## leen

hoiii kan voor jullie ook niks verborgen houden gebruik nickname hoe sporen jullie me op dan kan het nooit laten effe pest ;D peet ja dat contracht heb je voor een jaar afgesloten daar zit je aan vast zorg wel dat je hem 3maand voor de afloop datum opzegt anders loopt ie gewoon door en doe het aangetekent ben er ook verschilende keer mee de mist ingegaan neem debitel ik hed eerst telfort toen ging ik met vakansie naar de maladiven supermooi maar hadden gezegt dat ik daar kon bel en andere jonge had debitel kon wel gewoon bel en dat zie je van veel mensen kopen een halterbank en trimfiets enzv en dan gebruiken ze hem niet kost toch nog aardig wat fitnis spul en gewichten maar ik ga minder pest julli hebben me toch door ik kan niks verborgen houden voor julli hoe kan dat dan snap dat niet ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ga weer rijden wel stil nu hoor maar heb weer verse handel bijgehaald gister planten nu bloem waren duur trouwens inkoop maar ga julli er niet mee vervelen gr leen  :Wink:

----------


## leen

effe snel nog peet hoe ??? weet je hoe ik dat ben elkekeer inspekteur peet  :Wink:

----------


## leen

hoe hoe hoe hoe ???

----------


## Peet

;D ??? ??? Ja hoe hè?

Nu Leen,da,s voor mij niet zo moeilijk. Ik herken gewoon jou schrijfstijl en manier van praten. En volgens mij ken ik je achteraf ook al wat langer van dit forum dacht ik. Toen al eens over kaal worden of zoiets. Toen gaf Marie daar ook eens commentaar op en toen schreef jij volgens mij dan ook al iets lelijks terug. Ik meen me dat te herinneren hoor! ;D ;D Weet dat natuurlijk niet zeker!

Het oude forum had er toen eens een tijdje uit gelegen en daar stond toen ook al het èèn ander op. Ik kijk nu zo,n maand of 3 op dit forum, misschien al wel langer, maar dat weet ik niet meer precies. (komt door de medicijnen!) ;D Maar ik lees ook bijna alles en zodoende kwam ik ook met jullie in kontakt. Hopenlijk vind je dat niet erg nu? :-[

Want jullie zijn wel mijn vrienden geworden en dat doe je toch niet met iedereen. De rest lees ik wel, maar reageer er niet op. Alleen als ik denk,o dat is weer van Leen. Bv. Over die nicotine aanslag? Of was jij dat niet die zei, ik heb als een ketter gerookt en heb er geen last van? Dan vergis ik me. ??? :P

En Leen over dat mobieltje, ik heb vanmorgen een e-mail van Dutchtone gehad, dat het wel mogelijk moet zijn en dat ik anders weer ff kontakt moest opnemen met de klantenservice. Ach, ik zie wel. Ga straks eerst lekker met de collega,s uit eten. NU Leen, je bent weer helemaal bij wat mij betreft dan. Groetjes en au revoir. Peet-An.

----------


## ocanne

BOnsoir peet en leen  :Wink: 

weer later thuis maar was best gezellig vandaag ,morgen lekker rust thuis ben nu al 2 dagen op pad ben nier meer gewend .  :Embarrassment: 
misschien krijg je een anderen mobiel hoop voor jou ,maar moet je wel blijf bellen bij de duch peet
ik voor mij was de eerst keer hier op deze forum ,maar net als jij erkend ik leen ,ja hij heb een special manier van schrijf He :P
maar we heb je door leen ;D,ik kijk nu pas op anderen forum weet dat leen soms ff zit te pest daar lacht ,en soms wel apart nik nam. ;D
maar zie dat je ook leuk dag heb gehad peet met die collega ,dis ook best leuk .ga weer lezen van jullie groetjes van Ocanne 
bonsoir  :Wink:

----------


## Peet

8) Bonjour Ocanne.

Ik kom vanmiddag nog wel ff. Moet nu zo eerst naar het werk. Tot straks oftewel; Atout à l'heure.

Au revoir. Groetjes van Peet-An ;D  :Wink:

----------


## ocanne

8) Bonjour Peet 

Atout a l heure ;D  :Wink:  Oc

----------


## Peet

:Smile:  Hoi Ocanne.

Hier ben ik dan weer ff. Ik was weer lekker ff naar de stad geweest. Nou Ocanne ik krijg denk ik geen ander mobiel maar dat hoeft ook niet, maar ik wou van die Dutchtone af, maar dat kan dus nog niet. Ik heb wel een mail van hun gehad dat het moet kunnen smsen naar Parijs en dat ik anders weer kontakt met de klantenservice moest opnemen. Maar dat heb ik ook al 2 x keer gedaan, dus stuur ik gewoon weer een reply op hun mail. Nee joh, dat toestel vind ik wel fijn, een Nokia 3310, lekker simpel ding.

Maar Ocanne, als je dan naar Spanje gaat,waar ga je dan heen als ik vragen mag? Wij gaan normaal ook altijd 2x per jaar naar Spanje maar nu dus voor het eerst in mei een keer naar Turkije. Kijken maar, hoe of dat bevalt. Maar Spanje is altijd leuk. Ik voel mij daar ook altijd thuis. Net of ik er in een vorig leven gewoont heb! Wij zijn al bijna alle costa,s en de eilanden geweest. Heerlijk!

Dus jij had het ook wel gezien van Leen? Wat een grappige kerel is het hè? Moet altijd zo om zijn schrijven lachen. Ik haal hem er zo tussenuit. Hij maar vragen, hoe dan? ??? Ja??????????? Nu, Ocanne,ik ga ff eten, ik zie je wel weer op dit net hè?
Groetjes Peet-An  :Wink:

----------


## ocanne

Bonsoir Peet  :Smile: 

ja dacht ik al van je mobiel je heb een contract van een jaar  :Frown:  ,maar als hij het niet doet is bal toch ,misschien heb je niet gezien mij anderen berichten met www.tele2.nl je kan ook je zoon bellen op zijn mobiel is echt goedkoper ik zelf bellen veel na Spanje en België ook mobiel moet ik betaal je ga lacht 1 euro 87cent voor een mand gespreken ,dus proberen dat maar eens kan je elke dag met je zon lekker klets . : :Smile: 

ben ook zelf gek van Spanje ben vaker na palma ,grand canaria en nu is het baleares ,dus je ga lekker na Turkije ja ben zelf daar nog nooit gewest hoor ik het wel van jou als het wat is dan .

Ja over leen zag ik ook dat hij het was ,moet ik ook om hem lacht . ;D ;D
bon appetit maar denk wel dat je al klaar ben met eten als je deze berichten ga lezen .dus misschien tot later Gr ocann  :Wink:

----------


## leen

hio peet en ocanne nee ik heb nooit iets gezegt over aanslag van shag was ik niet leesde dit forem vooral over kaal worden en middelen daar tegen ik zit daar wel mee heb nu finastaride en saw palmetto helpt wel geen uitval meer en voor de rest heb ik 2haartransplantatsie gehad met juni nog een die word uitgevoert in dusseldorf duitsland gek mijn vader heeft een oerbos haar mijn broer ook en ik ben de lul maar heb me iege er niet bij neer gelegt en ben er een gevecht aangegaan heb ne tot nu toe 15duizend eu gekost nu juni kost het me nog eens 5000eu dus een duur gevecht maar toen ik er aan begon dacht ik ga nooit met zo een badmuts lope maar het nadeel dat er tussen elke operatsie 14maand zit omdat ze een reep huid met wortels weg snijden waardoor je hoofd huid strak komt te staan en dan moet er weer rek in je hoofd huid komen dat duurt 14 maand ik ben donker bruine ogen en donker haar dan moet je je haar na nw in plant na 14 maand laten verdikken haar tussen de transplantate zetten bij blond haar is dat ,minder je kan beter blond zijn wat dat betreft maar ik zit nu weer redelijk in me haar nog een dan goed gaat nooit meer weg weer wat gewonne toch de kaarten van de natuur opnieuw schudden ik zat er heel erg mee vroeger vind het lelijk keek in de spiegel en zag iemand waar ik me eige aan stoorde en de een maakt er geen probleem van en vind het best ik kon dat niet maar zo kwam ik op deze forem en ik heb alleen daar op gereageert en toen kwam ik bij ocanne en toen ging ik met haar praten omdat ik ook die xtc gebruikt en toen kwam jij erbij en toen ginge we lekker catten en dat vind ik nog steeds top gezel ga julli horen gr leen

----------


## Peet

:Smile:  Hoi Leen.

Wat tof van je dat je weer ff online was. Dan had ik wel een beetje gelijk toch over dat kaal zijn? Dus, ik ken jou eigenlijk al veel langer dan, maar jij mij niet. ;D ;D

Maar Leen, ik kan het best wel begrijpen van jou hoor! Als je nog zo jong bent en je ziet dan zo langzamerhand je haar verdwijnen? Dan is het toch goed van jou dat je dat hierop zet en de ervaringen met anderen kan delen. Er zijn zat mannen die dat probleem ook hebben hoor!

Jij wilt een echt good looking mann zijn hè? Ik vind het best leuk, dat mannen aandacht aan zichzelf schenken en er goed en verzorgd uit willen zien. Alhoewel, op mijn werk zie ik ook weleens kalende mannen maar sommigen zijn best mooi om te zien hoor! Het hoort bij hun. Nu Leen, don,t worry, be happy en dat ben je toch wel? Ik ga nu ook nog ff naar die andere musketier mailen en zeg weer,adios en de groeten van Peet-An.  :Wink:

----------


## Peet

Bonsoir Ocanne.  :Big Grin: 

Leen was er ook weer ff hè? Tof van hem hè? Nu, ik heb het gelezen wat je zei over die tele 2, maar hoe kan dat dan dat je zo weinig ervoor hoeft te betalen dan? Dat wat jij zegt, kan toch niet? Echt waar? Ik ben altijd zo huiverig voor zulke bedrijven, Ik vind het net zoiets als UPC waar wij hier de kabel en internet van hebben. Als je niet oplet, sturen ze je rekeningen van hier tot Tokio is mijn ervaring.

Ik heb sinds een jaar de rekening gewoon met een acceptgirokaart om te betalen, want ze houden zo 2 of 3 x het abonnementsgeld in en dan moet je zelf naar de bank om het weer terug te krijgen.En bellen of mailen naar hun? Nou ho maar. Ze doen er niks mee. En ik ben daar niet de enige van, hoor. Er zijn zoveel klachten over hun en zo ook in het progamma van Radar over Tele 2. Ik durf het dus niet zo goed. Ach, maar iedere week mail ik met Franrijk dus da,s ook wel makkelijk. Maar ik wou ook soms wel eens ff zomaar een sms je sturen en dat gaat alleen maar met de KPN of Vodafone op een mobiel.

Heb je alweer wat gehoord over nieuwe huizen? Je zou toch ook nog wat hier in NL gaan kijken? Dus jij bent ook al vaak in Spanje geweest? Heerlijk land. Weet je Ocanne, ik ben dus bijna al overal in Spanje geweest, maar ga het liefst naar Malgrat de Mar. Vinden we zo gezellig! De ene keer met de bus en soms ook wel met het vliegtuig en altijd in een hotel. Lekker je eigen laten verwennen hoor! Lekker helemaal niks doen. Heerlijk!

O jee, wat een lange weer hè? Straks zitten we aan het plafond of limiet en worden we er mooi van afgegooid! Gaan we gewoon op iets anders verder toch? Hi hi hi!!!
Au revoir en ik lees weer graag. Gr. Peet-An  :Wink:  8)


PS. Ken je met Tele 2 ook mobiel bellen, smsen naar de Franse telecom aanbieder SFR dan? Ik lees het wel weer dan!

----------


## ocanne

Hoi leen  :Smile: 

trek je niet van aan hoor leen die forum is om wat problemen uit te wissel ,ik allen zag je nam ben ga kijken meer niet maar moest wel om lacht toen op jou antwoorden ,maar over kal ;D gesproken kan ook mooie zijn ,maar begrepen ook best dat manen hier mee zit ,maar voor vrouw is dat nog erg denk ik ,
maar nu heb je weer haar geluk ;D ,He leen houd meer van donker haar dan blond .ik zelf heb een dikke lang bos haar maar ik kal was ,hab ik ook alles voor over net als jij hoor .groetjes Ocanne  :Wink:

----------


## ocanne

Bonsoir Peet.  :Smile: 

dis echt waar doe ik al lang hoor van dat tele2 ,je krijg een specificatie van hun ,ook de date ,de nummer ,en de tijd dat je gebeld dus niet van KPN ik bellen vaker na buitland dus voor mij is het goedkopen dan bij KPN ,en met dat tele 2 heb ik geen problemen allen omdat ik adsl heb dus een contract met die KPN moet ik zelf het nummer van tele 2 intoets als ik na buitenland wil bellen maar dis niet erg  :Wink: ,straks als ik verhuizen en toch een huis in NL heb nemen ik de kabel dan ben ik hellemaal van af van KPN ;D want die zij ook erg hoor niet allen de ducht .ik bellen wel na mobiel nummer in buitenlands mag ik denk wel dat je ook met je mobiel kan doen via tele2 preselect het dat ,anders kijk je ff op de site die ik al gaf .

Nee nog niets gehoord van huizen > :Frown: ,ze belooft ook van alles hiero maar zie niets woord ik hier moe van .maar denk dat ik ff maandag daar ff wat ga zegt ,ben buitenland maar geen debiel He ;D .dus woord weer lacht .moet zo veel regelen nog als ik na Spanje wil maar ja ik wil ook alles te gelijk ook . : :Smile:  ;D
Spanje ja daar heb je te mest geen stres zegt ,zon,strand,lekker eten en siësta maar ook fiesta hahahaha,ben toen met de auto gegaan en dat wil ik dit jaar weer doen was een leuk ervaring .  :Big Grin: 
voor mij ook een lang dus ook bonsoir en le grand bonjour d Ocanne .  :Wink:

----------


## Peet

:Big Grin:  Hoi nog weer ff Ocanne.

Voor het naar bed gaan ff nog schrijven. Ik ga zo ook nog ff op die website kijken van tele 2. Wie weet? 
Jij was dus met auto naar Spanje geweest? Vind ik dan wel goed van je hoor want het is best een eind rijden. Wij hebben dat nog nooit gedaan maar dat komt ook wel omdat mijn man medicijnen gebruikt voor diabetes type 2, en dan kan ie niet zolang achter het stuur. Hier in NL, die afstanden gaat nog wel.

Maar ik vind het met de bus ook wel relaxt. Meestal gaan we ook met grote groep. Een paar jaar geleden waren we met z,n 18 met de bus naar Benidorm. Nou dat was lachuh hoor! Maar wat een pokke eind was dat. Dat dus nooit meer. Dan maar met het vliegtuig of met de bus tot aan Salou. Vorig jaar waren we nog naar El Arenal (Mallorca) geweest en naar Pineda de Mar. O ja en naar Lloret de Mar ook nog.

Nu, ik ga maar weer. Hè Ocanne, als dit vol te wordt en we moeten eraf, gaan we gewoon met de anaalbolus van Leen weer mee doen toch? ;D O ja, ik bedoel natuurlijk annabolen.  :Wink: 
Welterusten dan maar. Jij gaat zeker nog lang niet naar bed hè? Okè dan, ik lees denk ik morgen wel weer toch?
Groetjes Peet-An.

----------


## ocanne

bonsoir peet en leen  :Smile: 

zal ik maar zeg tegen jou bonne nuit et a demain ,maar we gewoon door hoor hiero ;D,toch .in el arenal was lang geleden ben ik ook daar gewest was ook leuk ,toen ik met de auto ben gewest na baleares heb dat niet in een keer gedaan ,had een hotel genomen en de anderen dag weer verder allen is best vermoed dat hele rit te doen maar wel mooie ,en daar in spanje had ik mij auto kon overal na toe . ;D
nu ben ik ook weer van plan met de auto te ga natuurlijk ga mij hond ook mee ,dan blijf ik daar voor paar manden ,dus dat is te doen en heb geen hast .

over tele 2 zal ik maar zegt proberen het zal je zien dat het echt goedkopen is denk dan dat je elke dag jou zoon ga bellen : :Smile: dus zal ik nu maar zegt tot morgen groetjes Ocanne  :Big Grin:

----------


## ocanne

Hallo leen  :Wink: 

deze is voor jou mischien heb je hier wat aan zag dat toeval op internet ,maar die plats ik hier niet bij die anabole ok moet je daar ff kijken www.angelfire.com/ab/ergo/labtest8.
mischien lukt het je niet maar zoek ik wel de goed site darvan .
groetjes Ocanne.  :Wink:

----------


## leen

hio musketiers  :Wink:  wat peet zij over het wel of niet staan van en dunnend haar ik denk dat het tussen je oren zit tegen mij zijden ze ook van het staat je goed scheer de rest weg maar ik vind dan krijg ik echt zo een aso kop en ik vind het maar niks kalig zijn worden dat is een gevoel die ik niet onder worden kan brenge wel is het dat ik het vroeger erger vond als nu dat kan ook komen dat het nu steeds meer word en niet minder maar ja nog een keertje onder het mes geen pretje trouwes reclame word het gedaan als een feestje maar dat is het niet na operatsie heb je zwelling op je hele gezicht net of je inelkaar bent geslagen ongeveer5 dagen blijft dat zo en neemt langzaam af heb ik er wel voor over mijn vriendin vind het geen probleem maar staat er wel achter maar ik doe het voor mn eige ze is ook al die keren meegeweest in de kliniek ben je 2dagen 3de dag word je terug gebracht je word ook opgehaalt van huis als je dat wilt het is dezelfde bedrijf waar gerard joling en barney zijn geholpen en jeroen smits je weet wel van die tel spelletjes : :Smile:  en ocanne heb dat aangeklikt maar begrijp niet wat hun doen hoor ik nog wel van je en voor een vrouw is het erg kaal maar voor een man ook als je er een beetje uit wil blijven zien toch maakt je oud zo een badmuts gewoon een beetje mooi oud worden en ik heb geen rimpels maar als ik die zou krijgen voor dat ik heeeeeel oud ben laat ik die ook weghalen maar dat probleem heb ik niet geluk en dat andere ben ik bijna uit en dan me rest van me leven met haar beter :amen  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  maar ga weer aan de slag ga juli horen toch gr leen

----------


## Peet

:Smile:  Hallo Leen.
Leuk dat je er weer was vandaag. Ja, tuurlijk Leen, het is precies wat jij zegt, het zit meestal tussen de oren. Maar als jij dat als een probleem ervaart, moet je doen wat er mogelijk is toch? Ik vind het trouwens heel wat, wat jij er allemaal voor over hebt. Maar als het helpt en je hebt er dan ook nog het geld voor? Gewoon doen dan!

En ook over die anabolen, zag ik dat je alweer goeie reacties hebt gehad en dat zijn dus van die dingen waar Ocanne en ik denk ik weinig verstand hebben. Maar daarom kunnen we je nog wel steunen hoor! Het is toch fijn dat er dan iemand op dit forum komt die jou dan goede tips kan geven. Kun je zoiets samen bespreken! En de èèn weet dit en de ander weet dat, en zo kan je elkaar helpen.

Nu Leen, maak er in ieder geval maar een goed weekend van en ga maar niet naar dat feestje hoor want je kunt nu niet alles tegelijk in nemen. Doe maar iets leuks met je vriendin ;D en de kinderen ofzo!  :Wink:  Ik ga wel weer van je lezen. Groetjes van Peet-An 8)

----------


## Peet

:Big Grin:  Bonjour Ocanne.
Wat een weertje hè? Je bent zeker ook uit geweest vandaag?Of ben je huizen wezen kijken? Nu, ik hoor wel weer toch?

Weet je Ocanne, ik zat gisteravond nog ff met m,n oude mobiel te prutsen en probeerde alsnog een smsje naar SFR en raad eens? Hij deed het zomaar weer! Ik kreeg gelijk een smsje van mijn zoon terug van hoe kan dat dan? Nu, ik hoop dat het zo blijft dan ga ik met die nieuwe alleen maar bellen. Dit was van O2 dan hè! Wat eerst niet meer ging. Nou ja? Miracle? ???

Ook heb ik via het internet info aangevraagt over tele 2 en die moeten me nog berichten. Dus wacht ik dat wel ff af. Nu, heb jij verder nog nieuws? Ik heb Leen ook nog ff geschreven en we gaan hem supporten hè?
Ik ga weer en hoop gauw weer van jou te lezen dan!
Groetjes Peet-An.

----------


## ocanne

Hoi leen  :Wink: 

ja ben ik ook ga kijk na die site die ik je had gestuurd ,dis denk ik de verkeer ;D ,kijk ik wel of ik het nog kan vinden ,ging over anabole enzo .
best interessante voor jou dan maar om het te lezen vond ik wel goed zo leer je nog iets .
had gelezen dat vier op de tien test" o in Nederlands zij vals dus over testex ,de testex elmu prolongatum 250 dus moet bevat testosteron-cypionaat;125mg/ml ook 123mg/ml is echt .ook de testosteron depot moet bevatten testosteron enantaat;250mg/ml ook testosteron enantaat ;232 mg/ml is echt .

bijv;product primosteston Depot moet bevat testosteron enantaat;250mg/ml ,hij bevat nandrolondecanoaat;16mg/ml dis zij vals
kan je een beetje volg leen ;D,zal goed kijk na die site en proberen die nog te stuur je kan het beter zelf lezen .
en mischien heb je ook hiet wat aan .groetjes van ocanne

----------


## ocanne

hallo Peet  :Wink: 

zeker lekker vandaag was vanaf 9h vanmorgen op pad al en ben nu net thuis , ben wel druk gewest de hele week nu wat rustuig die week end. : :Smile: 
zeker miracle van jou mobiel beter toch ,over tele je kreeg denk ik over twee berichten dat klop maar heb je ook adsl van KPN of kabel !!
over huizen wacht ik nu wel ff kan toch niet snel dus moet geduld hebben maar dat val niet mee met mij . : :Smile:  ;D

zag ik net over leen tuurlijk ga we hem supporten heb hem zelf een berichten gestuurd hoop dat hij hier uit kom ;D.ga ook weer verder in huis kijk ik straks weer .
heb leen toch feestje morgen dacht ik ;D : :Smile:  ;D

groetjes van Ocanne  :Wink:

----------


## Peet

:Smile:  Bonjour weer Ocanne.

Zo heb net het eten op en ga d,r weer eens lekker voor zitten. Ja ik heb ook maar gelijk van dit mooie weer geprofiteerd en heb buiten al de ramen gezeemd. Nu meid, dat was ook wel een keer nodig zeg? Had ik de hele winter nog niet gedaan. Erg hè? Lekker belangrijk ook, nou ja? ;D

Dus je was lekker de hele dag de hort op geweest? Lekker met je kindje gewandelt? Daar was het ook echt weer voor hè. En het hele weekend blijft het zo hè? Heerlijk hoor! S, nachts een beetje vriezen en overdag lekker de zon. Doe ik net of dat ik al in Spanje zit. 8) 8)

Hè maar Ocanne, wat goed van jou dat jij zoveel info voor Leen had zeg! Zal die best blij mee zijn! Vind ik echt knap van je hoor dat je dat weet te vinden op het internet!
O ja, en over tele 2 , daar heb ik al wel een bevestigingsmail van gehad en ze zouden me zo spoedig mogelijk informeren. Dus daar wacht ik nog op.

Ook ben ik nog steeds met die ducht aan het mailen over mijn klacht en nu blijkt dat het eigenlijk niet kan naar SFR smsen. Wel bellen, maar dat wist ikzelf ook al.Heb ik weer terug gemailt dat ik daar dan mooi klaar mee ben en na dat jaar NOOIT meer DT wil. Zo dan!!!!! > :Frown:  :'( Moest ik ff kwijt! ;D

Ga je weer lezen en au revoir. Grande groeten van Peet-An.

----------


## Peet

:Big Grin:  O ja Ocanne op je vraag van de KPN. Ik zit hier met de gewone telefoon wel op de KPN en en met de pc op Chello van UPC. Op de kabel dus. Geen adsl. Ik weet niet of dat hier al kan? Ga ook wel eens vragen.
Groeten weer. Peet-An. : :Smile:

----------


## ocanne

Bonsoir peet  :Big Grin: 

hahahaaha lekker belangrijk moet wel om lacht om jou .
ik hoef het niet te doen heb wij hier een glazenwasser chique He . ;D

ik zag toeval die site dacht gelijk Ho dat is wat voor leen ,via internet kan je alles vinden .
maar weet nog niet wat je heb adsl of kabel voor je pc peet .?in verband met tele 2 daarom vraag ik het .
dus die ducht debiel foon doet hij het of doet hij niet nu.
ja een jaar zit je al vast acht dis zo voorbij maar blijf mail met hun dan maken ze allemaal gek bij Ducht . ;D
volgen keer moet je overal kijken en goed alles vragen ,dan maken je een keus maar niet meer bij die ducht.
ben nu ook voorzicht met alles voor je weet ben je genept ???
moet nu ff wat mail stuur en kijk straks weer .a plus tard peet Ocanne 
8) 8) 8) ;D
zag de rest net dus als je kabel heb dis geen problemen voor tele2 ,in verbant met kpn ik zelf heb adsl dus heb een contract met kpn en kan via tele 2 bellen wel moet ik zelf het nummer intoesten van 1602 dst moet ik elke keer doen als ik na buiteland wil bellen maar je zie het wat een gezeik jij met ducht ik met kpn ,straks nemen ik de kabel ben ook van kpn af ppffff .ben nu echt weg doei peet  :Big Grin:

----------


## Peet

;D Ik ben d,r weer!!!!!!!!!!

Zo dus jij hebt een glazenwasser? Poepie sjieki dan. Komt ie ook altijd bij jou een kopje koffie drinken zeker? ;D
En over dat nieuwe mobieltje van mij, ik kan er zeker wel mee bellen, ook naar het buitenland en kan er in NL ook mee smsen maar niet naar die Franse SFR provider. En daar had ik het dus wel voor gekocht. 

En ik had al veel inlichtingen toen ik naar die telecomwinkel ging, maar zij en DT hebben mij in die winkel ervan overtuigd dat het wel kon. Maar in de praktijk dus niet. Kan je het nog volgen? Het kan dus alles, alleen niet smsen naar SFR. Ik heb in die winkel heel duidelijk gevraagt om wat het beste bij mij past en dat het van de KPN moest zijn omdat die als enige aankomt in Frankrijk, volgens mijn zoon dan en volgens het internet waar ik ook van te voren al info over heb gehad.

Nu genoeg over die debielfoon. Wordt er gek van. :P :-/ Nee hoor, ik la me nie gek maken hoor! Komt wel weer goed. Maar Ocanne, wat is beter dan dan met de pc? Op de kabel of met adsl? Wat is het verschil dan? Leg me eens uit! Ik ga wel weer een keer lezen dan. Au revoir en gr. van Peet-An.

----------

Hallo peet  :Wink: 

toch een beetje stil hier gewest ,maar ben de weer . : :Smile: 
hoop dat alles goed is.
leen ook niet meer gewest ,hoop wel dat hij die berichten lezen .
over kabel en adsl is toch een pot nat ;D ,dis net als je debiel foon ,heb ook te maken met KPN ,maar dat kan je opzoek op internet dis wat makkelijk dat ik het hier moeten uitleg . : :Smile: 
over die glazenwasser die zie ik nooit en heb ook geen koffie . ;D
heb ff druk dus kijk ik morgen weer ff .groetjes van Ocanne Bonsoir  :Wink:

----------


## Peet

:Smile:  Bonjour Ocanne.

Dat is weer ff geleden hè? Ik moet ook ff toegeven,dat ik ook niet zoveel op de pc was. Ben ook veel weg geweest met dat mooie weer. Hoe is die verder daar bij jou? En Leen is ook niet geweest. Ach ja,met dat weer gaat iedereen de hort op. Maar we blijven toch wel hè? Dan maar wat minder.Ik heb verder ook niet zoveel te melden nu, dus ik kijk wel weer als er iemand van jullie is geweest.

Au revoir en de groeten van Peet-An. 8)  :Wink:

----------

Bonjour peet  :Wink: 

met mij is alles prima goed he  :Big Grin: .
en dis zeker met dat weer ,we blijf niet achter de pc nou ja allen s avond dan ;D.
ja leen heb te druk met die bloemen denk ik . : :Smile: .
ik zelf ben erg druk druk met alles maar beter dan binnen zit toch :P.dan ga ik nu ook weer en kijk ik weer .
groetjes van Ocanne au revoir .

----------


## Peet

:Smile:  Oh, gelukkig is alles goed. Met mij ook! En ben je nog steeds zo druk,druk druk? Ja, dat kan hè met dit weertje krijg je weer energie. Maar doe je wel een beetje kallum an dan, anders raak je nog overspannen? ;D ;D ;D Moeten we weer een lijn openen! ;D  :Big Grin: 

En Leen? Die is de krokussen aan het verzorgen. Geen tijd ff nu! Maar komt wel weer toch? Okè dan, ik lees hoop ik wel weer eens wat van èèn van jullie?

Au revoir en de groeten van Peet-An.  :Wink:  ;D

----------

Hallo Peet  :Wink: 

zie dat je weer ff gewest leuk  :Big Grin:  ,maar wens niet bang ik raken niet nooit meer overspannen hoor ;D ;D ,zeker druk maar ook voor huizen en dan schiet niet op te mest hier in NL > :Frown: . mischien als ik me gek laat verklaar dan ;D : :Smile: .maar morgen ff rust .
duur mij te lang voor een huis dus denk dat ik lekker weg ga na de zoon beter dan wacht wacht he peet ,heb een goed mobiel ;D dus ze kan me overal bellen als het was is .
ja niets meer gehoord van leen mischien dat het haar te lang is gewoorden en dan zie hij die berichten niet meer ;D ;D geintje hoor leen : :Smile: .
hoor ik je wel weer peet groetjes van Ocanne  :Wink:

----------


## Peet

:Smile:  Bonsoir Ocanne

Hier ben ik ook dan weer eens ff. Nu Ocanne, als je inderdaad toch hier niks meer te zoeken hebt, zou ik als ik jou was ook naar de zon gaan hoor! Je hoeft toch voor niemand meer hier te blijven? En als jou werk enzo het ook allemaal toe laat, nou dan, mooi inpakken en wegwezen. Hondje mee! Laptop mee!

Ik ben al ook ff op het net aan het zoeken geweest, hoe ik zo voordelig mogelijk met de Pasen een weekendje naar Parijs kan. En dat lukt al wel aardig dus.

Ja die Leen, hij laat mooi niks meer van zich horen hè? Ik moest wel weer lachen om jou opmerking van dat Leen zijn lange haren misschien voor zijn ogen hangt en daarom ons niet meer ziet. ;D ;D Menen we niet hoor Leen!!!!!  :Wink:  Je weet wie het zeggen en als M....het maar niet zegt toch? Kom maar gauw weer eens het forum.

Nu Ocanne, laat ook mij ook weer eens wat van je lezen of ben je nog steeds zo druk? Ik zie wel weer dan.
Groetjes en au revour Peet-An.

----------


## leen

hello musketiertjes van me hier is ie weer die leen met dat verblindende haar ;D ben zaterdag toch naar dat feest gegaan mijn vrindin wou toch dat had ik beter niet kunnen doen toch p genomen en een zeer slechte doodziek ben ik er van geworden en al mijn kennise ook mijn zus was er ook en zwager allemaal ziek zwaar depri hoofd pijn misselijk kwam me nest niet meer uit kon niet naar veiling echt k.u.t mijn vriendin ziek dat heb je wel eens blijft iligaal troep de een doet er dit in de ander dat een soort roelette spel gevaarlijk toko s dicht ben pas woensdag weer gaan starte moest wel ben nog niet in orde heb dat wel eens meer gehad paar jaar geleden was toen 2weken van pad ik heb het nu voorlopig gehad met die troep bleee moet er niet meer aan denke ga over paar maand anab nemen dan moet je er een gezonde leefstijl op na houwen 1 soort vergif is genoeg anders gaat het niet goed met leentje zaterdag ben ik nog aan het matten geweest musketiers in leiden bij me zaak liep een junki hij werd helemaal gek brak een standaart af van een fiets die daar stond van een klant een sloeg hiermee op de ramen van winkels en schreeuwde iets over verkeert gekregen drugs niemand dee wat echt stonde hoop mensen bang toe te kijken ik liep naar buiten vroeg of ie temmes gek was geworden toen zij ie ik sla je ramen in en mij mn kop eraf nou dat heb ik maar niet afgewacht hij was een kop groter maar lag binnen 2sec tegen de grond heb hem beet gepakt en tegen de grond gegooit mn vriendin had al de polis gebeld stonde minstens 15 mense niemand dee wathad hem liever een paar goed geplaatste stoten gegeven maar je moet uitkijken wat je doet want recht in nl is krom daders worden beschermt echt een zooitje hier tuig word beschermt toen ik hem tegen de grond vast had en in bedwang hield kwame er wel mensen naar me toe die zijde van kijk uit wat je doet straks zit jij nog vast ken je nagaan hoe dat leeft bij de mensen daarom durft niemand wat te doen op straat klimaat wat door het zogenaamde recht in nl word gemaakt > :Frown: ik denk dat je nu steeds meer zo krijgt dat als je inelkaar word geramt door en groep iedereen door loopt daarom train ik je kan alleen op je eige vertrouwe ze willen een samenleving waar ieder mekaar helpt nou dan moeten ze de wet aanpassen je weet wat er toen met die jongens gebeurde die toen die dief achterna ginge ocanne jij hebt aardig gezocht op internet over anabolen he heb al er wat van gelezen maar ik gebruik allen die deca denk ik en ga er strompa injec bij kopen over maan of twee zet ik er de eerste spuit in weet niks meer ga julli horen gr leen

----------


## Peet

:Big Grin:  Hoi Leen. Musketier.

Ik had al zo mijn vermoeden dat jij WEL naar naar dat feestje was gegaan. Echt waar, daar had ik zo,n idee van en dat je daar ziek van zou zijn. Maar ik wou het niet direkt hierop zetten. Ik dacht,dit is niks voor Leen om zolang niks van zich te laten horen. Maar gelukkig ben je er weer. Nog wel een beetje ziek maar dat komt wel weer goed hoop ik voor je.
Doe het inderdaad voorlopig maar niet meer hoor! Je moet in conditie zijn voor die andere kuur.

Jeetje Leen wat vertel je nu toch allemaal weer! Wat heb jij dan nu weer meegemaakt. Erg zeg! Ja wat een tuig hè? En dat verder niemand wat doet dan hè? Onbegrijpelijk! Waar moet dat naar toe? Nu, ik hoop voor je dat dit je niet meer gebeurd want je zou er zelf wat van over houden! Wat een mentaliteit tegenwoordig!

Nu Leen, zoals je wel ziet zijn we niet zo freqent meer op het forum, maarja met dit mooie weer heb je zoveel andere dingen om te doen en dan word het vaak alleen s,avonds nog ff op pc. En Ocanne is ook ergens heel druk druk mee dus ja dan komt het er ook niet meer zo van. Maar ik blijf wel hoor al word het dan wat minder! En jij toch ook wel hè?
En ik had ook weer je berichtje voor M.... gelezen. Pestkop ben je toch hè? ;D ;D

Nou ja als je maar lol hebt in het leven toch? Moet kunnen. Ik ga nu maar weer en hoop weer snel iets te lezen van èèn van beide. Hou me op de hoogte hè? 
Groetjes weer van je musketierre Peet-An.  :Wink:  : :Smile:

----------

Heeee leentje ben je er weer eindelijk ppffff.  :Big Grin: 

net zo als pet dacht ik het dezelfde over die zaterdag ,dus niet zo goed geval dit keer en je kon ook niet werk zie je dat je die klus ook kwijt raak daardoor  :Frown: ....maar stop ff nou hier mee doe maar lekker verder met die anabool .maar hoop dat je weer beter ben 
en snel weer bloemen verkopen .hop hop hop . ;D ;D

ook vervel zegt wat het gebuurd bij jou toko ,maar leen dat weet wij al lang dat zo is je moet hier in NL je laat slaan want als je zelf is doet om jou te verdeden ben je strafbaar dis toch krom hiero  :Frown: ,de wereld verander niet zij de mensen zelf denk ik zo .
ik zelf heb in mij kofferbak van mij auto zo honkbal knuppel maar geen bal hierbij dis ook strafbar ,ben snel na de winkel gegaan heb 25 van die tennis ballen ;D gekort zegt ik tegen die agent tja ben erg sportief hoor :P ,kan nog niet een bal slaan ;D,maar wel met die stok omga als het moet ,beter niet maar als ik het moet gebruiken doe ik het ,zoals peet zei heb druk gehad maar zo als jullie zie vergeten doe ik niet musketier zijn met ze drie dus nu ff een mail voor peet groetjes van Ocanne  :Wink:

----------

hallooooo peetcoucou c est moi ;D ;D


alles ok peet !!
je dacht dezelfde als ik over leen ,maar geluk is hij de weer die leen . ;D
ja peet ik had wat druk maar kom toch altijd kijk of je er gewest ben hoor nu doe ik weer ff rustuig aan ok zal me nu wat meer melden dan of die laptop ook mee in de auto dan mis ik geen berichten .  :Wink: 

vandaag weer de hele dag op de weg ben net weer thuis ,en zag dat leen ook weer terug was heb dat verhaal hellemaal gelezen 
ook gelezen van die anderen moet wel om hem lacht die leen toch . ;D
moet ff wat mail bekijk en dan lekker na bed dis weer laat maar morgen ben ik er weer groetjes van moi Ocanne  :Wink:

----------


## leen

zo blij dat ik weer thuis ben knallende hoofd pijn wat een vergif zeg hoop dat ik er niet meer van over hou  :Embarrassment:  echt wat een vulles troep me zwager belde nog rijd op duitseland met zn bloemen had het zelfde narighied maar ook hij moest wel in duitseland heeft ie vaste winkels die bij hem kopen als je niet opkomtdagen klante kwijt maar ook hij had liever in zn nest gebleven maar ik denk dat je me te goed door hebt peet an je vermoeden bleek waarhied echt ik had geen zin maar me vriendin zij kom gaan we effe dat effe werd 5uur maar ja iege schuld dikke bult of zo en ocanne je hebt gelijk ook met je knuppel maar je zal altijd zien gebeurt er wat ken je er niet bij of je bent telaat maar een rare wereld word het je moet bijna vermoord worden mag je wat doen echt een omgedraaide wereld in de vs is dat een stuk anders ik was paar weken geleden in een cafe die zit vlak bij mijn zaak werd mij een barreta vuurwapen aangeboden had er nog meer zij ie alles kon ie regele heb er voor bedankt ik heb er wel even naar gekeken maar dat ken je beter uit je hoofd laten hij kon ook granaten regelen wat een wereld zeg die gozer is echt gek wat moet je nou met een handgranaat wat voor bin laden nou ze mogen die rotzooi houwen ik doe het wel met mn vuisten lukt dat niet jammer dan maar als iedereen met een pistool gaat lopen dan loopt het echt uit de hand echt een gevaarlijke wereld maar ja musketiers het weer is goed inieder geval verkoop is ook weer lekker met die kou was het niks dus hand dit wel nodig om de rekeninge te betale dacht dat ik dit jaar wel goed gedraait had maar er is weer een aardig bedrag aan de belasting gegaan was gelijk een stuk armer maar dat hebben we allemaal allen werk je bij een baas is het er gelijk afgehaald en ja over marietjeeeee die reageert op onderwerpen waar ze zelf niet over mee kan praten vind ik zij is weer moddervet dan zit ze er weer boven op met die dikke hol volgens mij zit ze de hele dag achter de comp alles uit te vissen ze heeft daarnaast volgens mij geen leven zo komt ze op mij over ze was ook alleen heb ik ook een keer gelezen en ze is met alle soorte traininge bezig lees maar leefstijl training en met alles waar je maar weinig moet doen om afte vallen en met alles wat door het ziekefons betaalt word wat voor niks is daar betaal ik ook mee ongewilt gewoon een beetje ruggegraat tonen en minder eten en niet zeuren dat je het zo moeilijk hebt gewoon zelf wat doen om afte vallen ze heeft ook hoofdpijn aanvallen enzv een beroeps klager echt een wrak kneus tja zulke mensen moet ik niet echt en kan dan toch niet laten om effe wat te zeg maar kan het voor peet nie verborge houwe maar ik lul weer teveel gr musketiers an anne groete leen

----------

Hoi leen  :Wink: 

erg van jou die hoofdpijn He .is een dokter in deze forum ;D ;D 
je ziet het met die troep kan je ziek zijn  :Frown: ook nog geld ga kost omdat je hier door niet kan werk maar als het zo blijf ga dan ff na de dokter ff schek kan geen kwaad toch.
wat je net zei over die knuppel kan wel te laat zijn ,maar de polis van deze tijden meestal broekie ;D,misschien niet altijd nee toch wel altijd te laat : :Smile: .tja dis eng dat je in deze tijden alles kan kopen hier in NL ,maar 
zegt leen zo granaat op het gebouw van de belasting zal niet gek zijn ;Dmaar wel in het week end hoor dan is niemand aan het werk zo ben ik ook weer . : :Smile: 

maken je niet bos over Marmietje :P dan help je zelf hiermee toch ,je mag jou eigen mening over heb ,dis toch zonder dat je zelf ga opfokken 
dis niet zo belangrijk zo moet je denken.ff een paar paracetamol en voorlopen geennnnnnnn feestje  :Wink: dan ga het beter met je zal je zien .Groetjes van verplegster Ocanne. ;D

----------


## Peet

:Big Grin:  Hallo dan weer Leen.

Dus je hebt er nog steeds last van? Da,s nie zo mooi dan. Hopenlijk heb je het voor voorlopig dan ff gehad.Ik kan wel tegen je zeggen van, ik heb je gewaarschuwt, maar jij bent toch al een grote jongen.(Letterlijk en figuurlijk) ;D 

En anders ga je nog zeggen dat ik op M.... lijk die zich overal mee bemoeid. Doe ik nie hoor! Maar ik vind het wel sneu voor je want ja, zoals je zegt, het kost je alleen maar geld als je niet kan werken en je uitgaven gaan wel door. Ja, als je bij een baas werkt heb je dat niet maar ja, jij hebt wel alle vrijheid al moet je dan ook hard werken. En eigen baas zijn is toch ook wel fijn.

Leen, heb je ook nog ff op die andere anabolen gekeken? Je kan er kleine ballen van krijgen en minder zin in sex. :P Moet je wel mee uitkijken dan? ;D ;D Anders moeten we weer een probleem oplossen met de musketiers. Maar gelukkig hebben we nog een dokteres hier op het forum, dus die helpt je dan ook wel weer! Dokter Marmietje zo noemt Ocanne haar! ;D ;D

Ik kreeg daarnet nog een reclame van Holliday Inn in Leiden met aanbiedingen. Ik zei tegen mien man, nou dat kunt we best wel weer es doen en dan ga ik mooi ff naar Leen z,n bloemenwinkel. Dus wie weet? ;D : :Smile:  Als je tenminste niet weer met zo,n koppijn in huis zit? Je ziet mij al aankomen?

Nu Leen, ik ga ook nog ff aan Ocanne mailen en ik lees wel weer dan. Doe kallum an en hou je haaks hè?
Groeten van Peet-An. èèn van je weet wel?

----------


## Peet

:Smile:  Bonsoir zuster Ocanne ;D

Hier ben ik dan ook weer ff. Ik was blij weer te lezen van jullie. Ja hè Ocanne, die Leen heb wel weer wat meegemaakt hè? Is het dan ook zo erg waar jij woont dat je een knuppel in je auto hebt liggen? Ik denk ook wel dat het in de randstad erger is dan hier maar hier kunnen ze ook wel wat van hoor!

Wat ik soms niet begrijp is dat na het weekend hier in onze wijk er altijd wel een paar bushokjes gesneuveld zijn of verkeersborden hier in de vijver liggen? Dan denk ik van, wie doet nou zoiets? Hoe kom je op het idee? Da,s misschien dan niet zo erg als wat Leen zegt, maar ik kan er soms met de kop niet bij!

Regelmatig overvallen op juweliers en benzinestations dat is hier ook vaak aan de orde hoor! Maar zoals ik het al eens eerder zei van toen wij dat weekend in Rotterdam waren. Nou, dan kijk ik echt mij ogen uit hoor! Jullie zijn dat denk ik al wel gewent? Maar ik ben niet bang voor ze hoor! Echt niet! Ik schop ze zo voor hun kinderbijslag! ;D Maar gelukkig is me dat nog nooit overkomen en dan weet je ook niet wat je doet, denk ik.

En Ocanne, ben je nog steeds zo druk? En heb je al ideen over of je nog naar de zon gaat? Ook nog niks van huizen hier gehoord? Nu ik ben benieuwd naar je plannen? Maar wel blijven mailen hè? Je hebt toch een laptop. En anders kan je altijd nog in Spanje op de kabel gaan! ;D 8) 8) Nu ik hoop ook weer gauw wat van jou te lezen. Ik ben blij dat we vandaag weer alledrie op de sjet waren.
Groetjes ook weer van Peet-An  :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------


## leen

hoi musketier peet an jij had het met anne over rotterdam maar hier is het echt ook zo aan het worden bushokjes bij de regelmaat hier bij een brug waar die zout en zo in bewaart word regelmatig in de fik gestoken echt zot om over te praten zinloos maar het gebeurt en ik ik denk over die anab denk ik dat die persoon echt hele agresiefe anab heb gebruikt omdat ik toen met die deca kuur geen last had van seks vermindering wel werd ik prikkelbaarder erg dat wel kon weinig gebeuren of ik werd kwaad dat staat bekend van anab maar ik weet niet wat dat persoon geslikt hebt en hoe lang en als je naar hollyday in bent moet je maar eens langs lopen en ocanne marmietje is dat een spelfout of een nw naam voor onze vriendin wel geinig jij praat leuk met dat franse accent ik probeer een voorstelling te maken hoe julli eruit zien je zet een bepaalt beeld bij die berichte gek he dat doe je toch onbewust ,maar ocanne jij hebt ook gelijk dat je die troep nooit hebt genomen ook peet was er geen voorstander van nu het niet gezelig meer was is ga ik er steeds meer over denk om het te laten wat het is deze ellende is die paar uur niet waard marmietje wel geinig had het zelf niet eens door maar peet kwam ermee maar ga weer eens voor de tv hange gr musketiertjes gr leen

----------


## Peet

;D Nee joh Leen!

Die naam had Ocanne bedacht hoor! Ikke niet! Ja, je hebt gelijk. Ik heb dat ook zo van wie en hoe zijn jullie eigenlijk? Ik maak me eigen daar ook wel eens een voorstelling van! Nu, wie weet sta ik echt zo een keer voor je neus! Lachuhhhhhhh ;D Dus jij gaat nu ff voor de tv hangen? Dan ga ik nog ff wat mailtjes versturen en nog ff wat surfen op het net en als ik je niet meer spreek, dan een heel fijn weekend.Groetjuuuuuuuuuuus Peet-An  :Wink:  : :Smile:

----------


## Peet

;D Nou Leen, wat zie ik net op het journaal? Je kan met de lightrail voor de deur van de winkels in Leiden uitstappen. Here we come!!!!!!!!! Greetzzzzzzzz Peet-An. ;D

----------


## leen

nee peet dat begreep ik wel dat het ocanne was maar ik weet nooit of ze nu spelfout maakte met marmietje of dat ze een geintje maakt leuk dat accent ik denk dat ze praat gelijk aan hoe ze schrijft denk jij ook niet peet gek eigelijk we zitten al een tydje te praten het lijkt of we elkaar al jaren kenne en we hebbe elkaar nooit gezien maar misschien is dat wel het leuke ervan maar toch ben je nieuwgierig gek maar waar raar idee dat er iemand reageert op wat je zegt anoniem achter zn pc of toch niet meer zo anoniem als in het begin we weten nu best veel van elkaar raar eigelijk mensen met totaal verschillende levens en ideeen mijn comp staat in de kamer en staat dag en nacht aan online heet dat geloof ik en ik kijk toch regelmatig effe ook als ik onderuit hang op de bank maar ja voor jou ook een super weekend en voor je man en ook natuurlyk ocanne sssssssssssuper weekend gr leen

----------


## leen

zat nie veel tijd tussen peet tussen jou meal en mij bijna gelijk verzonden : :Smile:  kijk maar eens zaten met zen twee gelijk aan het meale gek he twee zielen 1 gedachte

----------


## leen

ocanne laptopi meeneme hoor beetje bij blijven onderweg kan je de wijze lessen van marmietje blijven volgen : :Smile: goeie zaak toch en hou die knuppel in je hand laat hem niet los ps is het een grote knuppel dan als je het doet moet je het goed doen o ja nu lees ik effe terug een honkbal knuppel das goed die kunnen zo pijn doen je moet je goed beveilige das het best als je wat klaar heb ligge voor het schurke gilde toch en die belasting op blazen soms zou ik er wel zin in hebben maar ja iedereen moet belasting betalen toch nootzakelijk kwaad ben er allen niet mee eens hoe het uitgegeven word maar ja ze zullen het wel beter weten lekker weekend en zonder die k. u, t,drugs pillen gewoon leven is toch het best verstand komt met de jaren zullen we maar zeg gr ocanne van leen natuurlijk  :Big Grin:  ;D

----------


## Peet

:Big Grin:  Ja gek hè Leen. Ik heb dat ook. Ik zeg dan ook altijd mijn cybervrienden.
Bij ons staat die ook in de woonkamer en bijna ook altijd on-line. In ieder geval als ik thuis ben vooral s,avonds, altijd ook. En kijk dan ook regelmatig maar zit ook graag te surfen naar dit en dat. Moet ik weer voor iemand op mijn werk iets uitzoeken en dan doe ik dat met plezier. Overdag heb ik er niet zoveel tijd voor. Ik tjek meestal wel ff of dat ik nog mail heb en s,avonds ga ik er meestal ff lekker voor zitten. Ik ben ook nog weleens op MSN en zit dan te chatten met een schoonzus van me en die die is net zo gek en maf als ik. Dus een hoop flauwe kul, je weet wel hoe dat gat? Lachuh dus.

Nu nogmaals Leen ook een heel goed weekend (zonder die troep en als je morgen nog moet werken, werkse dan en ik lees wel weer. Groetjes van Peet-An.  :Wink:  : :Smile:  : :Smile:

----------

ZO ik nu weer ff  :Big Grin: 

doe gelijk een mail voor jullie twee dis peet en leen .
ja dis laat ben jullie wil het niet gelooft ben net terug van tja hoor Rotterdam ppfffff moest daar ff zijn 
als ik mijn zonnebrillen opzet is net zo donker . ;D
en leen Marmietje is geen spelfoutje ;Ddis de nieuw nam vond het leuk ,ik hoef niets te lezen bij Marmietje vind het hier veel leuk  :Big Grin:  weet dat ik gek praten maar kan nog wel normaal typen. ;D
toch leuk peet denk dat ik ook maar ff komen in holliday Inn in leiden had vroeg een kennis die daar werk maar dis lang lang geleden ,maken wij herlijk een feestje van . : :Smile: 
peet over huizen nee nog niets  :Frown: ,duur erg lang weet het ff niet meer maar weet wel dat ik lekker na Spanje ga kan beter daar lekker genieten en wacht tot dat ik een huis hier krijgen denk ik zo .
vanaf morgen doe ik weer wat rustuig aan dus een lui week end woord het .nou ja moet nog steeds mij hond wassen ppfffffff. : :Smile: 
ja ja hoor ik het al heb je jou hond nog niet gewassen . :P
zo wens ik jullie ook een gek leuk prettig week end en leen zonder feestje He .groetjes van Ocanne.morgen zal ik weer alles lezen wat jullie heb gepost wel een lang verhal  :Big Grin:  maar weet jullie niet hoe de musketier er uit zien nou ik wel hoor ;D ;D ben nu echt weg na bed doei doei  :Big Grin:

----------

Bonjour peet  :Wink: 

zo heb een beetje alles gelezen van wat jullie gisteren heb gepost ben nu weer bij de tijden .
ben een keer wat later s avond moest na mij parking wel met een special deur ,was net binnen de deur moest nog sluiten maar toen kwam drie jongen die proberen de deur tegen te houd  :Frown: tja wat moet je dan allen in zo parking en dan drie van die jongen binnen ,je kan wel weinig doen denk ze te pleten rijden tegen die muur want als de politie moet komen is al te laat,daarom die knuppel dis niet veel maar toch iets,en als ik kwaad woord nou dan ben ik echt kwaad hoor met zo is . ;D
heb ook MSN doe ik wel met kennis ,misschien zie ik je wel een keer op dan ,dan kan wij foto's stuur . : :Smile: 
vandaag doe ik rustuig aan ,ik ga wel proberen mij hond te wassen arme kindje .  :Smile: 
en over wat mij plannen zij wil denk ik met de auto misschien deze maand of begin april ,moet hier wat regelen en dan lekker een tijden na Spanje ,wil dat doen maar omdat ze mij snel een huis had belooft zat ik hier te wachten ,maar kan beter daar lekker in de zon wacht heb ook minder stres toch .wil mij ook niet meer zo druk maken als toen nooit meer .
kom straks weer ff kijk tot straks Ocanne  :Wink:

----------

Hallo leen  :Smile: 

hoop dat je beter voel vandaag ,minder hoofdpijn heb wat je net zei over die paar uur je zie het soms kan verkeerd ga ,dus ga maar lekker sport is veel beter en ook goed als je een beetje agressief ben lucht op . ;D
heb Marmietje niet nodig om wat te weet kijk ik gewoon op internet kan je ook alles vinden is beter dan een medium ,vind wel lacht als je daar op reageer op die marmietje . ;D
nou leen die knuppel doet wel pijn maar als het mij niet lukt dan bellen ik je wel ff op toch zegt ik gewoon de hulk is al onderweg en als ik een keer in jou toko komen dan zwaai ik met die knuppel dan weet je gelijk wie ik ben dan . : :Smile: 
je moet natuurlijk werk vandaag met die bloemen ,hoor ik het wel vanavond groetjes Ocanne  :Wink:

----------


## Peet

:Big Grin:  Bonjour Ocanne.

Ik zet weer ff me mail te tjekke en kijk zo als gewoonlijk natuurlijk ook ff hier en zie dat jij weer bent geweest.Je ziet het wel hè, Leen en ik zijn lekker weer bezig geweest op het forum. Ja, hij moet het weekend ook rustig aan doen anders komt ie er nooit meer boven op!
Hè maar da,s een goed idee van je. Gaan we z,n allen lekker feestje bouwen in hotel Holliday inn in Leiden! ;D :P

Was je gister soms naar die musical van de 3 Musketiers geweest? Lijkt me ook wel gaaf om eens te zien. Dus jij vond het ook donker daar? 8) 8)
Ja, en na dat verhaal wat jij verteld in die parkeergarage, zou ik ook wel voorzorgmaatregelen nemen hoor! Waar moet dit naar toe?

Dus je zit nog steeds te twijfelen wat je wil gaan doen? Nu Ocanne als je de kans hebt,lekker gaan hoor en niks geen gestress meer hier. Kom ik je ook nog wel een keer in Spanje opzoeken hoor! ;D 8) :P Maar ik ga eerst nog ff lekker naar Parijs.
Nu Ocanne, ik ga je niet langer ophouden, kan je ff je hondje gaan wassen, dan ga ik nu ff mijn poesje ;D ;D wassen. (Ff douchen dus) ;D ;D Ik zie je nog wel weer hier toch? En anders ook een heel rustig en goed weekend.

Groetjes van Marm....o jee, ik bedoel natuurlijk Peet-An  :Wink:

----------

heuhhhhhhhhhh
peet = marmietje ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D weet het nou ff niet meer ppffffffffff

----------


## Peet

:Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:  Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ik ben het zelf hoor! ;D

PEET-AN. Nie M................ Neeeeeeeeee  :Wink:  :P :P :-* :-*

----------

hoooooooo  :Big Grin:  geluk zegt dacht ik al kan nie hoor ;D ;D ;D ;D Ocanne

----------


## Peet

:Smile:  Nee tuurlijk niet. Dat kan niet hoor! 4 Musketiers bestaat niet. We zijn nu net zelf een beetje uit de problemen, dus kunnen er geen nieuwe meer bij hebben toch? We moeten Leen eerst weer goed op de benen krijgen en dan is dat ook weer klaar. ;D

Nu Leen of Ocanne, wij gaan nu ff naar de stad en dan nog op verjaardags bezoek dus ga ik jullie hoop ik vanavond nog wel weer zien. En als niet, dan toch een prettig weekend en i see you again. 

Au revoir en geniet van de dag. Gr. Peet-An 8)  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Smile:   :Wink:

----------


## leen

zo peet je poesje gewassen ;Dmeestal willen die katten niet in bad ;D ik ga vanavond lekker een dvd kijken haal nooit meer die ellende in mn hoofd met dat vergif ben vandaag nog effe in de sportschool geweest zit ook vlak bij toko das beter als je in de centerum toko heb toch alles bij de hand vandaag weinig meegemaakt musketiers alles loopt hetzelfde wel is de verkoop stuk beter maar het weer zit mee was top druk vandaag in de stad ben wel op effe traine dat breekt je maar je slaapt wel top prettig weekend an anne

----------


## leen

hoi ocanne je hebt gelijk blijf er lek vanaf van die troep ga lekker aan mn body werken word weer zomer en er zijn nog een hoop ding aan te verbetere met die andere die gaan gewoon door vanavond maar ik niet echt niet ben er uit voor me zelf dan maar een saaie lul blijf lekker op de bank saai he dat die kat van peet zo graag in bad gaat dat hoor je niet vaak ;Dmeestal zijn poesies toch bang voor water ;Den mn hoofd pijn ben ik kwijt gelukkig dus wijze les voor leentje verstand komt ,met de jaren bij mij duurt het altijd wat lang maar ik heb het licht gezien prettig weekend ook voor peet dat had ik geloof ik al gezegt ouderdom weet je misschien tot vanavond kijk nog wel effe of julli nog voorbij zijn gekomen gr l :-*een

----------

Hoi leenjte  :Big Grin: 

geluk dat peet een poes heb zegt anders is da nie goe denk ik zo zij is een woman . ;D
maar ben blij voor jou dat jou hoofdpijn weg is en dat je het licht gezien heb soms duur het lang bij mensen
maar je hoef die troep niet te hebben voor de gezelligheid hoor ,wat je zegt ga lekker trainen straks is lekker weer 
dus heb weer iedereen zin in om leuk dingen te doen ,dis toch niet saai op de bank een dvd kijk hoor noemen ik dat relax,
je heb genoeg gek gedaan ;D dus kijk lekker samen na die film met een pils en hapjes .
denk dat ik volgen week ff na leiden ga kijken waar jou toko maar leen hoe heet die spoorschool : :Smile: 
hoor ik laat wat van een van jullie Gr van mini musketier Oc :-*

----------


## Peet

8) Hallo eerst ff Leen dan. Ik ben d,r weer.

Ik stoor toch niet onder het film kijken hè? Nu Leen, dat kan ook heel leuk en gezellig zijn hoor! En welke heb je gehuurd? Een spannende? ;D Ook IK ben blij dat je verlost bent van je hoofdpijn en laat het voorlopig maar ff hoor!Je kunt het thuis toch ook wel gezellig hebben? Net wat Ocanne zegt, met een lekker hapje en drankje erbij! En als je wel weg wilt gaan, kan je toch ook gewoon wel ff de kroeg gaan zonder dat spul te gebruiken? 

Leen als ik in Leiden kom gaan we dat eens lekker doen. In het hotel hadden we s,avonds ook nog een poos in de bar gezeten en dat was toen ook hèèl gezellig. Wel een beetje prijzig maarja, als je een weekendje weg bent moet je niet op een eurootje letten toch? 

En wat fijn voor jou Leen, dat je toko weer goed loopt nu met dit weer. Ja, dan heeft iedereen de lente in de kop hè?Oja, zeker is mijn poesje nu wel schoon hoor! Het moet al bijna weer in bad! ;D  :Embarrassment:  Ik ga nu nog ff aan Ocanne een mail sturen en wens jou en je vriendin en kinderen nog een fijne avond. Ik ga je weer lezen. Groetjes van Peet-An  :Wink:

----------

ik wacht peet ;D ;D ;D ;D

----------


## Peet

;D Bonsoir Ocanne.

Zoals je al wel hebt gezien, ik ben er weer bij! Jammer dat wij vanavond niet bij Leen op de borrel zijn hè? Dan zou het echt gezellig worden denk ik! :P Neem ik de bitterballen mee of lekkere Indische hapjes! Komt nog wel een keer. ;D Het is zo ook nog wel spannend toch? Wie ben ik, wie ben jij en wie is Leen?

Ik zal nog eens even verder iets van mezelf vertellen. Jij had toch lang haar? Nu, ik heb gewoon kort haar op dit moment met een roodbruin kleurtje. Van me eige ben ik eigenlijk donker blond maar doordat de jaren bij mij al gaan tellen zit er ook al best veel grijs tussen. Dus heb ik er altijd een kleurtje in. Je kan nog lang genoeg grijs zijn toch? He bah, ik moet er niet aan denken.

Maarja, je kan niet eeuwig jong blijven en voor mijn leeftijd, zie er best jonger uit, zegt men. En ach ja, ik voel me ook nog niet zo oud hoor! Gewoon een beetje met je tijd meegaan, vind ik. Nu, gelukkig heb ik op het moment ook geen problemen dus wat wil men nog meer? Ga jij nog wat leuks doen vanavond of het weekend? Nu, ik hoop ook weer van jou wat te lezen en let wel weer op dan.
Groetjes ook weer van Peet-An. Au revoir :-*  :Wink:  ;D

----------

hoi

Dit is een gezondheidsforum.geen zeverforum,als je wilt chatten moeten jullie hier niet zijn.

----------

Hooooooooo wist ik niet , ;D ben innens ziek :-*

----------

bonsoir peet  :Wink: 

hoe was het verjaardag denk wel dat het gezellig was met jou .maar bij leen doe wij zeker anders bij de holliday inn toch nemen ik wel slaken mee . ;D
nee bah geen grijs haar ook niet voor de poes ,had al gezegd tegen leen geluk dat je geen kater was zegt ,moet je ff lezen dan .

zo ik heb geen stres meer ,met jou ga het ook goed zonder problemen fijn om te horen en dan leen nog geen hoofdpijn meer maar dat doe hij ook niet meer zij wij dan drie gezond musketier met lol anders doe wij net zo als marmietje ppfffff. ;D
ik lekker auto gewassen ,verder niets morgen lekker rust was de hele tijden druk dus ,en moet nog steeds mij hond wassen anders knip ik hem kaal ga snel denk ik ,maar ga ook straks lekker lang uit op de bank de idools kijken met een lekker wijntje .
misschien hoor ik jou nog al vast proost peet bonsoir Ocanne : :Smile: 

ff tussen door heb last van mij ogen wat moet ik doen zag wel dat iemand wat zei na 268 bericht humm betje traag dat wel maar goed .

----------

:Frown:  Hello gast zonder namen van die zeverforum ,ben en voel mij eigelijk beter hier door denk dat je heb dat allemaal kunen lezen toch ,maar inens krijg ik toch een zenuw allergie ,dus wij bliven doei Ocanne ;D : :Smile:  :P

----------


## Peet

??? Wat een gast hè? Waar bemoei jij je me? Ga jij dan zelf zeveren of hoe dat mag heten. Opzouten ja!!!!!! Moet je maar het hele verhaal lezen! Ach, wat maak ik mij toch druk voor zo,n iemand. Gewoon dit item overslaan dan! :P
En jij niet de groeten hoor! > :Frown:  > :Frown:  > :Frown:  : :Smile:

----------


## Peet

;D Sorry hoor Ocanne.

Ik moest er ook ff op reageren hoor! Hoe weten ze nou waar het over gaat als ze niet eens weten waarom wij op dit forum zijn! Waar bemoeien ze zich mee hè? Zeker jaloers?

Nu jij nog veel plezier bij Idols dan hè? Groetjes van Peet-  :Wink:  ;DAn

----------

ja peet tot straks ga wel ff die knuppel uit de auto halen ;D ;D ;D ocanne

----------


## Peet

;D Is goed, dan haal ik Leen ff erbij! Zijn ze nou helemaal gek geworden? ;D

A tout à l`heure!!!!!!! LEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEN Kom ff.

----------

Hello peet bonne nuit. : :Smile: 

zo ff snel weer ,was wel leuk zegt van Jammai en Jim ja heb zo veel gebeld heb blauw vinger van gekregen ,
maar die hind dis is al zo professioneel die kom de wel let maar eens op .ze zoek natuurlijk jong talent .
leen waar blijf tie nou ,zeker in slapen geval op de bank ,nou peet slapen lekker mischien slapen je al dan en hoor je weer groetjes van Ocanne.  :Wink: 
en als die gast zonder namen weer kom doe we hem ff in de marmietje ;Dlekker soep maken :P.doei

----------


## Peet

:Smile:  Goedemorgen Occane.

Zo, ik ben weer een beetje afgekoeld. En die Leen,ja als je hem nodig hebt is tie d,r niet! Nu Ocanne, als wij een keer in Leiden komen en gaan met hem naar de kroeg moeten wij denk ik op hem passen inplaats dat hij onze bodyguard is. ;D
Ik denk ook dat ie op de bank in slaap is gevallen na al die rotzooi die nog uit zijn lichaam moet. Word je moe van hoor! ;D ;D ;D ;D :P

Nu, van die Idols heb ik eerlijk gezegt, nooit gevolgd als alleen gisteravond. En toen lag ik inderdaad al in bed. Dus ik heb er geen idee van wie nu de beste is ??? ???

O ja, nog vergeten te vertellen. Ik had gister nog een digitale camera van iemand gekocht. Wel een nieuwe hoor en zo klein als een creditcard en eigenlijk geschikt voor foto,s via de pc te weergeven. Weet nog niet hoe het allemaal werkt maar dat moet mijn schoonzoon me maar ff uitleggen.

Vanmiddag gaan we weer ff op de kleinkindren passen, want ja, hun ouders moeten zo nodig sporten.(Wandbeklimmen of zoiets).Nouja, gaan we ff lekker weer naar de stad (winkels zijn 1e zondag v/d maand hier open) met ze en dan ff naar de Mac,dan is de dag alzo weer om.

Ik ga maar weer want ze moet weer in bad ;D ;D ;D Je weet wel hè? Groetjes en een fijne dag nog en hoop je gauw te lezen en LEEN ook. Au revoir en gr. Peet-An 8) 8)  :Wink:

----------

Bonjourrrrr peet  :Wink: 

ja hier de oppas van leentje ;D ,denk dat hij nu echt ga stop met die troep hij is een beetje geschrokken denk ik ,maar wat een malloot He die van gisteren .  :Frown: 

wat leuk dan met die camera kan je na jou zoon mooie foto's stuur ,ik zelf heb verschil de webcam en kan ook foto maken ,maar hier zij de genoeg programma van en je zal het zien is makkelijk .  :Wink: 
dus weer een druk dag voor jou vandaag met die kinderen maar ook gezelligheid toch ,niet alles kopen als je in de stad ben : :Smile: .ik heb een lui zondag moet allen wat orde maken thuis ja moet ook gebuurd .maar waar blijf die leen ppfffff !!! hoop dat je veel plaisr heb met de hele gezin en hoor het wel groetjes van ocanne  :Smile:

----------


## leen

hello net uit mn nest was iemand met commetaar dan weet ken je het schelen daar moet je niet druk over maken meestal mensen met grote bek achter een scherm in je gezicht zijn het angst hazen zou zo een figuur met liefde een stoot op zn smoel geven maar ja zoals ik al zij trouwens die sport school heet spartaan ga weer effe weg naar strand stuk lopen met mn kids hoor het wel niet druk maken voor zulke drollen gr leen

----------


## Peet

:Wink:  Bonjour Ocanne.

Je zal wel denken, ik dacht dat ze naar de stad ging? Nu, het manneke had geen zin, dus ben ik gewoon thuis met de kleinkids. Ze zitten met z,n allen tekenfilms te kijken op de tv. Ik denk, nou, ga ik ff hierop kijken weer en zag dat Leen ook z,n nest uit was.

Er staan volgens mij wel weer nieuwe items op voor Leen, want het gaat weer over haargroeimiddelen. Nu, dat moeten we serieus nemen want voor sommigen is dat een heel groot probleem heb ik begrepen.
Maar ik kan er niet over meepraten want heb er geen last van en mijn man is wel wat kalende, maar heeft er geen problemen mee. Maarja, die is ook al op leeftijd.  :Big Grin:  :-[

Er staan veel nieuwe berichten op het forum maar zijn erg serieus dus ga ik me daar niet mee bemoeien omdat ik daar ook niks vanaf weet. Soms zijn ze ook wel een beetje triest.

Ben je al een beetje klaar in het huis? Echt zo,n dag hè om ff door het huis te razen? Nu, Leen is lekker aan het uitwaaien op het strand. Hopenlijk gooit die alles nu in de zee. Lekker hoor als je daar zo dicht bij woont!

Nu, ik ga weer en lees wel weer. Doe kallum an en au revoir.
Groetjes Peet-An. : :Smile:   :Wink:

----------

Hoi peet  :Wink: 

Ho had manneke geen zien ,thuis is ook lekker en zij de kinderen ff zoet met film kijken ,ja ben nog hier bezig en tussen door ff kijk op die forum ,heb ook gezien over die haar wacht dat leen ff kijk ;D maar was net bezig met die wc moest daar om lacht toch niet gedaan hoor ,heb genoeg haar geluk straks doe ik het He ja hoor ben ik dan echt kaal nee nee . ;D ;D

ja als hij lekker na strand is hij ook gelijk weer vaker met die koud ,maar weer verder en tot straks maar weer . :-*Ocanne

----------


## leen

hoi ben ik effe weet je ik ga er niet meer op in dat moete julli ook niet doen gewoon overslaan dat verhaal niet op reagere kan je toch niet win en je zeker niet kwaad over maken ik voel me beter vandaag en die drugs voor mij niet meer om maar effe terug te komen bij het onderwerp wand er word gezegt dat wij zevere maar het ging om drugs en daar is elke keer toch over gepraat alleen van het 1 komt het andere maar goed ben effe lekker op katwijk gaan lopen was lekker en heb een rustige zaterdag avond gehad dan ga je toch nadenk dat je het zonder DRUGS ook een goed leven kan hebben en ik gebruikte dan niet veel maar toch nou ga zo wat eten bij de griek lekker hoor kan ik ook echt van genieten meer dan van een PIL : :Smile:  gr leen

----------


## Peet

Bonjour Ocanne.

Ook ik ben er weer ff. De kids zijn nu ff aan het knutselen met lege wc en keukenrollen. Zijn ze inderdaad weer ff zoet mee!

Ik moest wel weer lachen om jou hoor over die haren en de wc! Jij bent me er ook èèntje. En Leen? Ik denk dat hij het wel naar zijn zin heeft daar aan het strand. Ik hoop dat er niet teveel wind staat, anders waait z,n haren voor z,n ogen en ziet ie niks meer! ;D ;D Geintje hoor Leen! Ff nog lekker een terrasje pakken! Echt weer voor! 8) 8)

Oh oh Ocanne wat blinkt je huis weer. Alles weer lekker schoon. Ik ga maar weer en lees weer. Groetjes weer terug en :-* :-* van Peet-An.

----------


## Peet

:Smile:  Hoi Leen. Dat was weer 2 zielen 1 gedachte hè?

Nee hoor ik ga er ook niet op reageren hoor! En zie je nu wel dat het zonder ook wel leuk kan zijn! Het word nog leuker als WIJ er bij zouden zijn. ;D ;D

Niet op reageren Lena zei mijn moeder altijd.(Leeft niet meer) Hè maar, geniet ervan en eet smakelijk daar bij de Griek en we gaan je weer lezen hè? 
Veel plezier. Groetjes Peet-An  :Wink:  ;D

----------


## leen

hoi peet nou mijn haren waaien niet voor me ogen heb er stekels van laten maken en loop meestal met basbalpetje oorbeltje in spijkerbroeki baartje van een dag nu met die stekels zie ik wel waar ik wat haar erbij moet laten zetten maar ja dat gaat snel gebeuren 4maand staat me niet slecht die stekels misschien scheer ik wel alles weg wel aso kop ga eten griek gr leen

----------

lege wc hahaha wat bedoel je nou weer : :Smile: ,ja ik ben de eentje maar jij ook hoor,maar met honing kan je weer je haar in model kreeg ;D toch als het storm geintjeeeeee zij de zowel manier van ,wat ik zo kan lezen dan .
ja bijna hier klaar hier geluk ,glim weer .
zit nu maar zo te denken weet nu hoe leen uitzie nou wat makkelijk te herkenen dan ,zzzzzzzzz snel bloemen halen morgen : :Smile: ,ben de laat weer ok au revoir Ocanne

----------

leen  :Smile: 
je zie het peet zei ook al je hoef die ding niet ,je ga nu lekker na de Grieks genieten maar van dan ,en nemen lekker een drank op mij gezondheid proost doei leen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Peet

:Smile:  Hoi Leen.

En lekker gegeten? Of ben je nu aan de racekak ervan? Nee hè?
Nu Leen, je ziet er precies zo uit zo als ik mij had voorgesteld. Echt waar! Dat kan niet missen! Vooral dat oorbelletje had ik zo in mijn gedachten. Nu lijkt het me helemaal of dat ik je al eens gezien heb. Dat is natuurlijk niet zo maar ik kan nu een heel goed beeld van je krijgen. Mijn zoon loopt trouwens ook altijd met zo,n basketballpetje op. Hij is niet kaal hoor, integendeel zelfs, maar hij houd heel erg van basketball. Hij heeft volgens mij wel 25 van die petten. Wel allemaal verschillende hoor!

Nu Leen, je zal wel moe zijn van die strandwandeling en het lekkere eten. Word je zo lekker soezerig van dus ga ik je vanavond niet langer storen en zeg dan maar weer, ik lees wel weer. Groetjes Peet-An  :Wink:   :Wink:  : :Smile:

----------


## Peet

;D Bonsoir Ocanne.

Ja, we moeten wel een beetje boven aan blijven toch? ;D
Pffffff ik ben weer blij dat het weer lekker rustig is hier in de tent. Ja ja, het is leuk spul die kleinkinderen maar wel verry bizzy. Gelukkig hoef ik dat niet te vaak want dan word ik gek.(nou ja?) Zo erg is het ook niet maar nee, het is wel goed zo af en toe. Niet te vaak.

En ben je nu dan wel klaar in je huis? Hoef je de hele week niks meer te doen. Kan je weer lekker de hort op en leuke dingen gaan doen. O ja, je gaat morgen bloemen kopen in Leiden hè? 2 Bossies voor vijf euro? Doe er een kaartje bij met mijn naam erop en geef die aan Leen. ;D ;D
Kom ik wel een keer afrekenen.

Nu mocht ik je vandaag niet meer hier zien, dan jij ook weer een fijne avond nog en we lezen weer.
Au revoir en de groeten van Peet-An 8) :P :-*

----------

Bonsoir peet of beter bonne nuit voor straks. : :Smile: 


denk ik wel dat je moe ben ,is best druk met kinderen,volgen week weer toch . ;D
ja ben klaar nou ja die hond nog morgen dan ,nee morgen ga ik niet voor bloemen ,maar ben het wel van plan kan het beter niet zegt anders ga leen overal kijken : :Smile: dis beter dat ik ineens voor zij neus staan ,maar heb een leuk idee hoe ik het ga doen ;D,koop twee bossies echt zal je zien ,hoor wij het wel van leen ,nu nog ff op pc kijk dus peet bonne nuit en tot morgen groetjes van sopOcanne . ;D

----------


## Peet

:Wink:  Goedemorgen Occane

Dat dacht ik toch niet hè volgende week weer! Ze hebben nog een opa en oma.  :Big Grin:  Maar ach, het is wel leuk hoor maar alleen niet te vaak. 

Je moet wel een verrassing blijven voor Leen hoor! Maar hij zei toen al eens, dat hij jou gelijk zou herkennen aan je franse accent. Dus ik hoop dat je een goed plan hebt dan? Gek hè, ga jij bij zijn winkel gewoon ff kijken, en dan weet jij wel wie hij is, maar niet dat jij het bent want ja, hij krijgt dagelijks natuurlijk best veel mensen in zijn toko.

Volgens mij, heeft nu al wel eens argwaan. O, ik zie het al helemaal voor me! : :Smile:  : :Smile:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:  ;D ;D

Nu, is nu echt je hondje vandaag aan de beurt? Ik ga weer want ja, de plicht roept weer zo ff een paar uurtjes werken en hoop vandaag nog wel weer wat van èèn jullie te vernemen dan! Groetjes en nog een fijne dag .Peet-An :-*  :Wink:

----------

Bonjour peet  :Big Grin: 

lekker weertje He . 8)

ja ja de hond kom vandaag aan de buur nou ja later dus pas vanavond.over mij accent hoef niet veel te zegt hoor voor bloemen heb nog een wijsvinger ;D,hij herkend mij echt niet woord lacht ,moet allen denk ik hele leiden zoek na een bloemisten met iemand met stek haar ,oorbellen ,peetje op zie  :Frown:  dat haar niet ,maar als het zo klerenkast is niet moeilijk toch ,kan altijd na opsporing verzocht ff bellen ;D want Apeldoorn weet dat niet .moet nu ff de hort op en zie je later weer groetjes van Ocanne :-*

----------


## leen

hoi peet de kans dat ze me in winkel tege komt is gering ben veel onderweg ben nu net thuis om die kleine opte wachten van school de school is hier om de hoek dus hoef niet bij al die ouders te staan dben elke dag maar een paar uurtjes in de winkel mijn vriendin is er wel de hele dag maar dat is niet zo boeiend toch maar peet jij had dan wel een goede voorstelling van me dan jij bent erg scherp ik heb ook een hele verzameling basebal caps maar dat heeft niks met me haar te maken had ze al op toen ik nog dat probleem niet had ben ze wel meer gaan dragen toen ik kaal werd onbewust maar vroeger was het ook bed uit petje op ben meestal bij de zaak om te lossen en echt om ze te bevoorraden ben ik meeste van de dag bezig en zomers sta ik ook nog wel eens op het land in obdam daar heeft me schoonvader land met rozen enzv en rijd ze naar de veiling en wat naar me toko leuk werk land wel zwaar werk nou die kleine komt zo gr leen

----------

Hoi leen .......

nou als je toch maar en paar uurtjes elke dag bij die toko ben denk toch wel dat de kans iets groot is dan ,is allen voor bloemen hoor anders geeft is ze wel aan jou vriendin ;D twee bossie een van mij en van peet ,moet nu weer verder tot later ,straks doe ik voor jou peet een mail  :Wink:  Groetjes Ocanne

----------


## Peet

:Wink:  Hallo Leen de Musketier.

Ja ja, je denkt dat ze jou niet kan vinden hè? Nou?????Je vriendin staat dus in de winkel en jij zo af en toe, en laden en lossen en tevens ben je ook nog huisman. Goed hoor! Hè maar, had je nog lekker gegeten gister?
Dat zal wel hè?

En Leen over je haar dan ff gesproken, wanneer gaat dat dan weer precies gebeuren? Jij hebt er echt veel voor over hè? Ik kijk weleens op die items hier op het forum en er zijn best veel mannen die er ook problemen mee hebben. En dat jullie elkaar dan adviseren over welk spul beter is vind ik best interressant om te lezen. Ik hoop ook dat jij er wat aan hebt.

Als vrouw zijnde, sta je daar niet zo bij stil of je moet het door omstandigheden ook hebben, maar dat het voor sommigen zo veel betekent,wist ik niet. En als wij je een beetje hiermee plagen, menen we niet hoor! Nogmaals, je weet wie het zegt en als zij M.... het maar niet zegt toch?

Nu, ik gaat er weer vandoor en ben weer benieuwd naar jou bericht.
Groetjes van Peet-An  :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## Peet

:Big Grin:  Bonjour Ocanne.

Ja zekers wat een weertje! En jij bent dus weer de hort op? Nou, gelijk heb je. Als het regent kun je nog genoeg binnen zitten. Leen was ook weer ff geweest en dat heb je zeker allemaal al weer gelezen hè? Ja, hij houd je in de gaten denk ik. Nu komt tie al met ja maar ik ben niet de hele dag in de winkel! Nou we zoeken tot dat we hem gevonden hebben toch? Als ik ook eens weer in Leiden kom. ;D ;D

Hè maar Ocanne, je zou toch ook binnenkort weer gaan werken? Of stel je dat nog ff uit? Nu als het mogelijk is geniet er maar mooi van hoor! Het werk is er langer dan wij toch? Ook verder nog niks van huizen gehoord? Oke dan , ik lees wel weer en is het hondje nu al in bad geweest? Nee zeker hè? ;D ;D

Ik ga er weer vandoor met de groeten van Peet-An. 8)  :Wink:

----------

Bonjour peet  :Smile: 

ben net terug ,ga straks met mij hond begin hoor ,en met dat werk ben soms mee bezig ,maar niet te veel daarom ben ik nu vaker weg op de weg ,dus tranquilo ,over huizen niet normaal dat het zo moeilijk is en als ik wat zie ja hoor is het gelijk weer weg ook ,  :Frown: 
zoek mij eigen gek echt ,nu denk ik weer nemen ik zo caravan voor de hele jaar dis wel goedkopen dan een huis lekker rustuig maar dan hoor je mag geen hond ,of is net weg ,ik ben zo druk aan het zoek zie ik zelf het bos niet meer van . ???
denk dat ik maar een cactus voor leen ga kopen ;D ,ja ja nu zegt dat hij de niet is bij die toko .zie wel straks die reactie van hem . :P
nu die tondeuze ff pak en zzzzzzzzz hond kal ,ok tot straks maar weer doei Ocanne :-*

----------


## leen

hoipeet nee huisman neeeeeeeeee asjeblaft nie nee we doen alles samen ik geloof dat het wel belangrijk is dat je er effe bent als ze van school komen omdat je weet mij verleden daar heb ik wat van geleert ik doe dat beter heb lekker gegeten en ik ben ongeveer 4uur per dag op de zaak de rest in de auto b halen potten aarde enzv als huisman ben je de hele dag thuis maar als we mekaar ooit zien neem ik een wereld bos mee komt groet gr leen

----------


## leen

hello peet en wat dat haar betreft dat wou ik nog effe zeg omdat je daar over had geloof ik alleen in transplant die pillen die er nu zijn is goed om te stoppen maar als je al kaal ben dan is transplant echt nu nog de enigste oplossing heb dat wel eens gezegt op het forem finastaride saw palmetto daar kreeg ik een hoop commetaar maar toen ik vroeg wie er mw haargroei kreeg kreeg ik geen bericht gebruik zelf ook fina en saw om te stoppen en dat doet wel wat maar je krijgt er geen haar van echt nie misschien word er wel een beter middel uitgevonden maar dat is er niet en nl is heel moeilijk met nw medicijne toe te laten er is in amirika een middel dustaride al toe gelaten in vs maar kan jaren duren voordat het hier komt dat schijnt wel top te werken maar iligaal in nl niet te krijgen dus moet ik wel transp en ook voor mij geld kost me een hoop en ik schijt ook geen geld dus moet ik ook vakansie inlevere maar het is het een of het ander 20 juni moet ik transpl maar ja word steed wat beter en eens ben ik er van af word nooit meer wat je had het blijft een herverdeeling van je rest haar maar je loopt niet meer met een badmuts gewoon een beetje mooi oud worden denk maar eens bij je eige je haar weg mooier zal je er niet van worden  :Wink:  maar ja ga je horen gr leen

----------


## Peet

:Smile:  Hoi Leen. Oh, dat vind ik lief van je van die wereld bos. Ik weet wel hoor dat jij en je vriendin veel samen doen hoor want dat had je al eens hier gezegt. Ik ben het met je eens hoor dat er iemand moet zijn als ze thuis komen van school. En of dat nu vader of moeder is maakt ook niet uit.


En ik begrijp ook wel na die verhalen uit je eigen jeugd dat jij het beter wil doen. Ik was toendertijd ook zo hoor Leen. Ik ben ook pas gaan werken toen mijn kinderen al wat groter waren en zichzelf al een beetje konden redden. Maarja, iedereen moet dat natuurlijk voor zichzelf weten, maar wat dat betreft ben ik, denk ik, ook nog wel ouderwets.

Nu Leen, als IK jou dan een keer tegen zou komen , krijg jij van mij een heel mooie basketballpetje. Zo, ik ga zo ff vragen of Ocanne d,r hondje al kaal heeft en dan zeg ik nu maar weer adios amigo. Groetjes van Peet-An. ;D  :Wink:

----------


## Peet

Hoi weer Leen.

Ik was weer gelijk met jou aan het typen maar ben weer helemaal bij wat betreft je haartransplantatie. Bedankt weer. Doeiiiiiiii, enneeeeh we blijven mailen hè?
Peet-An.  :Wink:

----------


## Peet

:Big Grin:  Bonsoir Ocanne. 

En is je po..,o nee ik bedoel natuurlijk je hondje al kaal?Hij zal er wel weer magnefiek uit zien hè? Kan zo naar de honden show!

Hè Ocanne, wat zullen anderen mensen eigenlijk wel denken dat wij de hele dag niks anders te doen hebben dan dit? Ik heb wel het idee dat dit door veel mensen word meegelezen. En dat mag ook hoor want we hebben geen geheimen hier.En dit forum is openbaar en voor iedereen toegangelijk. En net wat Leen laats zei, we hebben het meestal wel over iets.

Ach ja, en anders gaan we toch weer op een ander onderwerp verder? Dus je bent alweer een beetje aan het werk? Mooi toch? Nu nog een huisje naar je zin en dan ben jij ook weer klaar. Gaat goed komen.

Ik stop weer voor even en wacht wel weer op jullie.
Au revoir.  :Wink:  Peet-An.

----------

hallo hallo peet  :Wink: 

nu omdat ik thuis ben kijk ik ff tussen door dus die hond is nu half kal wel wat apart zo heb niemand denk ik ,geluk groei het weer aan.............. gna gna ;D

dat mag toch en misschien als die anderen mensen dat lezen van hier woord ze misschien ook gelijk wat beter :P,doe wij toch niet de hele dag nou ja allen vandaag dan ;D,ja dan begin we wat anders als maar geen encyclopedie ga woord ppffffffffffff .

wat hoor ik nou kreeg we bloemen van leen leuk zegt ,zet die vaas al vast met water op de tafel dan ,kreeg hij ook een petje van mij met iets franse er op ,kan hij toch lekker niet lezen ;D.nu ff verder met die hond tot later dan maar weer a tout a l heure ocanne

----------


## Peet

:Wink:  Bonsoir Ocanne. 

Ik ook zo hoor. Ff tussendoor kijken en weer typen. En misschien andere keer heb jij of ik niet zoveel tijd dus dan ff niet toch?

Ach, laat ze ook maar denken, ze kunnen er inderdaad alleen maar beter door worden.
En heb je al de vaas volgedaan met water? Ik wel!!!!!! Nu maar afwachten dan!

En ben je nu dan wel al klaar met het hondje? Is wel zielig hoor als je alleen maar de helft doet. Heeft die warm en koud! ;D ;D Nu, ik denk dat dit vanavond wel het laatste mailtje zal zijn want de dag is al bijna weer om. Ik zie je wel weer een keer hier dan hè?

Leen niet denk ik, want die is nu druk met bossen bloemen maken voor ons en dan uitzoeken waar die heen moeten! ;D Skattug hoor! De groeten van Peet-An en au revoir.  :Wink:  :-*

----------

Bonsoir peet  :Wink: 

ja van mij is die ook de laast mail voor vandag dan ;D ,
ben nog bezig met die hond ,had net visite hij kijk na die hond vroeg hij wat voor ras het was ;D die hij had nog nooit gezien :P kom van een anderen planet ;D.mischien kom leen nog ff hier langs .
dus bonne nuit peet ,Gr van ocanne  :Wink:

----------


## Peet

:Smile:  Bonjour Ocanne.

En heb jij nu al die bossen bloemen gehad? Ikke in ieder geval nog niet! Maarja, de dag ook nog niet om hè? ;D ;D
En ook zien we hem vandaag nog niet hier dus ja, dan zal ie nog wel onderweg zijn.

Ik zag wel dat er weer een paar lui hier ergens op het forum zitten te schelden tegen elkaar! Zal toch niet onze Leen bij zitten hè? 

En is je planetdog nu klaar of niet? Ik hoop het voor het beestje. Ik ga weer en ik lees wel weer van èèn jullie hopenlijk. Ik heb verder niet zoveel om te vertellen eigenlijk. Jij dan?
Groeten van Peet-An en au revoir dan. :-*  :Wink:

----------


## leen

hello musketiers ben net weer home ben effe de in leidsehage geweest winkele vrij vandaag weet je bij coolcat kleding gekocht en paar nw fitness kleding l.b nee was het niet op hetruzie forem maar ja vandaag saaie dag ga effe de bromfiets van mn vriendin maken lekke band weet je bij ons in de binnestad betaal je je blauw aan parkeere dus altyd na dat ik de handel heb gebracht zet ik me wagen thuis neer en neem ik de scoot naar de zaak normaal 5eu 2uurtjes parkeren niet normaal zet hem wel eens neer als het voor effe is maar langer dat is niet te doen en niet betalen echt zo een bon verleden jaar heb ik er 8 opgelopen paar keer had ik geen wisselgeld op zak nou ja eige schuld pech toch en die xtc laat ik voor wat het is einde finito basta had er nog 5liggen goeie heb ze weggegeven laar er maar iemand anders gelukkig mee worden nou peet weet niks meer wel heb ik steeds meer moeite om ocanne te volgen met haar manier van schrijven moet een paar keer lezen om te begrijpen waar ze het over heeft zal ook best moeilijk zijn van frans naar nl op zeker ken zelf geen woord frans zou het ook niet kunne heb jij dat nu ook met ocanne dan gooit ze nog een paar franse woordjes er door heen dan ben ik helemaal het spoor bijster jij ken wel een beetje frans toch peet nou ik ga effe plakken gr leen

----------


## Peet

;D Hallo Leen.

Nee joh, ik ken geen frans en hij mij ook niet! ;D Ne,zonder gein, ik kan echt geen frans en dat wat ik weet, heb ik hier uit een boekje nog van mijn zoon, wat nog bij de pc lag. Dus die woordjes die Ocanne er tussen door gooit, die weet ik dan nog wel. Het lijkt me wel een mooie taal om te leren maar ben daar al te oud voor om dat nu nog te gaan leren. Dan zou ik er moeten gaan wonen, dan leer je het wel sneller denk ik.

Maar ik heb dat wel net als jou, dat ik ook inderdaad vaker er over heen moet lezen wat er staat, maar ik vind het toch bijzonder knap dat ze het wel durft om hier te schrijven. Het lijkt mij ook heel moeilijk om van het frans naar het nl te spreken, laat staan schrijven. Maar ze doet haar best vind ik hoor!

Zo dus je hebt weer campingsmokings gekocht? Ja die zal jij best nodig hebben met jou sporten toch? Moeten het dan ook merkspullen zijn? Jou nu een beeje kennende, ik denk het wel hè? En wat die troep nog betreft, gelijk heb je hoor! Laat het voorlopig maar even en als het kan helemaal niet mee!!!!!!!

Nu Leen, die parkeertarieven hier zijn ook zo duur hoor! Maar wij zelf weten vlakbij het centrum nog wat plekjes waar je nog niet hoeft te betalen , maar dan moet je wel ietsje verder lopen naar het centrum. En je loopt dan dwars door een heel mooi park hier dus dan is dat niet zo erg. Verder hoop ik voor je dat je het gaatje hebt kunnen vinden van het lek in de band, dan kan je weer scheuren of je vriendin dan.

Dus jij was daar niet bij? Maar wat een gezeik anders hè? Ja, ik ook nie hoor, als je dat misschien zou denken, want van haarmiddelen weet ik niks. Maargoed, laat ze maar gaan, misschien komt er voor die lui dan ook zo,n leuke mailing als van ons, de 3 MUSKETIERS uit!! ;D  :Embarrassment:  Maar kan nooit zo leuk worden. Nu, mijn vaas blijft leeg. Ik zal zelf zo ff een bossie moeten kopen maar ja, je kan ook niet alles hebben toch? Ik ga nu maar weer Leen, ik ga weer van jullie lezen en prettige dag verder nog op je vrije dag.
Groetjes van Peet-An. Wat een lange mail weer hè?  :Wink:  8)

----------

Hallo Peet  :Wink: 

zo hond weer klaar zie hij nu weer normaal uit ,Ho dus jij kan geen franse geen problemen dat leer ik je toch ;D,leen begrepen hij niet zelf mij Nederlands type tal kan hij niet begrepen ???,maar ik zelf moet ook goed kijken hoor wat hij schrijf . : :Smile: 

maar over boete heb ook eentje gehad van 6 manden geleden kreeg hem nu pas binnen maar de eerst aanmaning heb nog niet eens de beschikking van die boete thuis gekregen ,dus ff gebeld en nu maar afwacht ,zal wel moet betaald want dis toch nooit te winnen met hum .  :Frown: 

de bloemen vaas is weer gevuld mar niet door leen .ff snel nog een klein franse berichten voor leen ;Ddan bonsoir et a demain Ocanne

----------

Hallo leentje  :Wink: 

zo dus je begrepen van mij niets van : :Smile: maar dat geeft toch niet allen moet je twee of drie keer weer lezen wat ik type op die forum ,je kom toch wel uit  :Wink: .
zo dus alles weg gedaan van die troep ,goed zo weet nog de erst keer dat je zei je wist waar je hier mee bezig was nou je zie het kan altijd een keer verkeer ga .maar is beter dat je verder met sport doen.

;Dleen t a reussie le pneu c est arranger maintenant ,alors ta copine peut rouler t as pas compris je pense he leen nanana nanana .groetjes van Ocanne salut  :Wink:

----------


## leen

hoi peet en ocanne gaat ie vandaag dacht dat jij wel frans sprak peet dus niet ocanne heeft een aardig bericht naar mijn verzonden ??? alleen ben ik het spoor bijster 8) ??? en overal parkeere duur de auto als melkoe van de regering > :Frown:  heb een paar fitness shirtjes gekocht gister van gorrila wear daar moet ik nog in groeien hoop dat die anab goed aanslaan zijn wel gaaf die shirtjes met een gorrila erop die zn spier ballen laat zien ;Dmaar ja ocanne kan het wel lezen maar moet er echt moeite voordoen maar ik denk dat het erg moeilijk is van frans naar nl vind ik het nog knap hoor alleen ik praat geen woord frans dus dat bericht moet je maar effe vertaale hoor ???en gister de bande geplakt maar hij liep weer leeg heb ik er maar gelijk een nw opgezet vandaag bij me schoon vader nw remmen in zn auto gezet voor ik vrachtwagen zat was ik automonteur zo een 6jaar bij de ford gewerkt maar vond dat niks maar ja was het enigste op de l.t.s wat ik kon en zo rol je daar in he maar ja ga wat eten hoor het wel weer gr 1 van de musketiers en ocanne had het nog over xtc dat ik vroeger zij dat ik er wel mee om kon gaan daar sta ik nog steeds achter en als ik zeg ik stop dan stop ik ook maar heb het nog nooit uit de hand laten lopen ocanne wou niet dat der vriend gebruikte en hij deed het toch en toen ginge ze uitelkaar maar als ik een pil nam mijn vriendin deed ook mee oja heb nog wel wat te melden mijn vriendin heeft gister met mn zus een paar rimpels laten wegspuiten ik vond dat niet nodig maar goed zij wel ze was een beetje blauw van de prikken maar was vandaag al weg koste450eu maar ze gaan nog een keer in kliniek haarlem ik was er voor mn haar weet je nog zij was erbij heeft ze gelijk die afspraak gemaakt blijft 3jaar zitten zegge ze en die rimpel komen dan in verzwakte mate terug vond het niet nodig maar kon dat natuurlijk niet zegge ik met mn haar kost een stuk meer dus zij ook gelukkig nou weet niet of julli dit boeiend vonden maar ja ik denk jemoet ergens over lullen misschien denk je wel l.b maar ga het horen ga eten gr leen  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Peet

:Big Grin:  Bonjour Ocanne.

Zo dan, hier ben ik ook weer ff. Ik ben nog ff aan het uitzoeken wat je nu precies in het frans aan Leen had geschreven want als ik het zo lees, begrijp ik het ook niet. En je hondje nu eindelijk kaal? Dan kan die er ook weer ff tegen.

Die andere mensen op het forum hebben het gelukkig ook weer goed gemaakt en zelfs M.... moest nog ff antwoorden. Moet je lezen ff. Lachuh!!!!
En Ocanne, ben je weer wezen werken vandaag? Nu, ik heb niet zoveel meegemaakt vandaag. Gewone dag. Ga je weer lezen dan! Ik hoop dat Leen nog wat te vertellen heeft en daar wacht ik dan ook maar weer ff op.

Au revoir en a bientôt. Groetjes van Peet-An. ;D  :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## leen

zo ben een beetje lief tege marie geweest misschien vergeeft ze me zonden

----------


## Peet

;D Nou Leen dat moet telepathie zijn, maar wij zijn vaak op de zelfde tijd aan het typen. Okè dan, je bent nu aan het eten dus dacht ik, ga ik nu ff schrijven. Wij hebben net gegeten en heb ff naar Ocanne geschreven.

Nee Leen, ik weet ook niet wat Ocanne in het frans aan jou had gezegt, maar dat zoek ik wel ff uit.
En wat een heftig verhaal wat je verteld over je vriendin en je zus! Ja natuurlijk moet ze dat doen als ze er happy mee is maar ik vind het nogal wat! Zou ik nooit durven of ja, misschien als ik heeeeel veeeeel rimpels zou hebben, maar dat dat heb ik gelukkig nog niet. Tenminste nog niet zo erg.

Maarja, iedereen moet doen waar ie zich goed bijvoelt toch? Jij doet dat voor je haar en zij voor haar huid. Kijk je ook nog ff op dat andere item over dat haarmiddel want je hebt reactie gehad Zuster Clivia. ;D ;D Zo en nu niet meer zo luid schelden hoor! :P :P :P Is al oorlog zat in de wereld ???

Nu Leen ik hoop wel dat je nu voorgoed van die troep af zal blijven hoor! Heeft je vriendin er geen last van gehad dan? Dat vroeg ik mij ook eigenlijk af. Als jullie als ouders dan beide zo,n end van de wereld af zijn, hoe vinden je kinderen dat dan? Of word ik nu te brutaal als ik dit vraag? Moet je eerlijk zeggen dan want dan houd ik daar over op. Ik lees wel weer dan. Ik vind het best interessant hoor om te lezen hoor!

Groetjes weer van Peet Musketier-An 8) 8) ;

----------


## leen

hoi peet nee mn vriendin had geen last alleen van die laatste keer dat wel en wat betreft mijn ouders mn kids haten ze ook omdatwat ze mij hebben aangedaan heb vaak verteld hoe dat bij ons thuis ging zijn geen vader en moeder en dan ook geen opa en oma de tives voor hun allebei nooit meer ze moge rotte in de hel wat mij betreft als er wat bestaat na dit leven dan zullen hun hun straf wel krijgen en heb je trouwens gekeken probeer weer een beetje normaal te doen tegen marie als ik kwaad word laat ik me altijd teveel meesleepen dat komt door mn verleden en zeg ik alles wat er in mn hoofd opkomt niet goed maar ja ga wat horen en je kan alles aan me vragen maakt niet uit heb niks te verberge gr leen een open boek

----------

Hallo leentje  :Wink: 

ok dan vertaal ik het wel maar begrepen dan wel ,ik zei in franse heb je nu al die bande gerepareerd dan kan je vriendin weer op die brommer en begrepen je toch niet wat ik schreef ,dus is nu vertaal in NL .
moet we snel na holliday inn hoor in echt ga beter dan dat typen als jullie mij niet begrepen . ;D

over die XTC zei ik allen dat omdat je nu zo ziek ben gewest hier door dat je nu denk niet meer ga doen ok.ja dat klop mij ex de het maar ik niet en nooit ,je zie je heb het zelf nu megemaken je was erg ziek maar je kan ook altijd wat overhoud blijf en is troep .en nu stop ik over die xtctroep ok. > :Frown: 

lees ik net wat je zei over die rimpels ,van jou vriendin en je sus ,ze moeten 7 dagen van te voor arnica slik voor dat ze die prik doet dan heb ze geen last van blauw plekken .  :Big Grin: 
voor die rimpels kan ze beter biostimulatie doen ,in België is daar een bekend dermatoloog en ook niet zo duur hel veel Nederland ga daar na toe ,kost 150 euro en goed resultaat ,op de duur zijn de rimpels echt weg en je heb ook botox dat is niet blijf , dat is allen voor fronsrimpels en kraypotjes duur 6 manden kost 50 euro zie onder misschien heb ze daar wat aan .

tekort aan eigen huis (collageen en elastine )
veroorzaakt rimpels,smalle lippen,nerhangende mondhoeken en hollen wangen door veroudering van onze huis, verlies van eigen huid (collageen en elastine) woord behandelen door biostimulatie .

uitdrukkingsrimpels .
woorden veroorzaakt door samentrekking van de spieren onder de huis .beter gekend als lachrimpels of fronsrimpels.uitdrukkingsrimpels woorden behandeld met botox.
zo en nu ff een mail voor peet doei Ocanne .snap je een betje leen . ;D ;D

----------

Bonsoir peet  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

wat een verhal heb ik gedaan voor leen maar ben nu bezig voor jou nu dus duur ff tot straks of a tout a l heure :-*

----------


## Peet

:Smile:  Hoi Leen.

Zo zeg, ik ben weer helemaal bij over jou situatie. Maar ik bedoelde eigenlijk met de vraag, hoe vinden jullie kids het toen jij en je vriendin zo ziek waren van die XTC? Als jullie dan een paar dagen zo van de wereld zijn, zullen zij dat toch ook niet zo leuk vinden?

En Leen, maak je eigen inderdaad maar niet meer zo druk over wat sommigen hier op het forum schrijven want dat wind je alleen maar op en da,s nie goed voor het hart. Maar ik kan me er wel wat van voorstellen hoor als je zelf zo,n jeugd hebt gehad. Dan roept dat soms nog steeds agressie in je op hè?


Dat kan ik inderdaad ook zien aan je manier van schrijven. Daarom Leen, hou het maar een beetje rustig en anders moeten we toch echt ff een keer wat Ocanne ook al zei ff er tussen uit naar Holliday Inn om ff bij te tanken. 8) 8) Met z,n allen. Goed, ik laat het hier maar weer ff bij en lees dan wel weer!  :Wink:   :Big Grin:  Gr, Peet-An

----------


## Peet

:Smile:  Voor OCANNE.

Zo jij weet er veel van zeg? Doe je ook in cosmetica? Wel goed dan van je waar je het ook vandaan hebt. Ik zie dat ook weleens op de tv ook bij dat instituut van Vanessa. Nou ja, dat vind ik eerlijk gezegt niet zo mooi. Maarja, ieder z,n eigen smaak. Misschien als je zelf nog wel jong bent, maar dan zie ik van die vrouwen van mijn leeftijd of nog ouder zoals die moeder van Marco Borsato en dan denk ik van, jeetje wat erg zeg!!!Die willen dan nog zo jong lijken :-[.

Ik zelf gebruik altijd wel goede spullen voor mijn huid maar dat hoeft toch echt niet zo duur te zijn. Ik ben heel content met de spullen van Yves Rocher. Heel goed voor mijn gezicht vind ik. Nou ja, lekker belangrijk weer hè?

Ik was blij dat jij zelf ff de vertaling hebt gedaan want ik snapte er niks van. Wij moeten inderdaad maar es lekker gaan relaxen daar in Holliday Inn en dan ga ik frans van jou leren. Is ook goed voor Leen. Wel je zwemspullen meenemen dan hè, want er is een lekker warm binnenbad en sauna! ;D ;D 8) Nou, als dat ff zou kunnen?

Nu ik ben weer benieuwd naar jou schrijven en wacht af. Groeten van Peet-An en au revoir enne voilà, une bière. ;D

----------


## leen

o bedoelde je dat die ene is pas 9 die weetniet beter of we zijn gewoon ziek mn andere dochter weet wel dat we ziek waren van de xtc maar ja ze heeft zelf ook wel eens op een party gebruikt dat heeft ze vertelt ik hou dat altyd bespreek baar anders doen ze het stiekum en nu kan ik er wat over zeggen omdat ik zelf weet wat het doet de meeste vriendinne van haar zeggen ik zou het nooit kunne zeggen tegen mn ouders maar ze doen het wel ze is al byna 17 dus ja eige leven ik zorgte al voor mn eige had toen nog wel contacht met mn ouders je probeert en probeert maar zulke mensen zijn niet goed bij hun knar dus dat lukt nooit kan ook niks leuks verzinnen by die mensen ben door een hel gegaan die hebben hun geschapen voor mij toen en daarom heb ik een explosief karakter heb me al vroeger vaak in de problemen gebracht vechtpartyen met portiers op de vuist toen ik nog veel stapte elke week vechten heb daar een flink strafblad aan over gehouwen maar de laatste 5 jaar rust geen narigheid was vroeger niet makkelijk wel goed voor mn gezin omdat ik daar van thuis van geleert heb heb me kids nog nooit een klap of wat gegeven maar buiten was ik niet makkelijk kan nog wel eens ontploffen in het verkeer maar dan zorg ik wel dat ik mn handjes thuis laat trouwens meestal heb ik geen last omdat ik toch me body mee heb blijft bij schelden ik heb daar toen ook voor gezeten je doet dat niet straffeloos elke week vechten weeg nu 108kg zit nu opeen dieet om zoveel massa te krijgen als ik anabolen ga slikken dan gaat het er hard af omdat je met anab veel vet verbrand dat gebeurde de laatste keer ook toen moest ik heel veel eten om op gewicht te blijven ik hoef geen spierbonk te worden maar gewoon gespiert met massa geen echte bodybuilder die zijn aleen maar spieren en staan droog geen gram vet op hun licaam dat zijn de mensen die aan wedstrijden mee doen heb daar wel enorm veel respect voor die moeten wat afzien hoor maar ja ga je horen gr leen

----------


## leen

nou ocanne jij weet er veel van zeg maar ik weet er niks van maar ja zij wou het en ze heef geeens rimpels maar ja zij zegt van wel zij is pas34 maar ja trouwens vannesa ziet er niet uit met die zoele lippen vond het vroeger eenlekker wijf maar nu toen ze ouder werd vond ik haar voor die ingrepen nog een spetter had ze hier en daar wel een rimpeltje maar vond dat niet lelijk vond haar echt lekker maar nu een spook teveel van het goede maar ja zij zal het wel mooi vinden toch gr leen

----------

Zo peet ben ik weer : :Smile: 

ja beetje later peet maar had net bezoek ,en moet kokkerel .ff gezeleid ,denk moet ff snel na peet.
ja het lijk me een goed idee dat van holliday inn met een lekker glas wijn . ;D
nou niet dat ik veel weet maar heb wel altijd interesse gehad van al dat nieuw ,maar dat het niets te maken met vanessa zij gebruiken melkzuren of zo is en dat is hel anders dan in België ,wel de botox maar dat woord in veel ziekenhuis al jaar gebruiken dis zo soort spierverlamming als je bijv last van tik met die botox ben je er zo vanaf ,je heb meer een lief uitstraling ,ik zelf heb al botox gebruiken omdat ik zo veel frons had ook veel ;ast van en die mensen altijd tegen mij zei wat kijk je boo > :Frown: s als je dat hoor elke dag woord je ook moe van ,en nu niet meer .maar ik gebruiken ook goed crème ,vind het zelf niet verkeerd als je iets doen bij je zelf en als je daar door je beter voel waarom niet dis ook anders dan een face life never dat vind ik eng .maar heb ik tussen door de verhaal van leen gelezen ,jullie zij druk bezig gewest hoor nu heb ik veel te lezen ,anders snap ik weer niets meer van ;D ,heb ook gelezen van marmietje dis beter zo toch aan ruzie heb je er niets aan .moet weer alles ff goed lezen dus al vas bonne nuit peet en tot moegen groetjes van ocanne . :-*

----------

nog ff voor leen  :Smile: 

begrepen wat zij mee bedoel ,met geen rimpels maar als dat help en ze beter hier door voel waarom niet toch ,maar laten ze hier ff kijken op die site van caravani erg bekend www.carpe.be 
en ook goedkopen dis ook natuurlijk product hij heb zelf een boek geschreven .wat ik al zei erg veel Nederlands ga na hem toe .
hij gebruiken bij hem zelf kijken maar na zij gezicht .ja ik zelf vond ik haar vroeg mooie die lippen vind ik iets te groot maar ja ,iedereen zij mening toch over .

zal ik graag wil weet wat ze gekregen heb jou vriendin voor die rimpels wat voor product dus .
kijk als je jong ben heb je dat in jou lichaam hoe oud je woord breek dat af en wat caravani inspuiten woord weer aangemaakte en daar door krijg je weer een gezicht zowat zonder rimpels 
echt waar heb vriendin dit dat bij hem gedaan en heb de resultaat gezien dus het werk echt .

en nu nog dat leen wat je vroeg heb megemaken laat het los anders verpest je toch een beetje je eigen leven weet dat het moeilijk is voor jou maar kijk vooruit weet waar ik hier over praten heb zelf niet makkelijk gehad vroeg ,maar als je hier altijd aan denken verpest toch beetje jou leven ,je heb een lief vriendin en kinderen en dat is belangrijk toch .nu stop ik weer dus leen groetjes van mij bye bye ocanne  :Big Grin:

----------

peet en leen : :Smile: 

kan het jullie wel allemaal volgen hoop ik . ;D : :Smile:  :P
doeiiiii :-*

----------


## Peet

:Big Grin:  Bonjour Ocanne.

Ja hoor, ik kan het zeker nog heel goed volgen hoor! Alleen ik heb dat net als Leen, dat ik wel soms nog een keer moet lezen maar ik vind je geweldig. 

Van Botox had ik ook weleens gehoord en natuurlijk Ocanne moet men dat zelf weten of je dat laat doen. Voor sommige mensen zal het best een uitkomst zijn. Ik heb ook een collega die altijd zo boos kijkt maar die is ook nog chararijnig erbij,dus zal het haar niet veel helpen. ;D

Ik zou bv. wel iets aan mijn buikje willen doen, maar hoe? Ik had al weleens hier op dit forum met iemand erover gehad een tijdje geleden, maar als het met pillen of vitaminepreperaten moet, mag ik dat niet, vanwege ik dus hartpatient ben. Of ik moet naar Leen gaan en bij hem op de fitnis gaan? ;D ;D

Ik weet eigenlijk niet, welke mogelijkheden ik heb om dat buikje weer een beetje plat te krijgen? Ja, oefeningen doen, maar daar heb ik niet vaak zin in. Ach, en zo erg is dat buikje nu ook weer niet hoor! Maar toch! Ik als in de Privè van vorige week lees, dat Willeke Alberti in 4 maanden tijd van maat 42 naar maat 36 is gegaan met ook èèn of andere pil. Zou ik wel eens willen weten welke dan en of ik dat ook mag?

Ik had ook altijd maat 34 of 36 maar nu maat 38 of 40. Zal bij mij denk ik ook wel door de hormonen komen denk ik maarja, ik moet er verder maar geen probleem van maken. Er zijn ergere dingen toch? :P Nu dit was weer ff ons cosmetica praatje en zo komen we steeds weer op iets nieuws.

Ga zo ff op het internet zoeken voor dat weekend Parijs met de Pasen. Ik had al wat gevonden eigenlijk dus ga ff kijken of het nog vrij is en dan ga ik het maar bevestigen. Ik hoop vandaag nog weer wat te lezen van jullie . 
Groetjes en au revoir en A tout à l`heure. Peet-An  :Wink:

----------


## leen

hello ocanne nee kan je nu wel goed volgen maar ga het doorgeven aan mijn vriendin wat jij allemaal zij ik heb me eige er nooit in verdiept maar dat komt omdat ik dat probleem nog nie heb ik heb weer andere problemen zo krijge we allemaal wat van moeder natuur en hoe gaat het met je ex zie je hem helemaal niet meer of komt ie nog wel eens hij doet geloof ik niet zn best om je terug te winnen fouten maken we allemaal dat moet toch op telossen zijn denk ik zo of is het definitief bij jou hou je helemaal niet meer van hem ik ben ook wel eens uitelkaar geweest was mijn schuld ging vreemd erg veel keer das niet goed maar heb mn leve gebetert maar blijf naar vrouwen kijken ken er niks aan doen maar als je niet meer uitgaat dan is de kans minder en blijft het veilig je moet je eige tekortkominge begrijpen ga het horen ocanne vind het wel knap dat je nl kan schrijven lijkt me moeilijk frans naar nl maar ja langzaam gaat dat steeds beter gr leen

----------


## leen

marie heeft gereageert toch wel leuk ben niet aardig geweest tegen haar maar je erken je fouten zeg dinge maar heb er al snel spijt van misschien heeft ze dit forem gelezen en begrijpt ze me een beetje dat ik gewoon dinge te snel zeg en te snel oordeel komt goed met die leen leert van zn fouten

----------


## Peet

;D Hoi Leen.

Ik zag dat je ook weer ff was geweest. We komen steeds meer over je te weten hè? Nu joh, schrijf het maar op hoor! En dat je het nu weer goed hebt met Marie, hieperdepiep Hoera!!!! Ja, je hebt er ook niks aan dat geruzie op het forum, maarja, je mag toch wel een mening hebben of zeggen toch? Okè dan weer voor ff. Ik ga weer en lees wel weer dan. Hou je haaks en de groeten van Peet-An.

Ps. Ik heb over mezelf niet zoveel te vertellen want ik leef al 36 jaar met dezelfde man. Saai eigenlijk hè? Maar hij is zooooooo lief voor me. :P Ben ook nog nooit vreemd geweest. Groetjessssssssssss  :Wink:

----------

Hoi hoi Peet  :Wink: 

moet wel hier om lacht weer als je zegt dat je collega zo chagrijn is dat het niet helpen ,maar moet je dat tegen haar zegt misschien ga ze weer lacht met die botox. ;D ;D

voor jou heb ik ook misschien wat zeker weet het niet maar kijk maar daar op www.newfig.com dis in zuid holland je kan ook goed hier mee afvallen en dis ook voor mensen met hoog bloeddrukken enz ,anders bel je daar heb in verband met je hart .
dat heb ik niet gelezen over willeke ,maar denk omdat ze vaker een nieuw vriend heb en dan snel afvallen . ;D : :Smile: 
je heb zo veel pillen op de mark maar goed is het niet altijd ,net zo dat je pillen heb je val wel snel af maar je kreeg wel hartklopping dus goed is het niet en ik zoek altijd de beste als ik wat nodig heb .
maar peet maat 38 is toch niet zo veel en met die hormonen je kan ook wat zwaar ga woorden > :Frown: 
en dan is wat moeilijk om het weer kwijt te raken .
lekker na Parijs met Pasen ,hoop dat je het wat kunnen vinden dan .nee niet saai met het dezelde man 36 jaar ppffffffff wat een tijden zegt  :Big Grin:  maar hij is toch lief dus das belangrijk toch ,ik ga maar weer groetjes Ocanne.

----------

Hoi leen  :Wink: 

ja van daar in België is wat goedkopen dan in Haarlem en denk dat de dezelfde is anders later die site van caravani eerst lezen aan jou vriendin die heb ik gisteren gezet op de forum .
over die ex tja heb hem wel gezien toeval ,maar hij heb zo veel problemen als ik dan dat nog op mij kop moet krijgen nee hoor sorry hier heb ik geen zien meer in ,hij vertel zelf dat hij nog wat gebruiken heb maar zal je wat zegt leen heb niets met gevoel te maken soms al geeft je zowel aan iemand en je weet dat het nooit meer goed ga kan je beter mee stop dan dat jij je zelf onderdoor ga toch dat is einde zoeken vind ik .  :Frown: 
je kan bij mij erg ver ga maar als het over is het dan echt over ,hij heb het verpest ik niet ,en mij vertrouw ook beschaden kom nooit meer goed ,wil wel vrienden gewoon blijf maar meer ook niet ,weet ook dat hij het moeilijk heb momenteel zakelijk ,en ben best bereid om hem te helpen als ik het kan doen maar meer ook niet ,moet ook zelf aan mij eigen denken toch leen ,als je het zelf niet doen doet niemand anders .weet wel als een man een slippertje doet met een anderen vrouwen ok dan kan je hem dan vergeven maar als iemand door die troep na de kloot ga en daar niets aan wil doen en zelf niets weet tja dan kan ik zelf weinig doen ,ik moet ook allen allen regelen .zo he niet meer vrend ga hoor jij leen pas op hoor ;D ;D
doei ocanne

----------

ho ja leen was vergeten tof dat je weer goed heb gemaken met marmietje he dis beter zo kan wij hier nog lang blijf ;D ;D ;D ;D ocanne

----------


## Peet

;D Bonsoir Ocanne.

Ik heb net ff op die site gekeken voor mijn gewicht. Ik vond het een interessante site en denk ook dat er best mensen zullen zijn die ons lezen er wat aan hebben. : :Smile: 
Ik had ff die lengte en gewichttjek gedaan, maar die van mij was goed en geeft geen gezondheidsrisico,s. Pffff ben ik weer blij mee zeg! Gelukkig maar! 8)Hoef ik niet aan de pillen. Ik denk toch dat ik maar eens wat meer moet gaan oefenen om het buikje wat strakker te krijgen.

Ik moest ook wel weer om jou lachen hoor over dat wat jij zei van die Willeke.  :Big Grin:  Komt van al die mannen!!Maar dan heeft zij zeker ook last van de hormonen. ;D :P :P. Alleen wordt zij er niet dikker van maar dunner! 

Nu, ik heb nu dat weekendje Parijs geboekt en zitten dan in Tulip Inn hotel in Bussy St. Georges, vlakbij Disney dus. Kep er nu al zin in, maarja moet nog ff wachten. Ik ben soms nog net een kind hè? Wij gaan best wel vaak op vakantie maar het blijft leuk.Ik geniet er ook altijd zo van.

Nu, ik stop maar weer en ik lees dan graag weer van jou of Leen. Au revoir en adios hasta la vista. Peet- An  :Wink:

----------

bonsoir peet ;D

ja je bedoel dat ze dus willeke ook als van hormonen omdat ze dunnen woord ja die met al die jong manen altijd in bewering dis ook niet gek dat ze slank blijf He ;D.maar dus je gewicht is goed zie je dus ff oefenen en dan is buikje weg . : :Smile: 

He wat leuk voor jou dis jou geluk en weet ook wat het is misschien kom ik ff langs met de auto als is allen voor die lekker croissant chaud ;D,weet allen nog niet wanner ga je eigelijk en ga je met de TGV of ook met de auto .
misschien kom leen ook nog ff langs met en hel groot bos bloemen ;D.nou ga weer verder op het net doei en groetjes van moi moi Ocanne :-*

----------


## leen

met marie heb ik een grote fout gemaakt zeg is volgens mij een top wijf en weet waar ze over praat wat een blunder aan mij kant zeg

----------


## leen

hoi ocanne jij red het wel en je moet doen wat het beste is voor jou je bent sterk zat en ik leef toch met je mee sterkte je vriend leen

----------


## leen

trouwens over die bloem jammer weet geen aderes ken als julli in leiden omstreek hadden gewoont hadden julli hem al gehad hoor had ik gelijk marie een boeket gestuurt die verdient hem ook na alles wat ik gezegt heb over haar  :Big Grin:

----------


## Peet

:Big Grin:  Hoi Ocanne, nou nog ff voor het slapen gaan een berichtje van mij.

Wat is er gebeurd met Leen hè? Maar zo is het wel beter toch? Heeft Leen er weer een cybergirl bij. Als ie ons nu maar niet vergeet! Nee hoor Leen, ik vind het heel tof van je om het weer goed te maken met Marie. Volgens mij bedoelt ze het zeker wel goed.

Maargoed, wij gaan dus met Pasen pas naar Parijs hoor. We vertrekken de 18e april tot en met de 20e april. Nee, wij gaan met de OAD bus, gaan s, morgens al heel vroeg hier weg en komen dan ca, èèn uur s,middags daar aan. En dan zondag,s om half vier daar weer weg. En dan vanuit het hotel, pakken we de metro. Maar het is maar 5 minuten van Disney af dat hotel. We waren al ooit eerder in Bussy geweest omdat onze zoon 4 jaar geleden daar bij een gastgezin gewoont had. Dus we zijn wel een beetje bekent daar! Kom jij ook dan maar! Wordt lachuhhhhhhh ;D ;D En Leen met zijn gezin! Allemaal naar Micky Mouse  :Big Grin: 

Nu ik ga zo lekker naar boven nog ff tv kijken en dan lekker slapen en morgen gezond weer op, hoop ik.
Welterusten en tot morgen dan weer. Trusteeeee. :-*
Peet-An :-*

----------


## Peet

: :Smile:  Leen, heel tof van je. Echt waar. Je hebt nu het licht werkelijk gezien. Maar wij blijven wel vrienden hè? We blijven mailen toch?

Truste ook hè!!!!!!!! Peet-An  :Wink:   :Wink:  Tot morgen.

----------

Hallo peet  :Big Grin: 

ja dat vind ik ook goed van leen dat hij het goed gemakken met marmietje maar straks heb hij geen bloemen meer over zo , ;D : :Smile: 
dus 18 april ga je lekker na Parijs en dan zie jij jou zoon ook ,en mij misschien ook sta ik ineens voor je neus ;D,ik schreef het wel in mijn agenda ,hoop niet dat ik na Spanje ben in dit tijden we zal het zien toch ,en met de auto ben je de zo .ga zo weer ff weg en hoor je later wel ok al vast de groetjes van Ocanne . :-*

----------

hoi leen  :Big Grin: 

ik wil wel die bloemen zelf komen halen als ik in de buurt ben van leiden ,ook gelijk voor peet ;D ;D ;D tot later :-* ocanne

----------

stom heb ik ook niet het adresse van die toko van leen ;D ;D doei

----------


## leen

tja mens maakt ruzie en maakt fouten ken je ook weer goedmaken toch als je maar je fouten toegeeft vind ik en ocanne weet jij dan wel waar peet woont in apeldoorn ga je ze dan effe breng 2uur rijden van af hier valt niet tegen dan met de huidige benzine prijzen word het een duur bosje bloem ben ook niet aangesloten bij de fleurop anders had ik het laten bezorgen mijn bezorgdienst brengt allen maar leiden en omstreken en om nu adderese op dit forem te zetten vind ik geen goede zaak maar ja ben iedergeval blij met contacht met marie ze heeft ook zat leevens ervaring dat merk je en dat overgewicht is ook een probleem net zo als dat haar maar ik ga het wel oplossen en natuurlijk had ik er een paar mooie vakansie voor gehad maar ik moet ook keuze maken had een ford mustang cabrio die heb ik eind afgelopen zomer verkocht betaal ik nu die operatsie van en ga met vakantsie maar pas na de jaar wisseling naar thailand hoop dat ik mn cabrio niet ga missen wand als die zon weer gaat schijnen je ben er altijd weer de blits mee maar ja als ik het toch ga missen kan ik nog altyd een goedkopere terug kopen een goed kopere cabrio maar ja ga nu rennen me bloemen staan op de veiling te wachten gr peet ocanne ga het weer horen g leen

----------

nee jho ga ze niet in Apeldoorn brengen die bosje bloemen die nemen ik gelijk mee als ik na Parijs ga na peet ;D ;D.waarom zonder voor die cabrio misschien is het beter anders ga je haar in de waar met die winter toch geintjeeeeeee . :-*
maar ja dis niet verstand om adressen hier op de forum op et zet maar e mail adressen kan toch geen kwaad of wel !!! ???.ok rennen maar na jou bloemen leen hoort je later weer groetjes Ocanne .  :Wink:

----------


## leen

wat zie ik weer ocanne wil weer leuk zijn word er nu wel doodziek van trouwens dat heb je met mensen die willen leuk zijn over jouw rug een gientje oke maar elk bericht moet er wat grappigs over gezegt worden over wat ik als een probleem ervaar zit me echt tot hier > :Frown:  dit word op zeker mijn laatste bericht aan jouw ocanne grapjes zijn leuk als je er allebei om ken lachen leedvermaak is wat anders of is dat in frankrijk anders bah misselijk word ik ervan je kan nu goed zien hou het werkt je verteld wat en mensen willen je voor lul zetten

----------


## Peet

:Smile:  Hallo Ocanne.

Ik wil ook weer ff meedoen. Tuurlijk is het beter geen adressen hierop te zetten maar je kunt inderdaad wel denk ik, e-mailadres hierop zetten. Maar dan moet ik eerst ff een nieuwe aanmaken, want mijn echte adres is ook mijn echte naam. En jij en Leen mogen dat best weten, maar niet iedereen. Anders ben ik bang voor spookmailtjes en daar zitten wij toch niet op te wachten? En dan kunnen we onder elkaar altijd nog wel doorgeven wie en wat toch? : :Smile: 

Dus, Ocanne jij neemt de bloemen wel ff mee naar Parijs? Heel tof van je hoor! Droogbloemen zeker hè? ;D ;D

Want ik heb daar geen vaas en heb ook niet zo,n grote koffer om er vazen in te doen. Nu Ocanne, om achter die toko van Leen te komen is niet zo moeilijk hoor! Hij had in het begin van ons item hier ergens opgezet waar die toko is en toen heb ik op het internet gekeken bij de telefoongids waar precies. Ja, ik dacht misschien gaan wij nog eens naar Leiden, moet ik wel weten waar toch?  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  Ja ja, An de speurneus hè Leen? ;D Maargoed dat komt nog wel een keer dan.

Ik ga er weer ff van tussen en lees straks wel weer ff dan.
Groetjes van Peet-An. ??? ??? 8) 8) Je komt toch wel naar Parijs hè ;D

----------


## Peet

:-[ Oeps, Ocanne, Leen is nu boos :'( Peet An

----------


## Peet

:Wink:  Hoi LEEN. Waarom ben je nu opeens zo boos? Ik denk dat er nu heel wat mensen die dit item meelazen, denken van, dit moest en keer gebeuren. Nu, die hebben dan hun zin!!!!!

Ik weet wel dat je het niet persoonlijk tegen mij had, maar ik vind het toch heel jammer dat het nu zo gelopen is. Nu ja, misschien weer wat om over te schrijven en misschien weer goed te maken? Mocht je je ook aangesproken voelen door mij, dan sorry daarvoor.

Ik ga weer lezen dan hè? :-[ :-/

----------

Hallo peet  :Wink: 

ja dat zal ik ook moet doen een nieuw mail adressen ,heb dezelfde als jij met mij namen ,dus beter niet hier toch.
over die bloemen nou peet ben gek genoeg om dat te doen die bloemen na Parijs maar geen droogbloemen zeker niet ;D ,maar dat kom nog wel een keer ,ik zelf heb elke week zo boos wit lelies met veel takken blijf erg lang staan en reuken ook zo lekker in huis .  :Big Grin: 
zo moet weer om jou lacht an de speurneus ,zo we krijgen best druk hoor na leiden in holliday inn ,na Parijs : :Smile:  .meestal als ik wat zegt kom ik altijd na ,maar hierover moet eerst ff kijken wanner is het voor Parijs .zie je weer peet ,las wat van leen maar begrepen ik niet zo ??? dus ff hem een berichten schrijf ok tot later peet au revoir Ocanne. :-*

----------

wat zie ik weer ocanne wil weer leuk zijn word er nu wel doodziek van trouwens dat heb je met mensen die willen leuk zijn over jouw rug een gientje oke maar elk bericht moet er wat grappigs over gezegt worden over wat ik als een probleem ervaar zit me echt tot hier dit word op zeker mijn laatste bericht aan jouw ocanne grapjes zijn leuk als je er allebei om ken lachen leedvermaak is wat anders of is dat in frankrijk anders bah misselijk word ik ervan je kan nu goed zien hou het werkt je verteld wat en mensen willen je voor lul zetten 

ben ik zeker nu aan de buur  :Embarrassment: 
leen !!!! nou zegt heb je mij berichten wel goed gelezen denk ik niet ,en wat bedoel je eigelijk met elke berichten ???,je zei al dat je mij met moeite begrepen denk dat het weer het geval is , en wat je zegt over leedvermaak heb niets te maken met frankrijk .je moet dan weer die berichten weer eens lezen dan .
is ook niet mij bedoeling om jou voor lul te zetten ,als het over haar of kal ,heb al gezegd dat ik kal mooie vind en je ben het niet toch .denk dat je bos ben omdat ik zei over die cabriot als het vel wind is dan ga je haar van alle kant ,weet ik dat omdat ik ook een cabriot heb heb lang haar en doe altijd een peet op als ik rijden omdat het niet te doen is met die wind.en dan wil ik ook nog kwijt over leedvermaak heb in juilliet drie vriendin verloor erg jong nu heb ik ook een vriendin die kanker heb en is allemaal kal dis voor een vrouw nog erg dan een man maar wat het nog erg van haar is dat ze al een ben in de graaf heb ,dus niet zo lang meer te leven dus ga me niet vertel wat leedvermaak is ,maar als het jou laste berichten is aan mij ok maar vind wel dat verhaal van die groen zeep veel erg dan wat ik net zei over die berichten van met die cabriot ,zo dan ben ik ook kwijt ,en je zie goed verkeer leen wat ik schreef maar dis goed .gr Ocanne .

----------


## Peet

:Wink:  Bonsoir Ocanne.

Jeetje wat erg nu hè? Leen is 180 graden gedraaid volgens mij. Ik had ook wel begrepen dat het een geintje was maar het zit hem wel erg hoog dan. Oei,oei, wat jammer . Maar daar is dan niks aan te doen. Ik ben nu best een beetje verdrietig :'( ervan.

Zo zie je maar dat iedereen zijn problemen heeft. Leen om zijn haar en jij met die ziekte van je vriendin op dit moment. Pfffffff. Nee,da,s allemaal niet zo leuk dan! Ik hoop dat het weer goed komt en anders ja, wat moet ik er van zeggen? 2 Musketiers ??? ??? dan kan toch niet? Okè maar weer Ocanne. Ik blijf mailen hoor! Met jou als je dat wil natuurlijk en ook met Leen als hij dat nog wil.

Au revoir en ik wacht weer. :-/ :-* :-* Peet-An.

----------

Bonsoir peet .  :Wink: 

ja misschien heb hij en zwaar of te druk dag gehad weet het niet ,maar als het over die geintje ,heb al die berichten gelezen ,snap het niet hoor.denk niet dat ik wat verkeerd gedaan heb ,maarrrrrr goed.


tuurlijk dat ik met jou blijf mail peet kom toch allen op deze forum en die bloemen krijg je echt een keer ,maar ga nu niet meer na leiden hoor ,maar je hoef niet verdriet te zij peet dis niet goed voor je ???,ok ja dis best vervel maar ik hoor je weer zal wel kijken voor een mail adresse groetjes van Ocanne. :-* en maken je niet druken ok

----------


## Peet

:Smile:  Bonsoir Ocanne.

Ik ben alweer een beetje gekalmeerd. Ik vind het toch fijn om te lezen dat jij wel wil blijven mailen met mij. Dan kunnen we elkaar wel blijven steunen ook toch?
En die bloemen? Nou ja, dat komt inderdaad wel een keer ;D

Jammer voor al die mensen die altijd mee keken hier. Gaan wij nog door? Nu Ocane en ik wel. Maar Leen? ??? Ook wel toch Leen? Kom op joh!!!!!!!

Nu Ocanne, ik hoop dat je toch ook een goed weekend zal hebben en laat het maar even rusten. Trek het je ook niet zoveel aan hoor! Gaan gewoon verder. Nu, meid ik ga je weer zien hier op het forum. Hou je haaks en au revoir en A bientôt. Groetjes van Peet-An.  :Wink:  :-*

----------

Bonsoir aussi peet  :Big Grin: 

waarom maken je druk hier over ,moet je niet doen hoor .mensen maag ik lezen wat wij hier vertel soms is dat leuk soms minder leuk toch ,ik hoef toch niet dat die anderen forum te kijken dus ,mag als je mij e mail wil zegt het doe ik dat wel volgen keer ok .  :Wink: 

ik hoop voor jou ook een goed week end en doe je ook de groetjes en bonne nuit voor straks zie je weer doei ocanne bonsoir :-*

----------


## Peet

:Big Grin:  Hoi Ocanne. Nog ff voor het naar bed gaan.

Tenminste voor mij. Ik denk dat jij dit wel veel te vroeg vind maar ik ga meestal nog een tijdje tv kijken in bed.Als je het niet erg vind mag je wel je e-mail hier opzetten. Ik had daarnet ook nog ff zitten kijken voor een nieuw e-mail adres. Ik weet niet of het zo verstandig is om je echte naam hier op te zetten maar dat moet je dan zelf maar ff zien. Ik had ff bij Lycos zitten kijken want bij hotmail heb ik al een adres.

Nu Ocanne, welterusten en jij ook bonne nuit en ik denk tot morgen dan maar hè?  :Wink:  :-* van Peet-An.

----------

hoi peet  :Wink: 

ja weet ik dat het te vroeg is voor mij dan ,ben nog hier ff druk op de pc met mail na buitenlands en ga ook zo tv lekker in bed kijken .  :Big Grin: 
dis mail is een hotmail adresje heb ik genoeg kan wel hier op  :Wink: ,weet weel wanner je mijn een berichten stuur maar zie je morgen weer ok peet welterusten en dromen lekker He bonne nuit ocanne . :-*

----------


## Peet

:Big Grin:  Bonjour Ocanne.

Ben je al wakker???????? Ikke wel!!!!!!!!Had een nachtmerrie gehad. Nee hoor!!!!!!Alles is goed hier en hoop met jou ook. ;D

Nu Ocanne kijk maar ff hoe je dat kan of wil doen met die e-mail anders blijven we toch gewoon hier? Ik durf in ieder geval niet mijn eigen naam hier op te zetten voor al die rommel die ze je dan gaan toesturen. Ik heb er ook eerlijk gezegt niet zoveel verstand van hoe je dat moet doen om meerdere adressen te hebben. Ik heb er 2, bij hotmail 1 en yahoo 1.

Ik vind het wel jammer dat Leen nog niet even heeft gereageert op dit forum. Zou hij nu echt nog zo boos zijn?Ja, of te druk natuurlijk. Hij heeft ook zijn werk nog en kan dan niet zovaak als ons hier opkomen denk ik. Misschien komt het nog wel. 

Okè Ocanne, gaan straks ff weer lekker naar de stad en ik lees dan wel weer hè? Groetjes een wat je ook gaat doen, een prettige dag nog en tot mails dan.
Peet-An  :Wink:   :Wink:  :-*

----------

Bonjour peet .  :Big Grin: 

zo als je kan zien ben ik al wakker ,schok al van jou zegt met die nachtmerrie geluk is dat niet zo . : :Smile: 

heb ik al gezegd vind het niet erg dis toch maar voor een mal maar dat hoor je nog wel als je mij mail stuur ok [email protected] .
ja misschien lezen hij het wel maar ben ik van hier nergens kwaad bewust en straks kan niemand meer lezen wat wij allemaal vertel . ;D
maar peet hoop snel wat van jou te horen dan en jij ook veel plaisir vandaag en niet alles kopen hoor in de stad .groetjes van ocanne au revoir . :-*

----------


## Peet

:Big Grin:  Bonsoir Ocanne.

Eindelijk ben ik er weer. Was dus ff naar de stad geweest en heb me eigen 2 nieuwe broeken aangeschaft. Ik weet niet of dat je het op het nieuws gezien had, maar er waren hier in de stad vanmiddag relletjes van demonstranten. Ik dacht ook al, wat is het druk in de stad! De hele middag een helicopter boven ons hoofd. Heb er wel wat van meegekregen maar ben later mooi weer naar huis gegaan. Moet ik nie bij wezen.

Mijn schoonzoon had zojuist mijn nieuwe digicamera hier op mijn pc geinstalleerd en toen was eerst alles in de war op mijn pc, dus ik zei, maak maar mooi weer in orde, want ik moet vanavond nog mailen. ;D 

Ik wacht nu weer ff op jou bericht en ik ga nog ff zien of dat ik jou op je adres kan mailen. Groetjes en au revoir. Peet-An  :Wink:  :-*

----------

Hellooooooo peet.  :Wink:   :Big Grin: 

poe poe heb geen internet gehad vanaf gisteren ???,na 5h kon je natuurlijk niet meer de help disk bellen ,dus heb vandaag gelijk om 10 h gebeld eerst zegt die man dat mijn adsl kapot is wat een oen ,enfin nu doet hij weer ,dus denk ik gelijk aan jou peet ,zie je ben je niet vergeten . : :Smile: 

dus gisteren was niet zo leuk in de stad ,was je zeker zo weer thuis .ik ga zo kijk voor die mail heb nog niets gezien ,heb je eerst die berichten gedaan .
leuk He voor die digital camera straks kan we foto stuur ;D ,moge je het niet luk met die mail hoor ik het wel ,tot straks dan lees ik weer van jou groetjes van ocanne . :-*  :Wink:

----------

Bonjour peet  :Wink: .

zo heb net gekijk en ja dis geluk  :Wink:  :-*

----------


## Peet

??? Einde voorstelling ??? Ik denk het! :-/ Iedereen toch de groeten, en die ziek zijn, beterschap gewenst door Peet-An
 :Wink:   :Wink:

----------

??? Voor mij dezelde ik voer mij toe aan peet : :Smile: ,ben ook genezen ;D eigenlijk dus ook allemaal de groetjes van Ocanne :P allemaal beterschap 8)

----------


## leen

thanks peet an maar ik voel me al een stuk beter vandaag blijf ik nog in nest god wat voelde ik me k. u. t gr leen

----------

hoi  :Smile: 



Waar blijven jullie?????? ??? ??? ???Ocanne,leen ,peet.
Hoor niets meer van jullie ??? ???

----------


## Peet

Hallo allemaal : :Smile: 

Wat wil je nog verder nog weten dan? Ik dacht dat de voorstelling afgelopen was en wat ik van Ocanne had begrepen, die is genezen, heeft ze gezegt toch? Misschien kan ze zelf nog eens reageren?

Ik ben uitgelult, zal ik maar zeggen. ;D Nou, toch de groeten van mij Peet-An hoor!  :Wink:

----------

Hallo allemaal
Nog meer vertel hooo je ziet het ze missen ons  :Embarrassment:  maar peet wij zij nooit uitgelult zie ik je weer bij de koffie 
;D ;D GR van Ocanne :-*

----------


## Peet

Hoi Ocanne. 

Oh, je bent er dus nog wel? Nou als ik dan op de koffie kom, breng ik de Spacecake mee en gaan we ff in Leiden stappen. Goed? Oja, beste mensen, ik weet niet waar Leen is gebleven! Moet je nog maar eens vragen dan!

In ieder geval weer de groeten van mij Peet-An.

----------


## leen

hello peet an ik ben er nog wel hoor maar heb effe een klote tijd achter de rug daarom was ik snel kwaad dat kon ocanne ook niet weten wat bij mij speelde weet je maar ja dat zijn dinge die gebeuren ik reageer altijd heel inpulsief op dingen dat is minder maar ja aard beesie ik heb effe rustig terug gelezen waar het nu iegelijk om gaat om niks maar was effe een tijd waar ik weinig kon hebben en weet je wat het is je gaat zo op in dat meale dat je niet meer door hebt dat het mensen zijn die niet jou dagelijkse leven volgen en de problemen die je tegenkomt mischien kunnen we hier weer effe over praten of niet meer maar dan heb ik toch wat uitgelegt hoor het wel gr leen

----------


## Genie

:Big Grin:  Hee hallo beste mensen.

Waar blijven jullie nu weer? Ocanne, Leen en Peet-An? Het is nu zo saai op dit forum geworden. Hebben jullie dan niks meer te melden? Ik vond het altijd zo leuk om van jullie te lezen. Jammer dan hoor! Maar wie weet kan ik jullie hierbij weer eens oproepen. Ik zou best wel eens willen weten hoe het jullie nu vergaat?

Hoe is het met Ocanne en haar vriend afgelopen? En met Leen? Met zijn haar problemen? Of wordt ik nu te brutaal? En Peet-An jou gezellig babbelen mis ik ook hoor!Laat toch eens weer wat van jullie horen als het kan. Als jullie tenminste ook nog dit forum volgen. Jeetje wat een saaie bedoening is dat forum nu hoor! Niks meer aan eigenlijk, maarja, ik moet toch altijd even kijken hierop. Gek hè?

Nu, ik hoop echt weer eens wat van èèn van jullie wat te vernemen. Hele fijne paasdagen gewenst voor iedereen die dit leest. Niet teveel eieren eten!!!! ;D 
;D  :Wink:  Groetjes Genie.

----------

Hallo Hallo ........

Weet niet aan wie ik eigenlijk hallo moet zeg kennen hier niemand ,dis voor mij de eerst keer hiero heb wel de hele verhaal zit te lezen en zag dat ineens niets meer van hun gepost ,die hadden te mest wat te vertelen hiero ..............dis zeker saaie .

Maar zegt je moet wel Genie heet om te zegt dat je niet teveel eieren moet eten dacht de kip ziek warren als de pest ..............ach ja mij nam is ook Stupide ;-))) : :Smile: 

ook van mij dan fijne paasdagen maar dan zonder eieren 
Bye Bye Stupide ;D

----------


## Guest

:Frown:  ik voel em zo raar in me hoofd sinds ik xtc op heb echt alsof ik droom ofzow egt heel verrot kan dit hierdoor komen? als iemand tege me praat hoor k diegen alleen maar vaagjes op de 8ergrond? dit is tog niet normaal

----------


## Peet-An

:blink: Nee, tuurlijk is dat niet normaal&#33; Hou er dan mee op&#33; :huh: 
Peet-An

----------


## Leen

> _Originally posted by Peet-An_@12-05-2003, 14:19:11
> * :blink: Nee, tuurlijk is dat niet normaal&#33; Hou er dan mee op&#33; :huh: 
> Peet-An*


 tja op zeker ik heb flink gebruikt stoppe met die tives zooi 2uur top week k.u.t nachtmerri en klote gevoel dacht dat ik het wel in control had nee gewoon stop nooit meer hallo peet an hoe gaat ie my goed heb alles weer in control beter gr leen gewoon stop beter gewoon leven

----------


## Guest

> _Originally posted by Leen+31-05-2003, 18:49:57--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>QUOTE (Leen @ 31-05-2003, 18:49:57)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin--Peet-An_@12-05-2003, 14:19:11
> * :blink: Nee, tuurlijk is dat niet normaal&#33; Hou er dan mee op&#33; :huh: 
> Peet-An*


tja op zeker ik heb flink gebruikt stoppe met die tives zooi 2uur top week k.u.t nachtmerri en klote gevoel dacht dat ik het wel in control had nee gewoon stop nooit meer hallo peet an hoe gaat ie my goed heb alles weer in control beter gr leen gewoon stop beter gewoon leven [/b][/quote]
trouwens je spelling word er ook niet beter op kappe met die tives vergif is het neem een xtc maar eens 1minuut onder je tong wedde dat je een blaar hebt echt je denkt in control te hebbe maar je hebt het niet ben geestelijk sterk maar ook ikdee het te veel 1keer slik en je week is naar deklote depri ziek voor twee uur plezier is dan top maar de rest van de week naar god vergif in je flikker ech kappe echt geloof me ben er nu los van eindelijk gr leen

----------


## Peet-An

:Big Grin:  Hoi die Leen. 

Nou da,s lang geleden&#33; Hoe gaat die nu? Ja, ik heb daarnet dan je berichtje gelezen over die zooi en hoe ziek je was geweest. Maar is alles weer in orde dan nu? Ik hoop het voor je. Ja, met mij gaat het ook nog steeds goed hoor&#33; Gelukkig wel&#33; Toch fijn om weer eens ff wat van je te lezen hiero. Ik hoop dat je nog eens wilt schrjven over alles en nog wat.

Groetjes van Peet-An,  :Smile:

----------


## Guest

> _Originally posted by Peet-An_@31-05-2003, 19:16:46
> *  Hoi die Leen. 
> 
> Nou da,s lang geleden&#33; Hoe gaat die nu? Ja, ik heb daarnet dan je berichtje gelezen over die zooi en hoe ziek je was geweest. Maar is alles weer in orde dan nu? Ik hoop het voor je. Ja, met mij gaat het ook nog steeds goed hoor&#33; Gelukkig wel&#33; Toch fijn om weer eens ff wat van je te lezen hiero. Ik hoop dat je nog eens wilt schrjven over alles en nog wat.
> 
> Groetjes van Peet-An, *


 hallo peet an leuk om weer wat te horen van je heb weer alles in control was het goede pad verloren nu weer scherp was echt naar de klote door die tives zooi ik met mn grote bek die het wel wist nee drugs is niet het leven geen oplossing loopt altijd uit de hand je denkt dat je het aankan ,maar is niet zo het is het niet waard duurt lang dat je het door hebt maar ja weer wat geleert x.t .c is troep doe het niet probleme zat hou je er van over nooit meer heb het op een rijtje nu ben lekker naar griekeland corfu geweest omdat ik naar de klote was moest alles ontvluchte moest er uit om alles op orde te zette nu weer top begin er niet aan mensen echt geloof me en peet an we gaan weer meale afz een wijze ouwe man gr l+een

----------


## Guest

> _Originally posted by Guest+31-05-2003, 19:32:33--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>QUOTE (Guest @ 31-05-2003, 19:32:33)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin--Peet-An_@31-05-2003, 19:16:46
> *  Hoi die Leen. 
> 
> Nou da,s lang geleden&#33; Hoe gaat die nu? Ja, ik heb daarnet dan je berichtje gelezen over die zooi en hoe ziek je was geweest. Maar is alles weer in orde dan nu? Ik hoop het voor je. Ja, met mij gaat het ook nog steeds goed hoor&#33; Gelukkig wel&#33; Toch fijn om weer eens ff wat van je te lezen hiero. Ik hoop dat je nog eens wilt schrjven over alles en nog wat.
> 
> Groetjes van Peet-An, *


hallo peet an leuk om weer wat te horen van je heb weer alles in control was het goede pad verloren nu weer scherp was echt naar de klote door die tives zooi ik met mn grote bek die het wel wist nee drugs is niet het leven geen oplossing loopt altijd uit de hand je denkt dat je het aankan ,maar is niet zo het is het niet waard duurt lang dat je het door hebt maar ja weer wat geleert x.t .c is troep doe het niet probleme zat hou je er van over nooit meer heb het op een rijtje nu ben lekker naar griekeland corfu geweest omdat ik naar de klote was moest alles ontvluchte moest er uit om alles op orde te zette nu weer top begin er niet aan mensen echt geloof me en peet an we gaan weer meale afz een wijze ouwe man gr l+een [/b][/quote]
trouwens peet an meal je nog met occanne of is dat ook over in iedergeval is het top om je weer te horen leuk afz een persoon die de weg kwijt was maar ja het leven is een goede leerschool je leert wat wel en niet kan ga me meer op mn werk bezich houwe beter DAN MET XTC GELukkig ZONDER DRUGS sloopt je hersens je krijgt meer kans op die schutziekte dat je je handen niet meer stil kan houwe slech voor je hart en je word een junk ongemerkt en je wilt geen advies van andere omdat je het wel aankan maar je helpt je gezin naar de klote dat gebeurde bij mij steeds meer xtc en begon coke te nemen je gaat naar de klote je zoekt een uitvlucht uit die drukke maatschappij MAAR HET IS NIET DE WEG geloof me jehelpt ALLES NAAR DE KLOTE je zal me niet geloven maar lees wat ik op dit forem heb geschreven was er eerst vol over nu weet ik beter sterkte met stoppen gr leen

----------


## Peet-An

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Nou dan heb je wel weer een hoop meegemaakt dan&#33; Was het zo erg dan met je? Hoe is het met je bloementoko dan? Heb je die nog wel dan? Nu, Leen ik ben heel blij te lezen, dat je die zooi hebt afgezworen. Blijf er maar mooi van af hoor&#33; 

Lekker naar Corfu geweest&#33; Zo, toe maar&#33; Ach ja Leen. soms heb een mens dat ff nodig hè? Wij zijn ook half Mei een weekje naar Turkije geweest, maar dat was al lang van te voren gepland.


Nou ik vind het ook wel weer fijn om wat van je te vernemen. Ik zag je ook nergens anders meer op het forum. Ik dacht eerst dat je pc kapot was ofzo. Maar nee je was er gewoon ff niet. Maar nu ben je dus weer helemaal back in town. Heel leuk&#33;

Groetjes van Peet-An.  :Big Grin:   :Smile:

----------


## Guest

> _Originally posted by Peet-An_@31-05-2003, 20:11:19
> *  Nou dan heb je wel weer een hoop meegemaakt dan&#33; Was het zo erg dan met je? Hoe is het met je bloementoko dan? Heb je die nog wel dan? Nu, Leen ik ben heel blij te lezen, dat je die zooi hebt afgezworen. Blijf er maar mooi van af hoor&#33; 
> 
> Lekker naar Corfu geweest&#33; Zo, toe maar&#33; Ach ja Leen. soms heb een mens dat ff nodig hè? Wij zijn ook half Mei een weekje naar Turkije geweest, maar dat was al lang van te voren gepland.
> 
> 
> Nou ik vind het ook wel weer fijn om wat van je te vernemen. Ik zag je ook nergens anders meer op het forum. Ik dacht eerst dat je pc kapot was ofzo. Maar nee je was er gewoon ff niet. Maar nu ben je dus weer helemaal back in town. Heel leuk&#33;
> 
> Groetjes van Peet-An.  *


 nog steeds bloem toko weet je mijn dochter heb alles geregeld tijdens mij terug slag is 17 maar heeft alles geregeld samen met haar vriend knap op die leeftijd ze werkt nu voltime bij ons is van school af volgend jaar ga ik begin maken met wat ik altijd al wou probere dat is meer zaken te open misschien ga ik op me bek maar ga het proberen ga ,me eige er voor 100 procent voor inzetten daar heb ik over na zitten denken al die tijd en geen drugs meer voor deze jongen ga het proberen heb een oom die is begonne in leiden met 1 zaak kledingszaak heeft er nu 10 is binne mis gaat het mijn ook luk daar kan je beter je tijd in steken dan in die troep lukt het niet dan heb ik het toch geprobeert ga je horen peet an gr LEEN

----------


## Peet-An

:Big Grin:  Zo mag ik het horen Leen. Ga er voor&#33; Da,s beter dan die troep. En wees maar trots op die knappe dochter van je met haar vriend. Geweldig hoor&#33; Waar zie je dat nog?

Met Ocanne heb ik nog altijd privè contact via email of MSN chat. Ze zit momenteel voor een hele tijd in Spanje. Soms vraagt ze nog weleens aan mij of ik nog weleens wat van over je lees. Nu dus wel weer&#33;

Ik kijk nog regelmatig op deze site, al is die wel erg veranderd sinds wij er toen op zaten. Moest er wel ff aan wennen. Nu Leen, het was weer fijn zoals ik al zei en ben blij. Echt waar&#33;

Welterusten. (voor mij ien ieder geval wel) Groetjes Peet-An.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Gast: leen

> _Originally posted by Peet-An_@31-05-2003, 22:13:29
> *  Zo mag ik het horen Leen. Ga er voor&#33; Da,s beter dan die troep. En wees maar trots op die knappe dochter van je met haar vriend. Geweldig hoor&#33; Waar zie je dat nog?
> 
> Met Ocanne heb ik nog altijd privè contact via email of MSN chat. Ze zit momenteel voor een hele tijd in Spanje. Soms vraagt ze nog weleens aan mij of ik nog weleens wat van over je lees. Nu dus wel weer&#33;
> 
> Ik kijk nog regelmatig op deze site, al is die wel erg veranderd sinds wij er toen op zaten. Moest er wel ff aan wennen. Nu Leen, het was weer fijn zoals ik al zei en ben blij. Echt waar&#33;
> 
> Welterusten. (voor mij ien ieder geval wel) Groetjes Peet-An. *


 hoi peet an hoorde dat ocanne in spanje zat is der huis nog gelukt of niet zou toch belgie gaan wonen en hoe was jou vakans in turkije ik heb en beetje ligge denke op mij vakans was verrot heeft me goed gedaan tot rust gekomen ding op een rijtje zetten daar was het 30graden had eten en drinke inclusief was top heb geen wolk gezien was zwart toen ik terug kwam ben gek op de zon echt heeft een mens nodig effe uit het drukke leven maakt je af en toe gek die anab heb ik nog ligge niet gebruikt ga normaal leven beter toch zonder troep verstand komt met de jaren zullen we maar zegge trouwens deze maand ga ik de 20ste onder het mes weet je nog moet effe op me iege letten ik hoop dat het jou ook goed gaat peet an denk het wel jij heb het licht al gezien ik nu ook gezondheid is kostbaar daar ben ik ook achter je moet zuinig zijn op je eige je leeft maar 1keer daarna is het over geen hemel of hel niks dood is dood of geloof jij wel ikke niet dood is over afgelopen en ja die side is erg verandert moet er ook aan wennen ga van je horen groetjes leen

----------


## Peet-An

Hoi Leen.

Leuk weer van je te lezen en vind het fijn dat je probeert om weer gezond te gaan leven. Ja dat van die operatie herinner ik me nog dat je dat toen verteld had. Nu, sterkte ermee hoor&#33;

Ja Ocanne woont nu voor een tijdje in Spanje. Dat van Belgie is toen niet door gegaan. Zij heeft ook nog heel wat meegemaakt, maar daar hebben we het maar niet over&#33;

Nu Leen, ik denk er precies zoals als jij over. Dood is dood en daarna is er volgens mij niks meer. Daarom probeer ik nu ook zoveel mogelijk te genieten van alles. Je ken het toch niet meenemen.
We hadden zeker een hele leuke vakantie in Turkijke gehad. Ook de hele week geen wolkje gezien en zo,n 32 graden. Ik was niet zo bruin omdat ik veelal onder de parasol had gezeten.

Ja zoals je zegd Leen, dat heeft een mens zo af en toe nodig. Even weg van alles hier&#33; We zijn van plan om in het najaar nog een weekje Spanje te pakken. Dus Leen, jij gaat ook niet door met die anabolen? Heb jij toch ook niet nodig hè? Nu, probeer maar zoveel mogelijk van al die troep af te blijven Leen. Zonder mag jij er ook best wezen hoor en kan het leven ook wel leuk zijn&#33; Het is maar hoe je het bekijkt&#33;

Nu Leen, dit waren weer wat wijze woorden van mij. Hihi.
Maar de groetjes weer en ik lees wel weer eens dan&#33; Doe kallum an tot en andere keer maar weer.

Peet-An,

----------


## Gast: Ocanne

:Big Grin:  Hello peet an en ook leen natuurlijk 
zoals jullie zie ben ik ff op die forum gewest dis wel een hoop verander ,denk doe ik ook maar fff een berichte ,heb nog niet alles kunnen lezen maar het kom wel .
goed van jou leen dat je nu anders denken over die troep ,dis ook beter zo ,je kan ook geniet op een anderen manier toch .
en peet je zal wel lacht dat ik weer op die forum ben ,dacht zal ik ook ma ff een berichten doen en ja hoor hier ben ik  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
ik doe jullie de groetjes en tot snel maar weer doei doei B)

----------


## Guest

> _Originally posted by Peet-An_@03-06-2003, 21:24:55
> * Hoi Leen.
> 
> Leuk weer van je te lezen en vind het fijn dat je probeert om weer gezond te gaan leven. Ja dat van die operatie herinner ik me nog dat je dat toen verteld had. Nu, sterkte ermee hoor&#33;
> 
> Ja Ocanne woont nu voor een tijdje in Spanje. Dat van Belgie is toen niet door gegaan. Zij heeft ook nog heel wat meegemaakt, maar daar hebben we het maar niet over&#33;
> 
> Nu Leen, ik denk er precies zoals als jij over. Dood is dood en daarna is er volgens mij niks meer. Daarom probeer ik nu ook zoveel mogelijk te genieten van alles. Je ken het toch niet meenemen.
> We hadden zeker een hele leuke vakantie in Turkijke gehad. Ook de hele week geen wolkje gezien en zo,n 32 graden. Ik was niet zo bruin omdat ik veelal onder de parasol had gezeten.
> ...


 tja peet an om lekker bruin te worden moet je onder die parasol vandaan maar ja de ene huid kan er beter tegen dan de andere ik verbrand nooit smeer me eige nooit in mn vriendin wel is blond dus gevoeliger huid was kan ook niet lang liggen ik wel braden lekker hoor die vakansie van jou in turkije ik hoorde toen ik in griekeland was kwamen we een ander nl stel tegen zij dat het in turkije nog beter was eten en zo maar ik vond het daar op corfu top volgens hun turkije beter vakans is over ga nog wel weeki tessel over paar maand doe ik elk jaar is ook leuk lekker beetje fietsen en zonne en met jan ga ik naar thailand pattaya dus leuk vakans en over jou ziekte toen wat je meehebt gemaakt daarom weet jij hoe belang gezondheid is en dat toen met occane ging nergens over maar was toen met zoveel troep bezig was erg gouw kwaad problemen met drugs geven zoveel narigheid thuis was niet makkelijk voor mn vriendin zag dat het niet goed ging zo een klein pilletje zoveel narigheid en anab ook niet meer heb ze nog wel maar ze gaan door de plee voel me nu weer top zonder drugs toen ik nog xtc gebruikte nam ik er een in maar toen merkte ik dat ik nog geen water had gepakt dus liep ik naar de keuken met die pil in mn mond misschien 1 min had er een blaar van in mn mond ken je nagaan dat slik je door wat het doet van binne met je organen niet goed maar ja weer wat geleert beetje laat maar ja en dat over dood dat delen we dus met elkaar dat bijbelverhaal klopt aan geen kanten maar ja sommige zijn blind en blijven geloven nou ik lul weer aardig veel en ga jeweer horen toch gr leen

----------


## Guest

> _Originally posted by Gast: Ocanne_@04-06-2003, 17:52:56
> *  Hello peet an en ook leen natuurlijk 
> zoals jullie zie ben ik ff op die forum gewest dis wel een hoop verander ,denk doe ik ook maar fff een berichte ,heb nog niet alles kunnen lezen maar het kom wel .
> goed van jou leen dat je nu anders denken over die troep ,dis ook beter zo ,je kan ook geniet op een anderen manier toch .
> en peet je zal wel lacht dat ik weer op die forum ben ,dacht zal ik ook ma ff een berichten doen en ja hoor hier ben ik  
> ik doe jullie de groetjes en tot snel maar weer doei doei B)*


 hoi ocanne dat verhaal toen weet je denk dat je het wel gelezen heb was toen naar de klote kon niks hebben drugs liep uit de hand en ging ook steeds vaker flink drinken maar ja we zijn toen effe weg gegaan naar griekeland corfu kon ik effe tot rust komen en effe nadenk nu gaat het weer top en gaan rotzooi meer in mijn lichaam dus sorrij voor mijn bericht van toen probeerde het toen ook uit te leggen omdat je zo opgaat in die berichte dat je niet weet dat mensen jou leven niet volgen en ook niet weten wat er gaande is en daar ken jij niks aan doen maar was mijn fout weet je was toen super fuckt up weet je was niet makkelijk maar ja zoals ik al zij verstand komt met de jaren hoorde dat je in spanje zat werk je daar of zo hoe ben je daar nu weer beland en dat huis waarom ging dat niet door ik zou zo weer op vakans willen maar ja effe geduld leen komt goed ga je wel weer horen gr leen

----------


## Peet-An

Hoi Leen

Je bedoelt deze zeker hè? Ja, da,s alweer lang geleden zeg&#33; Ik moest zelfs even zoeken op het forum maar het stond er nog wel dus.

Nou met mij gaat alles prima. Ik heb nog wel even je verhaal van hier boven gelezen en zie dat je probeerde weer op de goeie weg te komen voor wat betreft die pillen. En ben je er nu nog steeds helemaal vanaf? Ik bedoel dus die Drugstroep hè&#33; Ik hoop het voor je.

Van Ocanne hoor ik momenteel helemaal niks meer, maar dat zal ook wel z,n redenen hebben. Misschien leest ze dit ook en dan ziet ze het van zelf wel.

Nu, ik heb eigenlijk niet zo heel veel te vertellen maar jij misschien nog wel? Dan lees ik dat graag weer en kan ik er weer eens op reageren. Hoe gaat het met je bloementoko? Heb je die nog altijd? Dat zal wel hè&#33;

Nu Leen, ik ga weer van je lezen hè? Een fijne dag nog verder en by happy. Groetjes van Peet-An.  :Wink:

----------


## Guest

> _Originally posted by Peet-An_@27-07-2003, 15:16:06
> * Hoi Leen
> 
> Je bedoelt deze zeker hè? Ja, da,s alweer lang geleden zeg&#33; Ik moest zelfs even zoeken op het forum maar het stond er nog wel dus.
> 
> Nou met mij gaat alles prima. Ik heb nog wel even je verhaal van hier boven gelezen en zie dat je probeerde weer op de goeie weg te komen voor wat betreft die pillen. En ben je er nu nog steeds helemaal vanaf? Ik bedoel dus die Drugstroep hè&#33; Ik hoop het voor je.
> 
> Van Ocanne hoor ik momenteel helemaal niks meer, maar dat zal ook wel z,n redenen hebben. Misschien leest ze dit ook en dan ziet ze het van zelf wel.
> 
> ...


 hoi peet an
tja nog steeds geen drugs meer voor deze jongen dat is beter ga er ook niet meer aan beginne 

en nog steeds bloemen weet je zit er al nu een jaar of 12 in moeilijk om daarmee te stoppen gaat nog steeds goed dus waarom stop

ik zit vaak op het zalmaarzeg kaal forem en heb daar echt veel aan omdat ik het toch een beetje wil los laten en die ervaringen zoals dickiedick heb ik veel aan hij heeft het ook los gelaten

mn getransplanteerde haren beginnen een beetje te groei dus dat gaat ook wel goed 

maar ik hoorde weinig van je meer had nog bericht geplaatst maar niks maar ja leuk dat het goed met je gaat oja heb zo een buitenhuisi gekocht super rustig daar lekker in het groen kom daar tot rust als het effe ken vlucht ik daar naar toe een plek waar het groen en rustig is je zou er makkelijk kunnen wonen maar dat mag niet maar 6maand per jaar anders zou ik het wel weten mn vriendin is een beetje aan het tuinnieren daar beetje sla en bonen enzv leuk maar niks voor mij in die grond graven ben geen mol

maar ja alles weer top je kon overal uitkomen en vechten tot het weer goed gaat allen dat k.u.t haar blijft bijna onoplosbaar 3transpl en nog niet genoeg 36000 gulden verder om gek te worden

maar ja zoals ik al zij los laten is het best blij zijn met wat je nog hebt hoop dat het me gaat lukken een keer live is kort is het eigelijk niet waard 

maar an heb jij niks mee gemaakt dan zal toch wel hoorv dat nog wel en niks van occanne gehoord werkt ze in spanje of zo en met dat huis hoe is dat afgelopen hoor nog van je 

groetjes leen 
dont worry be happy

----------


## Peet-An

Hier ben ik dan weer ff.

Wat goed van je Leen dat je van die troep verlost bent. Heel fijn om te horen en net wat je zegd, het leven is te kort om je lijf zo ter gronde te richten. En over wat je schrijft over je haar, ik heb het zo,n beetje gelezen op dit forum. Het was echt een groot probleem voor jou hè?
Ik kan me er wel wat bij voorstellen hoor, maarja wat ik je al eens eerder had gezegd, ik vind kalende mannen geen probleem.

Maar ben ook wel blij voor je dat je mede mensen op dit forum hebt gevonden waar je de problemen mee kan bespreken. Dat lucht vaak ook al wel op. En ja wat Marie betreft? Ik zag bijna niks meer van haar hier op het forum. Ze heeft er zeker genoeg van of heeft geen problemen meer op dit moment, denk ik. 


Over Ocanne? Nou, daar heb ik nog een hele tijd mee gemailt maar ik hoor helemaal niets meer van haar. Ik weet niet wat er mis is. Ze woont inderdaad al een tijdje in Spanje maar of ze ook al werkt, weet ik niet. Toen nog niet maar heb al meer dan een maand niks meer gehoord. Volgens mij is er goed wat mis met haar want om niks meer te laten horen, was niks voor haar. Nouja, ik wacht wel af.

Zo een buitenhuisje voor Leen? Da,s niet gek dan Leen. Je hebt gelijk. Geniet er maar van. Wat een rust kan dat zijn hè? Heerlijk toch? Ff alles vergeten en achter je laten. Wij zijn in mei naar Turkije op vakantie geweest en in September gaan we nog een weekje naar Spanje. Dus je ziet het wel Leen, ik geniet er ook van hoor&#33;

Heb van de week een digitale camera gekocht, dus die ga ik ook ff uit proberen en zo blijven we maar bezig. Ook nog ondertussen een nieuwe keuken gehad en zo laten wij het geld maar rollen want de economie moet goed blijven toch? Zo ook jou bloemenwinkel dus. Nou, fijn toch dat daar ook alles goed mee gaat&#33;

O jee, dit is wel weer zo, n ouderwetse lange mail geworden Leen maarja, als je ook een keer aan het kletsen bent is er van alles te vertellen.

Okè dan, ik lees wel weer van jou een keer. Doe kallum an en de groeten weer van Peet-An  :Smile:

----------


## Guest

> _Originally posted by Peet-An_@27-07-2003, 16:41:27
> * Hier ben ik dan weer ff.
> 
> Wat goed van je Leen dat je van die troep verlost bent. Heel fijn om te horen en net wat je zegd, het leven is te kort om je lijf zo ter gronde te richten. En over wat je schrijft over je haar, ik heb het zo,n beetje gelezen op dit forum. Het was echt een groot probleem voor jou hè?
> Ik kan me er wel wat bij voorstellen hoor, maarja wat ik je al eens eerder had gezegd, ik vind kalende mannen geen probleem.
> 
> Maar ben ook wel blij voor je dat je mede mensen op dit forum hebt gevonden waar je de problemen mee kan bespreken. Dat lucht vaak ook al wel op. En ja wat Marie betreft? Ik zag bijna niks meer van haar hier op het forum. Ze heeft er zeker genoeg van of heeft geen problemen meer op dit moment, denk ik. 
> 
> 
> ...


 hoi peet an

de twee musketiers dan maar toch ken toch peet an ocanne zal wel een keer opduiken 

en ik las dat je in september weer een weekje weg ging spanje lekker hoor lekker genieten aleen vind ik dat vakansie zo kort duurt lijkt wel of dan de weken sneller gaan en je geld gaat snel op

daarom dat buiten huisje omdat daar kan ik makkelijker effe naar toe heb ik meer aan je weet in de randstad is rust erg moeilijk te krijgen zondag kennis gemaakt met mn buren zitten stukje verder op super gezel werd het ging lam naar bed fijne mensen is ook een hoop waard die man bood gelijk zn hulp aan er moet wat geverft worden enzv 

ik leesde over je digitale camara die heb ik ook maar de ene foto lukt wel en af en toen nie een trust heet het 3.3 mpixel koste bij de kijkschop 99eu maar is een klote ding hoorde van andere mensen dat trust een beetje een b merk was maar wist ik veel wat is het merk van jou en doet ie het goed en wat koste die hoor ik nog wel 

en een nw keuken zo zo laten rollen die centen daar kan je goed je geld in kwijt zyn prijzig zo een keuken maar ja is wel mooi en je hebt wat voor je geld goed toch precies niet op je geld gaan zitten maar er leuke dingen mee doen

en ocanne die zal het wel druk hebben met al die lekkere spaanse boys dus die moet effe bijkomen van al die aandacht

en nu ik van die pillen af ben voel ik me een stuk beter af en toe weekend drink ik nog wel een biertje teveel maar dan auw hoofd morgens maar dat is toch anders dat sloopt je niet zoals die pillen dan is je hele week naar de klote 

en weet je wat het is met dat haar een hele hoop vrouwen zeggen waar maak je je druk over het misstaat je niet eens maar ik had me zo in dat oplossen vastgebeten dan word het zo een probleem in je live dat doe je zelf en als het dan niet gaat hoe jij dat wil word het nog erger en je word steeds moedelozer als dan iemand wat zegt op het verkeerde ogenblik zoals toen occanne bv dan word je zo kwaad maar de echte fout legt bij je zelf maar dat zie je niet je bent er zo mee bezich en dat moet ik los laten de laatse keer 5w geleden toen zij die arts ik heb nog 2500 transplantaten nodig om het van achter dicht te krijgen betekent gewoon nog 2keer terug met elk een tussenpoze van 14maand waar stopt het 

nee ik denk dat het tijd word om het los te laten ben nu 40 oktb 41 zal erg moeilijk worden maar het moet fitness staat ook op een laag pitje zie wel gelijk dat mn armen minder worden wat dat betreft heb je ook levenslang om dat in stand te houden maar wat moet ik bewijzen

maar zo zie je peet an elk jaar brengt weer wat live is kort daar heb jij ook ervaring mee en over geleerd om zoveel mogelijk leuke dingen te doen word weer een lang verhaal maar ja 

je hebt wat te lezen toch en over na te denken hoor het wel weer peet an groetjes leen

----------


## Peet-An

Hallo Leen.

Ik zat net ff op het internet en zag dat jij ook daarnet weer iets te melden had en dus ook op het net zat. Dat was dan op die andere topic.

Warm hè? Kun je het nog een beetje uit houden daar? Ik zit het liefst nu maar binnen, want dit is me te heet. Kijk, als je op vakantie bent en het is er zo heet, ga je lekker de zee of het zwembad in, maarja, dat heb ik hier niet bij de hand.
Jij wel hè? Je bent zeker nu veel in je buitenhuis? Dan erbij, jullie wonen ook niet zover van het strand toch?

O ja, over die digi camera, ik heb een Fuji A202 gekocht. Die kostte 198 euro en tot nu toe doe ie het goed. Van dat merk Trust, had ik dat ook gehoord dat het niet zo goed was. Vooral iets met de lens ofzo&#33; Maar daar heb ik niet zoveel verstand van eigenlijk. Ik zag deze Fuji hier op het winkelcentrum bij een foto zaak en dacht zo van da,s wel een leuk toestel, voor een leuke prijs.

Maar weet je Leen, als ik goed na denk hè, toen alles nog guldens was, zou ik het niet in mijn hoofd halen om een toestel van FL 440 omgerekend nu dan, gekocht hebben. Wat een geld voor zo,n simpel ding. Maar nu met die Euro,s geef je het zo makkelijk uit, vind ik. Ik denk dat meer mensen dat wel hebben hoor&#33;

Maarja, als je het niet kan missen doe je het niet. Tenminste ik niet&#33; Dus zolang het nog kan Leen, genieten we ervan toch? Jij toch ook? Ik heb de laatste tijd best veel gekocht ook omdat ik sommige dingen nodig had, dus als het dan wat slechter zal gaan met ons, heb ik dat in ieder geval al. Zo denk ik maar&#33;

Nu, nog steeds helemaal niks van Ocanne meer gehoord. Misschien heb je wel gelijk. Is ze druk met die lekkere Spanjaarden. En als dat zo is, gelijk heeft ze. Ze had genoeg meegemaakt de laatste jaren. Nu is zij aan de beurt. Alleen jammer dat ze niets meer van zich laat horen.

Okè dan Leen, ook jij hebt nu weer wat te lezen en ik wacht wel weer tot dat jij weer eens hier schrijft. Hou je haaks en doe kallum aan met dit weer. Groetjes weer van èèn van de musketier, Peet_An.

----------


## Guest

> _Originally posted by Peet-An_@07-08-2003, 15:57:42
> * Hallo Leen.
> 
> Ik zat net ff op het internet en zag dat jij ook daarnet weer iets te melden had en dus ook op het net zat. Dat was dan op die andere topic.
> 
> Warm hè? Kun je het nog een beetje uit houden daar? Ik zit het liefst nu maar binnen, want dit is me te heet. Kijk, als je op vakantie bent en het is er zo heet, ga je lekker de zee of het zwembad in, maarja, dat heb ik hier niet bij de hand.
> Jij wel hè? Je bent zeker nu veel in je buitenhuis? Dan erbij, jullie wonen ook niet zover van het strand toch?
> 
> O ja, over die digi camera, ik heb een Fuji A202 gekocht. Die kostte 198 euro en tot nu toe doe ie het goed. Van dat merk Trust, had ik dat ook gehoord dat het niet zo goed was. Vooral iets met de lens ofzo&#33; Maar daar heb ik niet zoveel verstand van eigenlijk. Ik zag deze Fuji hier op het winkelcentrum bij een foto zaak en dacht zo van da,s wel een leuk toestel, voor een leuke prijs.
> ...


 hoi peet an

tja die warmte hoeft niet van mij gaat vervelen weet je en ben veel aan het werk in het huisje ben vaste klant van de gamma geworden ze hadden zo een aktsie kreeg je een petje met dat zeg ik erop heb er nu een stuk of 10 

ben nu bezich met verven en mn vriendin wil een andere meubels en alles van binnen moet anders dus werk zat ben al de hele week bezich winkel stil weet je dus tijd zat nu

heb een ander schuttingen geplaatst en de tuin moet anders dus ben echt wel nog paar maand zoet maar ja vind het lekker die rust 


denk dat ik volgend jaar pas echt rustig kan zitten omdat dan alles klaar zal zijn de tuin en zv alles naar ons zin komt goed

en je had het over strand zit hier 9km van strand af maar ja daar ga je ook niet naar toe bij echt mooi weer druk gekkenhuis dan weet je nl is vol weet je naar strand vind ik het leukste als het waait stormt regend zijn er weinig mensen lekker om dan effe een stuk te lopen 

heb ook nog een tijdje een kajuit boot gehad dacht dat het wel wat was gauw verkocht druk op het water echt net of je op de snelweg zit

door de week gaat het nog hetzelfde geld voor strand maar meestal op zondag dan is het overal druk daarom dat huisje heb er nogsteeds geen spijt van ondanks dat je er wel opleegloopt heb er al een paarcenten in gestoken

maar over die camera fuji dat is dan wel een goede kost wat maar nu ben ik ook geld kwijt en heb nog niks en ja je hebt gelijk met die euro s je geeft ze uit als guldens dat is moeilijk af te leren maar alles is een stuk duurder geworden met die euro je moet blijven omrekenen

en weet je je ken wel alles op sparen maar dan zeggen je kids bedankt pa nee ik heb voor hun een spaarrekeng en mijn geld maak ik lekker op 

nou peet an zal blij zijn als het afkoeld genoeg zon gehad dit jaar en voor mn inkomen is het een slechte tijd bloemen springen gelijk open als je ze uit de cel haald gaan van 1graad boven nul naar 35graden moet een hoop kiepen kost geld af en toe verkoop gaat nu meer uit aan planten mensen weten ook wel dat bloemen snel weg zijn nu met dit weer

heb gister nog een hoop planten bijgehaald dus dat loopt wel en heb nog een hoop andere artikelen waar wel vraag naar is hoef het niet allen van mn bloemen te hebben maar bloemisten met alleen bloemen hebben het zwaar nu op zeker licht eraan hoe groot je winkel is weet je ik kan gelukkig een hoop kwijt

nou peet rustig blijven en chillen weet je groetjes leen

----------


## Peet_An

Hallo dan weer Leen.

Hier weer ff een mailtje van mij. Nou gelukkig is het niet meer zo warm hè? Pfff, vond het maar niks hoor&#33; Het is nu tenminste ook beter weer voor je toko en voor het opknappen van je buitenhuis. Want met die hitte schiet dat ook niet op denk ik. Nou, en als alles dan klaar is Leen, kun jij en je gezin lekker ervan genieten toch?

Heb jij trouwens ook last gehad van die brand bij de winkels in de binnenstad van Leiden? Ik hoop het toch niet voor je hoor&#33; 

En hoe gaat het verder met je? Nog steeds clean wat betreft die troepzooi? Zal wel hè? En laat het maar zo hoor Leen. Je ziet wel, het kan ook zonder.

En wat je nog vertelde over die boot van je. Ik had het gister nog op tv gezien dat het steeds drukker word, ook op het water. Hier en daar moet je filevaren. Nou, daar ben je dan lekker mee&#33; Nee Leen, dan kan je beter in je buitenhuisje verblijven. Leer je vaak nog andere mensen kennen enzo.

En je hebt ook gelijk hoor. Het geld kan je toch niet meenemen, en de kinderen komen nu ook niks tekort en als we de pijp uitgaan, hebben ze ook nog genoeg. Ik geniet er ook nu zelf zoveel mogelijk van.

Nu, voor de rest heb ik niet zoveel te vertellen. Hier gaat alles z,n gangetje. Heb ook niks geen nieuwe dingen gekocht ofzo de laatste week. Dus als je weer eens zin en tijd hebt schrijf je maar weer eens hier op het forum.

Wat een saai forum trouwens nu hè? Echt niks meer te beleven&#33; Jeetje, wat was het toen toch leuk en ook wel interressant hè? Niet alleen met ons toen, maar toen hadden anderen ook nog weleens wat te klagen of te vertellen . Maar nu? Pff saaiiiiiiiiii zeg&#33; Maargoed, het zal wel goed met iedereen gaan&#33; Of niet natuurlijk&#33; Hihihi.

Groetjes weer van Peet_An. Tjo hè&#33;  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Big Grin:

----------


## Gast: ocanne

ola ola ola peet en leen 

zo zie je peet ik laat wel wat horen hoor hihi..............
heb ff druk gehad maar niet met die spanjaard ppffffffff heb vandag adsl gehad en gelijk een bericht voor jou ,moet weer kijk voor dat sms dat lukt nog niet maar dat zie je wel snel hihi.............ben weer in ibiza dis erg erg waarm moet wel erst lezen wat jullie heb getypen hiero dus ben wel ff bezig maar nu ga ik ff zwemmen en zie vanavond wel weer .ok dikke kus voor jou peet en leen een handje ;-)))) adios ocanne

----------


## Peet_An

Even voor Ocanne.

Mocht je dit lezen Ocanne, zou je me dan eerst svp een mailtje willen sturen naar mijn e-mailadres, als je die nog weet tenminste&#33; Ik weet niet of je nog op MSN komt, maar jou adres staat er bij mij niet meer in, om allerlei redenen. 

Mocht het je wel lukken, kan ik jou weer toevoegen en uitleggen waarom enzo&#33; Ik ben blij weer wat van je te lezen, omdat ik het ergste vreesde. Maar gelukkig ben je nog gezond en wel en weer op Ibiza.

Nou laat het ff weten hoe of wat graag?

Groetjes van Peet_An. Ook voor Leen. Au revoir&#33;  :Wink:

----------


## Geteut

> _Originally posted by Peet_An_@17-08-2003, 15:20:26
> * Hallo dan weer Leen.
> 
> Hier weer ff een mailtje van mij. Nou gelukkig is het niet meer zo warm hè? Pfff, vond het maar niks hoor&#33; Het is nu tenminste ook beter weer voor je toko en voor het opknappen van je buitenhuis. Want met die hitte schiet dat ook niet op denk ik. Nou, en als alles dan klaar is Leen, kun jij en je gezin lekker ervan genieten toch?
> 
> Heb jij trouwens ook last gehad van die brand bij de winkels in de binnenstad van Leiden? Ik hoop het toch niet voor je hoor&#33; 
> 
> En hoe gaat het verder met je? Nog steeds clean wat betreft die troepzooi? Zal wel hè? En laat het maar zo hoor Leen. Je ziet wel, het kan ook zonder.
> 
> ...


 Mijn hemel wat een geteut zeg, daar is deze site toch zeker niet voor bedoeld? Ga lekker ff ergens anders lopen teuten zeg. Het niveau van een tuinhekje hier, een hersencel op halve kracht. Als je wat nuttigs te melden hebt dan graag,maar niet dit persoonlijke gezeik waar niemand op zit te wachten. Heel saai voor jou misschien maar spanning moet je elders zoeken.

PFFFFFFFFFF

----------


## Peet_An

Beste persoon Geteut&#33;

Je bent echt niet verplicht om deze topic te lezen hoor&#33; Als je de achtergrond hier niet van weet, is het voor jou totaal niet interessant. Maar daar heb je knoppen voor op je pc of gebruik anders je muis.


En mocht jij dan met je volle hersencellen dan wel iets van toegevoegde waarde te vertellen hebben, doe dan dan eens?

Het valt mij op, als dat er iemand hier iets serieus te vragen of melden heeft, dat er dan bijna niemand op reageert. Zoveel bezoekers komen hier niet meer op dit forum. (Best jammer&#33 :Wink: 

De enigen die hier echt nog wat aan elkaar hebben, zijn die mensen met hun haarproblemen. En laat dat ook zo blijven.

Ik heb ook wel een idee wat voor een persoon dit heeft geschreven en ga gerust verder met je leven en laat anderen in hun waarde met of zonder hekje of camera of dat soort geleuter. Volgens jou dan&#33;

Peet_ An :P :P <_<

----------


## geteut

> _Originally posted by Peet_An_@19-08-2003, 09:48:09
> * Beste persoon Geteut&#33;
> 
> Je bent echt niet verplicht om deze topic te lezen hoor&#33; Als je de achtergrond hier niet van weet, is het voor jou totaal niet interessant. Maar daar heb je knoppen voor op je pc of gebruik anders je muis.
> 
> 
> En mocht jij dan met je volle hersencellen dan wel iets van toegevoegde waarde te vertellen hebben, doe dan dan eens?
> 
> Het valt mij op, als dat er iemand hier iets serieus te vragen of melden heeft, dat er dan bijna niemand op reageert. Zoveel bezoekers komen hier niet meer op dit forum. (Best jammer&#33
> ...


 Ik denk dat je gelijkt hebt. Ik zal niet meer reageren en wens je alle goeds toe.

 :Big Grin:

----------


## OC

hahahahahaha die peet toch ;=0)))......sorry maar ik moest ff............heuhhhh kijk ff je mail ok groetje van hoooooosean hihi............

----------


## Guest

> _Originally posted by OC_@19-08-2003, 11:45:16
> * hahahahahaha die peet toch ;=0)))......sorry maar ik moest ff............heuhhhh kijk ff je mail ok groetje van hoooooosean hihi............*


 hoi occanne heb je paar miljoen gewonnen of zo lekker tydje ibiza haal ons effe op dan hoe ken je dat betalen dan ik wil ook wel effe in het zwembad beter als werken 

je zit toch al een tydje daar feeste kost zat hoe en wat doe je daar dan

gr een musketier

----------


## Guest

> _Originally posted by Geteut+18-08-2003, 23:33:44--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>QUOTE (Geteut @ 18-08-2003, 23:33:44)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin--Peet_An_@17-08-2003, 15:20:26
> * Hallo dan weer Leen.
> 
> Hier weer ff een mailtje van mij. Nou gelukkig is het niet meer zo warm hè? Pfff, vond het maar niks hoor&#33; Het is nu tenminste ook beter weer voor je toko en voor het opknappen van je buitenhuis. Want met die hitte schiet dat ook niet op denk ik. Nou, en als alles dan klaar is Leen, kun jij en je gezin lekker ervan genieten toch?
> 
> Heb jij trouwens ook last gehad van die brand bij de winkels in de binnenstad van Leiden? Ik hoop het toch niet voor je hoor&#33; 
> 
> En hoe gaat het verder met je? Nog steeds clean wat betreft die troepzooi? Zal wel hè? En laat het maar zo hoor Leen. Je ziet wel, het kan ook zonder.
> 
> ...


Mijn hemel wat een geteut zeg, daar is deze site toch zeker niet voor bedoeld? Ga lekker ff ergens anders lopen teuten zeg. Het niveau van een tuinhekje hier, een hersencel op halve kracht. Als je wat nuttigs te melden hebt dan graag,maar niet dit persoonlijke gezeik waar niemand op zit te wachten. Heel saai voor jou misschien maar spanning moet je elders zoeken.

PFFFFFFFFFF [/b][/quote]
he lamlul
weet je word er teminste nog wat gezegt op dit forem en als je er niet tegen ken gewoon optieven 

bijdehande gelul van je meestal een mannetje van niks zelf niks te melde alleen maar negatief geouwehoer 

afz leen

----------


## Peet_An

Hallo Leen

Nou nou, zou wou ik het niet zeggen, maar het is wel zo&#33;  :Big Grin:  Ja, het is toch zo? Als je er niks aan vind, moet je het gewoon niet lezen. Ik lees ook niet alles hoor wat hier op staat.

Hè maar leuk weer dat Ocanne er weer bij is hè? Jeetje, wat was dat lang geleden&#33; Ja, die gaat maar lekker zwemmen en wij maar werken hè? Hihihi. Nouja, het is haar gegunt.

En ik ben eerlijk gezegd ook wel weer blij, dat het hier niet meer zo heet is. Dit is beter zo .

Nu ik ga weer van jullie horen hè? En die andere gasten, de mazzel .
Groetjes van Peet_An.  :Smile:

----------


## Guest

> _Originally posted by Peet_An_@19-08-2003, 18:21:22
> * Hallo Leen
> 
> Nou nou, zou wou ik het niet zeggen, maar het is wel zo&#33;  Ja, het is toch zo? Als je er niks aan vind, moet je het gewoon niet lezen. Ik lees ook niet alles hoor wat hier op staat.
> 
> Hè maar leuk weer dat Ocanne er weer bij is hè? Jeetje, wat was dat lang geleden&#33; Ja, die gaat maar lekker zwemmen en wij maar werken hè? Hihihi. Nouja, het is haar gegunt.
> 
> En ik ben eerlijk gezegd ook wel weer blij, dat het hier niet meer zo heet is. Dit is beter zo .
> 
> ...


 hoi peet an

tja wat een figuur zeg maar ja die heb je ook op deze wereld meer dan me lief is

maar ik vraag me af hoe ze dat betaald ik zou toch geen maanden weg kennen op vakans weet je kost zat die vakans naar griek koste me zat nu ben ik aan het sparen om naar thai te kennen met jan feb moet effe kijken 

maar geld vliegt uit mn handen met dat huisje weet je 

en ik vind ook gewoon door kijken als je het niks vind voor hun gaat het nergens over dat geloof ik graag maar wij zitten zolang al te praten begon over drugs maar daar ben ik mee gestopt en ocanne met der vriend die gebruikte en toen ging het contackt verder en 

wat betreft die brand daT was inderdaat in dezelfde straat in het midden van mijn straat was in de brand in een kledingzaak de eigenaar schijnt ruzie gehad te hebben met een paar marrokaane daar en toen schijnd die marrokaan gezegt te hebben jij komt wel en s avonds is er een fles benzine gegooit en toen brand ondstaan gister zijn er 20 ramen bij diverse winkels ingegooit bij mij niet gelukkig 

rare wereld harde wereld 

maar jullie hebben toch een aparte e meal of zo hoe doe je dat dan lijkt me beter kan ik rechtstreeks praten met julli zonder zulke kneuzen zoals die laatste 

scheelt een hoop ergenis occane was iets met ocanne @hotmeal of zoiets 

hoor het wel hoe en wat 

groetjes leen en blijven chillen he

----------


## OC

> _Originally posted by Guest+19-08-2003, 15:44:07--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>QUOTE (Guest @ 19-08-2003, 15:44:07)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin--OC_@19-08-2003, 11:45:16
> * hahahahahaha die peet toch ;=0)))......sorry maar ik moest ff............heuhhhh kijk ff je mail ok groetje van hoooooosean hihi............*


hoi occanne heb je paar miljoen gewonnen of zo lekker tydje ibiza haal ons effe op dan hoe ken je dat betalen dan ik wil ook wel effe in het zwembad beter als werken 

je zit toch al een tydje daar feeste kost zat hoe en wat doe je daar dan

gr een musketier [/b][/quote]
hello best gast of welk musketer ben je ............die alles wil wetten .maar ik wil je dat wel vertel ik wonnen niet meer in Nl,en heb ik heb geen een maar twee zwembad en geen stress nu weet je genoeg ;-)))))))))))))

----------


## Gast: ocanne

hello peet-an en leen 

dis weer festje hiero op die forum maar ja ik wou jullie ff de groeten doen en ff een berichten of beter aantwoorden op die een gast was wat vergeten hij vroeg wat ik hier dee nou niets lekker niets erg he hihi............ doeiiiiiiiiii ocanne

----------


## Guest

> _Originally posted by OC+19-08-2003, 20:59:16--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>QUOTE (OC @ 19-08-2003, 20:59:16)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected], 15:44:07
>  <!--QuoteBegin--OC
> 
> 
> _
> ...


hello best gast of welk musketer ben je ............die alles wil wetten .maar ik wil je dat wel vertel ik wonnen niet meer in Nl,en heb ik heb geen een maar twee zwembad en geen stress nu weet je genoeg ;-))))))))))))) [/b][/quote]
tja nu weet ik nog niks maar laat maar je wil het niet kwijt 

veel succes daar en hoor het wel weer

gr leen

----------


## Guest

> _Originally posted by Gast: ocanne_@19-08-2003, 21:08:48
> * hello peet-an en leen 
> 
> dis weer festje hiero op die forum maar ja ik wou jullie ff de groeten doen en ff een berichten of beter aantwoorden op die een gast was wat vergeten hij vroeg wat ik hier dee nou niets lekker niets erg he hihi............ doeiiiiiiiiii ocanne*


 hoi peet 

is dat ocanne wel vind haar raar overkomen volgens mij zit er iemand haar na te doen en is zij het helemaal ze vraagt welke musketier wie dat was raar denk dat ze dat wel zou moeten weten 

maar ja lekker boeiend 

hoor je wel peet an 

gr leen

----------


## Peet_An

Hoi Leen.
Die berichten zijn wel van Ocanne hoor. Die heeft het gewoon heel erg naar haar zin op Ibiza. Ja, en de rest weet ik ook niet. Zou ze aan jou kunnen vertellen maarja? Ze geniet er in ieder geval wel van en gelijk heeft ze&#33; Lekker 2 zwembaden&#33; Toe maar&#33; Heerlijk toch?

En Ocanne, jou heb ik persoonlijk al een e-mail terug gestuurd op je adres die ik van jou mail had. Hoop dat je daar ook nog eens op wilt reageren. En als niet, dan ook okè&#33; Bonne nuit&#33;

Groetjes en nog een fijne avond beide. P. A van de musk. B)  :Wink:

----------


## Guest

> _Originally posted by Guest+19-08-2003, 21:16:09--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>QUOTE (Guest @ 19-08-2003, 21:16:09)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin--Gast: ocanne_@19-08-2003, 21:08:48
> * hello peet-an en leen 
> 
> dis weer festje hiero op die forum maar ja ik wou jullie ff de groeten doen en ff een berichten of beter aantwoorden op die een gast was wat vergeten hij vroeg wat ik hier dee nou niets lekker niets erg he hihi............ doeiiiiiiiiii ocanne*


hoi peet 

is dat ocanne wel vind haar raar overkomen volgens mij zit er iemand haar na te doen en is zij het helemaal ze vraagt welke musketier wie dat was raar denk dat ze dat wel zou moeten weten 

maar ja lekker boeiend 

hoor je wel peet an 

gr leen [/b][/quote]
hello leen B) 

nee hoor ik ben het echt allen dacht ik dat een vremde gast hier was dus zo doen en over die musketier weet ik nog wel die nam heb ik toen vertel maar je zei het al 
lekker boeiend ;-)))  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

hoi hoi peet 
heb ik die mail al gehad merci hoor je morgen wel denk dat je nu al na bed ben toch ;-)))
groetjes van ocanne :P

----------


## Fan

> _Originally posted by Guest+19-08-2003, 15:49:27--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>QUOTE (Guest @ 19-08-2003, 15:49:27)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected], 23:33:44
>  <!--QuoteBegin--Peet_An
> 
> 
> _
> ...


he lamlul
weet je word er teminste nog wat gezegt op dit forem en als je er niet tegen ken gewoon optieven 

bijdehande gelul van je meestal een mannetje van niks zelf niks te melde alleen maar negatief geouwehoer 

afz leen [/b][/quote]
Dag meneer Leen, of zal ik zeggen meneer Lamlul?

Ik maak graag zelf uit wat ik doe eikel&#33; En voor jouw dreigende taal ben ik niet bang, MINKUKEL&#33;&#33; Wat dat ben je een suflul&#33;

----------


## Guest

> _Originally posted by Fan+20-08-2003, 11:53:48--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>QUOTE (Fan @ 20-08-2003, 11:53:48)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected], 15:49:27
>  
> 
> 
> ...


Dag meneer Leen, of zal ik zeggen meneer Lamlul?

Ik maak graag zelf uit wat ik doe eikel&#33; En voor jouw dreigende taal ben ik niet bang, MINKUKEL&#33;&#33; Wat dat ben je een suflul&#33; [/b][/quote]
zo achter je comp kan je alles zeggen schijthol ga hier niet verder op in 
sufkut

----------


## Guest

> _Originally posted by Peet_An_@19-08-2003, 21:35:11
> * Hoi Leen.
> Die berichten zijn wel van Ocanne hoor. Die heeft het gewoon heel erg naar haar zin op Ibiza. Ja, en de rest weet ik ook niet. Zou ze aan jou kunnen vertellen maarja? Ze geniet er in ieder geval wel van en gelijk heeft ze&#33; Lekker 2 zwembaden&#33; Toe maar&#33; Heerlijk toch?
> 
> En Ocanne, jou heb ik persoonlijk al een e-mail terug gestuurd op je adres die ik van jou mail had. Hoop dat je daar ook nog eens op wilt reageren. En als niet, dan ook okè&#33; Bonne nuit&#33;
> 
> Groetjes en nog een fijne avond beide. P. A van de musk. B) *


 hoi peet an

toch ocanne dan nou ja mens kan zich vergissen lekker ibiza valt niet tegen maar ja ik ga verlopig een tijdje van de comp af ga een tijdje in mn huisje zitten kan ik af en toe wat doen daar en ben bezich met een over name winkel in leidsendam ik ben er nog aan het praten over de overname kosten misschien kom ik er uit proberen waard leuke winkel 

groet jes musketier

----------


## Peet_An

Nou Leen, da,s nog eens een goed bericht over die overname. Ik hoop dat het je lukt. Da,s weer mooi zaken doen, of niet dan?

En gelijk heb je dat je nu beter bij je huisje blijft. Kan je er wat meer tijd aan besteden dan hier alleen maar op die stomme computer te zitten. Had je trouwens hierboven ergens gelezen, dat we fans hebben. Nou ja? Worden we toch nog eens wereld beroemd in Leiden en omstreken&#33;  :Big Grin:  

Nu Leen, als je wel weer thuis bent en je gaat weer achter de pc, moet je maar ff de berichten hier in de gaten houden. Maar besteedt nu maar eerst je aandacht aan het huisje. Anders komt ie nooit klaar&#33; Ga wel weer eens van je lezen dan&#33; De groeten en hou je haaks.

B)  :Big Grin:  Peet_An.

----------


## Sjon

A: Leer eens normaal Nederlands. Je kunt werkelijk geen 2 zinnen lezen zonder te struikelen over de taalfouten. 

B: Leer te relativeren. Je kunt er een 100% gezonde levensstijl op na houden en toch op je 30e komen te overlijden. Mijn visie: heb lol, maar denk na.

----------


## ANONIEM MEISJE

Ik heb net zelf een bericht geplaatst op deze site, en zag toevallig deze onderwerp. Ik moet eerlijk bekennen dat ik veel ervaring heb met het onderwerp drugs, ik zelf weet precies wat ik wel of niet moet gebruiken en hoeveel. Omdat ik namelijk vroeger en nu nog steeds veel aanwezig ben in de "house-scene" en dat soort zaken. 
XTC is eigenlijk een erg heftige drug, het kan opeens omslaan en hele rare dingen met je doen. Ik heb het gelukkig niet zelf meegemaakt, maar heb wel dit om me heen gezien. Ikzelf gebruik MDMA, dat is net zoiets als XTC, alleen het werkt minder snel, en het is minder heftig, maar je krijgt wel zo ongeveer hetzelfde gevoel als bij het gebruik van XTC. Alleen....bij XTC ga je onwijs lopen knarsetanden, en heel raar kijken, bij MDMA ben je gewoon lekker vrolijk en los, net alsof je aangeschoten bent. Het enigste verschil met aangeschoten is dat je uren kan doorgaan met dansen. Een nadeel: je moet het inderdaad niet thuis doen, tenzij je een feestje heb of zo, want je kan dan echt geen moment meer stil zitten. Ikzelf heb daar toch geen problemen mee, want ik ben toch iedere weekend ergens op een party te vinden. 
Maar goed, als je een beetje "veilig" drugs wilt gebruiken, dan moet je MDMA gebruiken. Nou, oke, drugs zijn nooit veilig, maar als je de schadelijkheid wilt "beperken", zou ik toch maar MDMA nemen.

----------


## Gast: Ojd

[FONT=Arial] Hoi wat is hier stil zegt  :Embarrassment:  denk dat al die mensen gezond leven nu  :Big Grin:  maar deze topic is veel gelezen :P

----------


## Peet_An

Na een hele lange tijd, kom ik hier ook weer eens even kijken en vraag me eigenlijk ook af, waar is iedereen? Gaat het zò goed nu met jullie?

Gr. Peet_An  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gast: Ocanne

Helloooo  :Big Grin:  met mijn ga erg goed en met u ..........zo u ben hier nog steeds B)

----------


## Peet_An

Nee maar, kijk eens aan&#33;  :Big Grin:  Ocanne is er in ieder geval weer. Goed zeg, dat het goed met je gaat. Hier ook hoor&#33; Nog altijd op Ibiza? Jeetje, dat is een tijd geleden hè Ocanne?

Kom echt heel toevallig vandaag weer eens op deze site en zag dat er iemand de topic omhoog had gehaald en ik moest gelijk aan jou denken. Nu, ik hoop dat je weer eens wat van je laat weten.

Groetjes Peet_An  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Gast: Ocanne

Hello Peet dis zeker een tijd geleden he ppffffffffff............ heb vandag weer gekijk hier en zag dat erg stil was dus dacht ik ff toch een bericht  :Big Grin:  mischien kom leen nog ff langs  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  nee ben nu weer in het land hihi...... je was net ook online dus je zie dit groetjes en au revoir  :Stick Out Tongue: h34r:

----------


## Peet_An

O zo ja. Ja, wie weet komt Leen ook nog eens weer langs?

Wij zijn vannacht terug gekomen van vakantie in Salou. Hè maar, hardstikke leuk je weer eens gesproken te hebben. Echt waar&#33; En ja, au revoir dan maar en bonne nuit.  :Wink:  

Peet_An

----------


## Gast: Ocanne

ff nog kijk hier 
en zag je bericht zo zo je ben nog later op peet_An  :Embarrassment:  ...maar ja je ben net terug van spanje zeker mooie weer daar ..ik ook ben net terug nou ja nu 2 week maar niet na spanje hoor veel verder weg en het wat Super B) .en vond ook leuk dat je hier ff was nu al vast de groetjes van mijn en tot ziens....hee we zit weer bowen de top :P  :Big Grin:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  OC au revoir

----------


## Peet_An

Hallo Ocanne en Leen. 

Ik zat zomaar ff wat te zoeken en opeens kwam ik weer hier terecht. Ik wil iedereen en in het bijzonder, jullie nog een heel goed nieuwjaar wensen en hoop dat het intussen goed met jullie gaat.

Mochten jullie dit lezen, dan de hartelijke groeten van Peet_ An  :Smile:

----------


## smartman

Mensen Mensen toch drugs is niet de antwoord voor al u dagelijkse saaiheid neem een hobby bijvoorbeeld naar de bios cafe uit eten of achter je pc een homepage proberen te bouwe of nog beter lees de bijbel 
ik heb al vanaf school geleerd DRUG IS SLECHT maakt je lichaam kapot enof je leven,hmm dus je wilt je goed voelen he? neem een vriend/din en maak liefde.
Doe iets goed in de maatschappeij bijvoorbeeld aardig tegen je buurman wezen of oudere mensen helpen met iets!! positief denken.
drank is ook niet de oplossing,oh ja wat staat er telkens met kleine blokletters onder het beeld scherm van een alcoholische reklame DRINK MET MATE 

PS: drugs tast je brein aan en je lichaam functies & delen en word omkeerbaar dus te laat is te laat

----------


## Smartman

Mensen Mensen toch drugs is niet de antwoord voor al u dagelijkse saaiheid neem een hobby bijvoorbeeld naar de bios cafe uit eten of achter je pc een homepage proberen te bouwe of nog beter lees de bijbel 
ik heb al vanaf school geleerd DRUG IS SLECHT maakt je lichaam kapot enof je leven,hmm dus je wilt je goed voelen he? neem een vriend/din en maak liefde.
Doe iets goed in de maatschappeij bijvoorbeeld aardig tegen je buurman wezen of oudere mensen helpen met iets!! positief denken.
drank is ook niet de oplossing,oh ja wat staat er telkens met kleine blokletters onder het beeld scherm van een alcoholische reklame DRINK MET MATE 

PS: drugs tast je brein aan en je lichaam functies & delen en word omkeerbaar dus te laat is te laat

----------


## Edo

> Mensen Mensen toch drugs is niet de antwoord voor al u dagelijkse saaiheid neem een hobby ...
> PS: drugs tast je brein aan en je lichaam functies & delen en word omkeerbaar dus te laat is te laat


Ik heb zelf nog nooit drugs gebruikt, althans, geen party drug en alleen als de docter het naar binnenschoof.

Ik heb ooit gewerkt aan een documantaire over drugs. XTC was een onderdeel. Net als alcohol zorgt het voor een uitdrogende werking. Zelfs marahuana heeft dat effect. Er wordt beweerd dat het als een glas wijn werkt. Een joint hoeft ook niet verslavend te zijn, wijn ook niet. Maar de mogelijkheid blijft aanwezig.
De ex van mijn vriendin stond ermee op en doofde zijn toeter pas als hij weer lag te slapen. Anyway.... Vraag een neuroloog wat XTC doet in je hoofd. En zeker bij regelmatig gebruik.

Zoals 'smartman' al zei, neem een hobby... drink een wijntje op z'n tijd. En als het dan echt moet draai je een lekkere joint, op z'n tijd. Maar doe het niet als gangmaker. Dat ben je namelijk zelf.

----------


## sùrykmkoh

Het laatste onderzoek naar de gevolgen van XTC brengt helaas slecht nieuws. XTC gebruik leidt ertoe dat je hersens vernietigd worden, het tast je geheugen aan, het zorgt ervoor dat je je vaak of altijd depressief voelt, het tast je concentratie vermogen aan. Na 50 pillen treden deze verschijnselen op, ongeacht het tijdsbestek waarin ze geslikt zijn.


Dat zijn de gevolgen!

----------


## cifm

Als ik dit hier allemaal lees dan hoop ik dat mijn kinderen later van al die rotzooi afblijven hoor. Ik ben een moeder van 40 en heb nooit, nooit enige troep als dit gebruikt. Ik rook niet, drink niet, neem geen pillen of wat dan ook, heb een stressvolle job en en al even stressvol huishouden en ik kan mij toch ook ontspannen en mezelf amuseren als ik uitga ZONDER al die troep? Maar ja, ik ben dan ook een moeder die praat met haar kinderen, een hoop andere ouders zouden dit ook beter doen (zonder met de spreekwoordelijke verwijtende vinger te zwaaien) en als je dan toch wil experimenteren dan is dat jullie zaak maar ik kan enkel zeggen "t&#233;" is nooit goed dus doe het asjeblief met mate

----------


## AnGeLeSjUh

Jullie zijn allemaal kk domme mensen serieus!!! Weet je wat XTC met je lichaam doet???!! Weet je hoe slecht het voor je hart is??!! Ik heb mijn ex verloren omdat ie een overdosis had genomen, hartstilstand gehad. Heb ik veel verdriet van gehad!!! Dus alle mensen die zeggen dat drugs goed zijn, zijn gewoon KK DOM!! Mijn ex dacht ook dat ie wel zijn grenzen kende..... nou NIET DUS!! Dan kun je nog beter roken of blowen. Maar blijf van de pilletjes af!! Er kan vanalles in zitten en als je eenmaal hartkloppingen krijgt dan is het te laat want dan is je hart al beschadigd! De stof die in XTC zit heet MDMA, maar vaak zit er iets anders in waarvan je de bijwerkingen niet weet. Hier ff een paar gevolgen van XTC hopelijk ga je nu een beetje nadenken.............

-blijvende hersenbeschadiging
-nier en leveraandoeningen
-psychoses (meestal blijvend)
-hartkloppingen
-men raakt makkelijk in een (permanente) depressie
-angstgevoelens
-stemmingswisselingen
-hallicunaties (meestal nadat de 2de pil is ingenomen kort na de eerste) 

lijkt me niet echt fijn als je zoiets mee zou moeten maken................

----------


## AnGeLeSjUh

En er zijn indd mensen die niks voelen of die denken dat je lichaam er wel tegen kan. Maar geloof me dat kan het niet!! Het is echt niet gezond voor je!! Je lichaam kan het mss een ijdje uithouden maar er komt een moment dat het uitgeput is.. en dan begint het pas..........

----------


## zielig

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

wat is dit kansloos zeg. als iemand zijn mening erop zet is dit normaal en je mag gerust zeggen dat het vervelend is als iemand steeds alleen de y schrijft want dat is ook super irritant.
ga niet lopen doen alsof drugs stoer zijn want het maakt je leven kapot 

dankje en ik ben een kind  :Wink:

----------


## zielig

_angelesjuh je hebt gelijk maar je hoeft niet met kk te spotten want dat is ook zielig_

----------


## gossie

Dag Zielig,
ik ben ook een kind. Is Zielig soms zielig? trouwens ik vind zielig een akelig woord.
Ik hoop als kind zijnde, dat jij, zielig; gaat vertellen wat je bedoeld?

----------


## zielig

Dag gossie,,
_
ik lach me dubbel het emailtje dat ik stuurde dat dit zielig was was voor het eerste gesprek dat ik las op de eerste pagina ze deden gemeen tegen elkaar daarom zielig

toen ik verder keek bleek dat er nog hele verhalen volgde. niet goed gelezen dus.

ik geniet ook zeker van mijn leven dus wat heeft er mee te maken?_

----------


## Luuss0404

Een voormalig vriendin had zonder dat ik het wist een XTC pil gebruikt voordat we ergens hadden afgesproken om uit te gaan. Ze werd bleek en ik vroeg haar of ze frisse lucht of water nodig had, maar dat had ze niet, desondanks heb ik haar tegen haar zin mee naar buiten getild, bijna buiten gekomen zakte ze in, had ze een hartstilstand en hebben ze haar behandelt en daarna 24 uur gemonitort in het ziekenhuis. Helaas heeft ze er geen lessen uit getrokken...

Een ieder moet natuurlijk zelf bepalen wat hij/zij wel of niet doet, maar het kan meer kapot maken dan je lief is...

----------

